# JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all 2WWers with TX 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

vickied,1 Jul,IVF, 
Mrs R,2 Jul,ICSI, 
glohen,2 Jul,IVF, 
edenbliss,2 Jul,IVF, 
HelenFS,3 Jul,FET, 
Snuggles,4 Jul,ICSI, 
littlepinkwellies,4 Jul,IVF, 
AnneS,4 Jul,ICSI, 
Orange Butterfly,4 Jul,IVF, 
Tamikh,4 Jul,IVF, 
Ali May,4 Jul,ICSI, 
blizzi,5 Jul,IVF, 
Tiger,7 July,ICSI, 
Junnie,8 Jul,IVF, 
archy,8 Jul,IVF,  
Button76,8 Jul,IVF, 
bethan jane,8 Jul,FET, 
chubby koala,8 Jul,IVF, 
radnorgirl,9 Jul,IVF, 
jillyj,9 Jul,ICSI,
yellowrose,9 Jul,ICSI, 
Rachel78,9 Jul,IVF, 
Wraakgodin,10 Jul,, 
Hollybags,10 Jul,ICSI, 
Skybreeze,10 Jul,ICSI, 
poopy,10 Jul,IVF, 
Louise23,10 Jul,ICSI, 
toothdr,11 Jul,ICSI, 
emily6,11 Jul,ICSI, 
when will it happen?,11 Jul,ICSI, 
hrq,11 Jul,FET, 
Nix76,11 Jul,IUI, 
emsy2525,11 Jul,Clom, 
minttuw,12 Jul,ICSI, 
Fi_Fi,12 Jul,ICSI, 
jade ttc,13 Jul,Nat
vjk,14 Jul,IVF, 
CattyMCM,14 Jul,ICSI, 
poppybun,14 Jul,IVF, 
SWN,16 Jul,IVF, 
kezmac,16 Jul,Surro, 
susiepoosie,18 Jul,IUI, 
pendleberyl,18 Jul,FET, 
dee x,18 Jul,IVF, 
Lully77,18 Jul,IVF, 
littlemouse,18 Jul,ICSI, 
Angelat,18 Jul,FET, 
welshgirl77,19 Jul,FET, 
langdj,19 Jul,ICSI, 
NickyJS,19 Jul,IVF, 
Olismum,21 Jul,ICSI, 
babylove,22 Jun,ICSI
Emlapem,23 Jul,ICSI
Fifelassie,24 Jul,ICSI, 
nickinoodle,24 Jul,IVF, 
barnet girl,24 Jul,IVF
Demelza,24 Jul,ICSI
abdncarol,25 Jul,IVF
L-J,26 Jul,IVF
Tracey&Chris,30 Jul,ICSI
mary11,31 Jul,ICSI
Paula25,31 Jul,ICSI
tixy,1 Aug,FET
Julia G,4 Aug,ICSI
Kazzie,Aug
SophJ,Aug



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

i have a confession to make i did a HPT today and it came up negative, i know everyone will be screaming at me that its too early.

i am 8 day pt, and embies are 10 days old, i only did the test as i've been feeling like i have no symptoms af pains have gone, no implantation bleed, sore boobs with veins but i know that could be cyclogest induced, so i'm not getting too excited.

the problem is i've been reading other peoples diaries and a few people have tested early and got a BFP, so i'm thinking if my embies had implanted surely i would see some kind of positive result, to make it worse it was a digital test so it was there in black and white "not pregnant"

i haven't even told dh as he will go mad as asked me not to test early.

i knew i would feel terrible and i do, oh i hope its not all over.

sorry for the me post xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Orange Butterfly said:


> the problem is i've been reading other peoples diaries and a few people have tested early and got a BFP, so i'm thinking if my embies had implanted surely i would see some kind of positive result, to make it worse it was a digital test so it was there in black and white "not pregnant"


It's not always the case hun.....there's been lots of people who have tested neg day 13 and even a couple day 14 and still gone on to get BFPs.

Still every chance  

Good luck for tomorrow Eden  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Becky - congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats, i wish you a healthy pregnancy.

Eden - you are brave to have teated before time, congrats. you must have seen all the sign to gone heard to do that. Enjoy your pregnancy. Good luck.

Mrs R - sorry about the way you are feeling, dont give up there is hope from what others have posted. Good luck.

Glohen


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks ladies

i'm just driving myself mad only 3 more days until i'm put out of my misery


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Yeah ive stopped testing.. My ET was last saturday making my embie babies 12 days as welll and i keep testing neg.. Tested neg since my ET LOL yes ive been pee stick obsessed.... So ive given up hope as well! just waiting for AF toshow

My Pesseraries stop on tuesday and i test on July 8th. So AF should be here soon all though i think ive calculatedit to be on TEST DAY.. Man the world is a cruel place...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Eden i'm the worst worrier there is so i'll be terrible whatever the outcome the problem is i'm very impatient i wish i had a little window into my womb to see whats going on!!


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

OB, I thought you were being so good not testing! As you said the digital ones are black and white and if it had been an early test you might have been able to see a faint line?....so try to put it to the back of your mind. I haven't really had any symptoms either and can't help thinking it's not worked. But nobody really knows whats going on in there.

I went back to work today which was fine but tiring. i'm missing my afternoon naps! My boss looks terrified every time i tell him i need to speak to him. I'm an engineer and he's not really used to dealing with female "issues"! Unfortunately, the 2ww doesn't seem to go any faster there either.

Fifi, how was your fisrt day back?

MrsR - feeling any better?

Hope everyone is ok! 

Victoria


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?

Its only been 3 days since transfer and already going slightly mad when I promised myself I wouldn't 

Good luck to those testing soon  

Jilly
xxxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Eden - what sign did you have that convince you.

Glohen


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hiya. 

Am also due to be officially tested on July 4, and haven't given in to testing myself yet, but only as I haven't actually been well enough to leave the house to buy a test kit! But don't think I can wait til Friday. Quite a few crying bouts though as I feel sure that I'm not pregnant! Though it's exciting seeing the table above (and the previous one) to see all the positives! 

My DH is so pleased I've found this site, as I can talk about it with someone else other than him. He did call me obsessed last night! And it's made me realise that it's not just me. 

Lots of warm thoughts through the ether to all you going through the same thing at the moment, especially all you people due to be tested on the 4th!

T xo


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just joining in if thats OK. I had ET on 27th just 4 days ago.
My test date is on July 14th.........long way off, already going nuts 
I have been really bloated but feel better today.

Good luck to every one xx


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi All
I am back from the tennis ( Wimbledon), centre court atmosphere was ace and really enjoyed the match tonight too!! Come on Andy!! This is an excellent distraction from the  for me. I have had to read about 50 posts to catchup with all the good and sad news.....

I am sending big hugs to everyone who has tested in the past for days and got the BFN. Roses, Tracey 

Many congrats to Eden - crazy chick testing early but glad you had the balls!! 

 Becky, Fruity, Lou   

Cant belive we now have 4 independance day girls ( or are we hoping for "losing our independance" for the first time mums to be!!!) Sending you all sticky vibes - we should be implanting NOW or have done ( day 10 for most of us)
Orange, Snuggles, Anne...Also good luck Helen  for 3rd I will be keeping an eye out for your result

Mrs R  -  how can we help you....try to keep positive until OTD, we are all in it together 2 days to go 
I dont have any symptoms at all, occasional twinge usually at night. Breats have resumed a normalish size and life is going on here.....

Still enjoying my time off and have been spending lots of time with other peoples children which has been lovely and exhausting.

Got an essay to write tomorrow / Wed as I promised my colleague I would write up our work project as at the time was feeling v guilty for being off sick....mug!!

See you all soon
LPW x x x


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi also to Tamikh..Welcome to the madhouse chick  

LPW x[color=pink][/color]


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 
Please can I join in!

I am 2 days post e/t and otd is 11th july for hcg.

Was positive until this afternoon when found out the 6 reamining embies unable to be frozen, so clinging onto the hope that the best 2 are in there and snuggling in nicely. Hard to keep the pma!

Helen xx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

hey guys - i think mine is all over - i have very  very low pains on bikini line, eating like i do before AF and mood is terrible just like a day or so b4 AF. I normally have a 24-25 day cycle so doe sthat still mean i would be due 14 days after egg release normally or 10-11 days after? If so that would explain AF pains today day 9. 
Feeling fed up and been on knicker watch all day. Just told dp and he said oh well its all over then - ok so that is the obvious but i wanted sympathy not obvious! He is planning shipping me out there again as soon as - sometimes forgets i am human and not a machine. My body is tired.
Take care guys - my test date is 5th.


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, LPW. 

Blizzie, I have been reading 'miracle' stories of other people in here who have had no symptoms and are still pregnant. Reading these stories have stopped a few tears. I am also feeling quite low and anxious about it, esp as my breasts have also gone back to normal size, and I now have no symptoms of being pregnant at all. Next time I think I will try to work for most of the 2WW to keep my head busy instead of wandering around the flat feeling lost (and it's a v small flat!) Though being shipped about doesn't sound like fun! 

DH won't buy me tests, says this way madness lies. My mum is flying over from OS tomorrow (I had a v. bad haemorrage from EC, so am a bit feeble at the moment) which I think is a good thing, but may not be! Mothers, hey!

I guess it's not all over until the fat lady sings/cries (which would be me!)  

Thanks for listening everyone, and the empathy!

T xo


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Sounds like quite a few of us are going round the bend  with all of this waiting.

I wrote a really bog post yesterday and was sure that I posted it but just don't know where it went.

OB - I don't think that you can say it's over until official test date.  It is too early to test and if you had late implantation it probably wouldn't show yet.  No more testing until OTD!!!!  

Junnie - I can't believe you have been testing every day.  I would be far too scared.  I hope it isn't over for you and your AF doesn;t show when you are expecting it to.  

Archy - I went back to work yesterday too.  I thought it might help time pass a bit more quickly but it doesn't seem to be.  Hang in there!!

JillyJ & vjk - Hope you can find yourself a distraction to get through the next couple of weeks.

Tamikh - Not long to go - well done for holding out!

LPW - Lucky you for going to Wimbledon.  I watched the match last night and it was amazing.  I'm sure that was a great distraction for you.  Good Luck for Independence Day!

Hi Toothdr  - Good Luck with the waiting.  I'm sure they picked the best ones for you so try not to worry (ha ha) too much!

Blizzi - It isn't over until the red lady sings.  Your body could just be tricking you into thinking AF is on her way.  I hope so.

Hello to everyone else that I've missed.

I'm feeling OK ish.  OTD is a week today which will be 21 days post EC so am pretty sure I will test a couple of days before then.

I have had quite lot of AF cramps since Sunday night although mostly they are when I am in bed.  Quite painful ones so am hoping that this is a good sign.  Other than that I am pretty much symptomless.  Still poking my boobs and they do feel slightly fuller but I may just be imagining that!

Have a good day everyone and stay away from thos epee sticks!!

Button xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Morning everyone

feeling a bit better this morning just feeling a bit silly for teating early i will wait till friday now

hope everyone else is managing to hold out!!


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning ladies -

Can't really write that much as I am back at work   and need to get on!  Didn't quite get onto the PC last night as ended up watching the tennis and it went on far longer than I thought it was!  by the time it was over it was bedtime!

Wel being back at work is ok!  The day yesterday did fly by, so fingers crossed this week will fly by!  I am feeling pretty good, so fingers crossed I might be pregnant!!!  I had bad AF pains on Friday night and then some brown discharge on Sunday and a little bit yesterday, I am hoping that is implantation!  I also have been feeling a bit sicky, so maybe they are all good signs!

Today is day 12, so getting nearer to day 14!  I am hoping AF stays away all of this week and if it doesn't come by Thursday I will be feeling good and if it hasn't come by Sunday I am going to call the hospital on Monday to arrange a date for a scan.  Therefore this week is my crunch week!

Better get back to work, will try and pop on later to catch up with you all!

xxx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all of you.  I think a lot more PMA is needed!    I'm thinking of you all and have got my fingers crossed for all you Independence day ladies!!  Just try and keep out of trouble for two more days!  
Orange Butterfly - hoping it turns round for you by Friday 

Hope work is taking your minds off the wait for a few of you.  Aren't these boards great for whiling away a few hours though..

Fi -   no AF. sounds like you are on the homeward stretch now...

Blizzi - I have a really short cycle (24 days and ET happened on day 22!) but the Dr told me that it becomes irrelevant from the treatment and that OTD was 14 days post ET, simple as.  I've had AF pains for about a week now. Maybe they are not AF pains after all.. wishing you lots of luck that they aren't.

  

Love Bx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies in waiting!!!!

Hope you don't mind if i join you, driving myself round the bend at mo  .  I had ET last Friday (27th), they decided to let my remaining eggs carry on over the weekend, only to find out yesterday that they hadn't developed into normal blasts   .  I had a good cry, worrying that my little one's inside my have done the same, I have been reassured that the best ones were put back, so just keeping everything crossed.

Hope everyone is feeling OK today and that we see lots of BFP popping up    

Love
Emilyx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a quick     to everyone on the mad 2WW

I am at work and try to take my mind of my lack of symptoms.

Wishign you all lots of luck, but especially those ladies who test today (Vickied  ) and for tomorrow Mrs R   and glohen  . And also Edenbliss   

Hope you are all holding up, I am just rying hard to ignore everything ...  

Take care

Anne


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the newbies *radnorgirl*  (Helen), *toothdr*  (Helen) - might get a bit confusing - I'm a Helen too!!!, *Jilly*, *Tamikh*, *vjk *  & *Emily*- You have come to the right place for support to get you through the madness that is the 2ww!

*Mrs R* - How are you feeling love? Hope you are ok and that AF has stayed away for you. Really hope you are ok. Lots of love xxx

*OB* - What are you like? I thought I was the tempted one?!  It's just far too early chick...I've got everything crossed for you that you get your BFP on OTD. xxx

*Fi* - Glad to hear work is taking your mind off things a little and that you are feeling well. Good luck with the 'crunch week'  It does sound very positive esp when you have had a brown discharge. Keep up at PMA!

*Button* - Hope those little AF cramps are a sign of the embies snuggling in. My (.)(.) aren't really painful either but feel fuller. Only a week to go!

*Junnie*  - Pee stick addict!  How are you doing today? You are so brave to be testing everyday I really don't know how you have done it.

*Blizzi *  - How are you feeling today chick? I had awful AF pains over the weekend and thought it was all over. Hope you are feeling better.

*LPW* - Welcome back! Wimbledon sounds brill I'm very jealous - Murray's match was nailbiting wasn't it? Sounds like you've been keeping very busy - very wise! Hope the essay is going well?

*Archy* - Hope work is ok and that you aren't feeling too tired. I couldn't do without my afternoon naps! How are you feeling?

*Eden*  - Thanks for keeping our spirits up and letting us know your symptoms. Has it all sunk in yet?

*Becky* -Loving the injection of PMA! Just what we needed thanks . Hope you are ok?

*Anne* - Great idea to ignore the lack of symptoms! I'm trying to as well!!! Hope work is ok and that the 2ww is going quicker because you are there!

Hope I've not missed anyone out. If I have I'm really sorry - it's my 2ww addled brain .

I'm ok - AF has held off. I had some AF style cramps for a short while yesterday and I have a bit of a muzzy head today but other than that nothing!!! I feel really good and overall have felt in a great mood the entire 2ww which is totally different to my last 2ww when I cried every single day. I think I'm going to test tomorrow ladies for reasons I said before.

Love and lots of    to everyone
Helen xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again,

just a quick question:

I had ICSI and embies went to blasto, had one blasto put back in on day 5 after EC. I got a bit confused about when to start taking the cyclogest pessaries. The first one was inserted right after the ET, but should I have started takign it on day three after EC to prepare my lining?? I know I am starting to get paranoid, but it bothers me now ...   The nurse said my lining was nice and thick and my Dh thought he understood that I should have started on the day of ET, no matter which day that is.
Answers on a postcard please  

Anne


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls

This list of 2ww waiters grows by the day.....welcome to all the new folk radnorgirl, toothdr,tamikh, vjk emily & any other newbies I've missed......its great on here for support!

Well today is 13dpt for me & is my 1st cyclogest pessary free day.....I have to say that the brown spotting has gotten heavier & is pretty much there all the time now  Feel pretty numb about it all now, more or less resigned myself to that fact that tommorrw will bring a BFN. Cant see any way back from this, the way I am now is how I usually am before full AF flow so I can only assume it'll be happening very soon. Brown stuff is getting darker & I'm just waiting for the red to appear. Think yesterday I knew it was all over hence the copious amounts of tears......I'm all cried out now!!
I'll still go to hosp tomorrow for bloods because it gives us closure, this was our last nhs attempt so we'll need to have a think about our next steps.......a holiday is definitely on the cards.

OB - keep away from the peesticks Mrs, you'll only end up torturing yourself more. Wishing you lots of luck for your OTD!!

Fi - I've got everything crossed for you luv, glad work is helping take your mind off things! Hang in there, not too much longer to go & I hope theres no sign of you know what this week!

Junnie - try & keep thinking positive, you never know doll

Helen - glad you're feeling so good, hope thats a positive sign. If you're testing tomorrow then wishing you all the luck in the world!

Button - one week down one to go! Stay sane hunni & hold off from testing for as long as poss!

Blizzi - sending you lots of 'NO AF' vibes, hope it helps!

LPW - what a match last night eh, didnt think Andy would do it but well done to him!! Hope you're surviving & wishing you lots of luv & baby dust!

archy - dont you be working too hard!

Glohen - you coping ok? are you testing today or waiting til tomorrow? Good luck luv!

eden & becky - nice of you 2 to keep checking in on us! Try & not worry now & enjoy your pregnancies!

anne - you're doing the right thing by ignoring stuff....what 2ww?? 

vickie - how are you hunni?

Well I'll pop back tomorrow & let you all know my official outcome but I aint holding my breath for any good news

luv to you all
Mrs R xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Jilly* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun?  
*
Hi Tamikh* ~ welcome to you too....good to have another Watford lady on here  My DH called my obsessed too when I first found FF! Lots of luck for Friday  

*Hi Vjk, Helen and Emily* ~ hi there and welcome. Wishing you all a really speedy 2ww  

*LPW* ~ welcome back......hope you had a fab time hun. I guess you were watching too last night.....how amazing was that match!!

*Mrs R* ~        Lots of positive thoughts for you hun 

Catch up properly later.....have a good day everyone. It's hot 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Anne

Just wanted to let you know what my clinic had said about the cyclogest.  I started using mine from the day after EC.  I had to use them up the back door until after ET so they didn;t have to fight their way through loads of white gunk.  I am now using two a day up the front door and if pg   have to keep using them until 12 weeks.

Button xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Girls

Can I join you. I thought I was doing OK with this 2 week wait but now starting to worry. EC was 20th and ET on 23rd, OTD is 4th July another "Impedence day tester". 

Last week I kept myself busy, visited a loads of friends but this week seems to be going very slowly. Today I was very good and was in a pharmacy and did not buy any tests which is not like me, before my last Ectopic I had shares in the companies who produce them.

Have had a few symptoms, like I was convinced my AF was coming on Sunday, had really bad pains and was very grumpy, poor DH who had to put up with me. Was OK yesterday but this morning woke up slightly crampy. Keep going to the loo but think that is because I am paranoid that AF is on her way her and because I drinking water for England. (or UK do not want to offend any Scots like Andy Murray, come on boy you can do it).

Hope everyone else is holding out OK

Ali


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ali May

Just wanted to day Good Luck for Friday.  Not long to go now.  Looks like you have been through a lot so wishing you lots of luck for a BFP.

Button xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Button, notice there are few of us here from the Hertfordshire (Tamikh also). Which clinic are you are at. Sounds like I have a shorter wait than some others. Having a blood test on Fri am and do not get the results until 2pm, not sure I will be very good with that wait

Ali xx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey. I'm being tested at Hammersmith on Friday. Not quite sure when they call the results through. I think I'm going to see Mamma Mia with my mum to take my mind off it...and have my phone on vibrate! Will be singing some Abba songs for you (in my head) as well! 

T xo


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

I live in Harpenden and am at UCH.  They have the longest wait in history I think!!  I had IUI there too and it was 16 days post 'basting' and it is still 16 days following a 5 day blast transfer, hence the fact I may test at the weekend.  

Ali May -  I'm sure that wait won't be the most pleasant but at least you will be nearly there by then.  Retail Therapy to take your mind off it or pop along to Mamma Mia with Tamikh and start singing!!!

Button xxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Mind if I join you. I have my EC booked for Fri - so another Independance day girl but I will be only just starting my wait.
Fingers crossed the 4th is an incredibly lucky day for all of us testing or having EC or ET that day.

Junnie - Glad the photos helped! PM me anytime ok. How have you got on today since you finished cyclogest? I will keep fingers crossed for no af for you.     Keep away from those pee sticks though!!        

Orange Butterfly,    I have been reading your diary, fingers crossed for a bfp!   but keep away from your pee sticks too,  you were doing so well until yesterday too. There are plenty of people on these boards who get bfp without having had any symptoms at all, so try not to worry. 
  
Hello to everyone else, I will try and read back a few pages and see where you are all up to, but I see this is a very busy board so forgive me if I do not remember everyone's names.

         to everyone xx

Michelle 

Button - thanks for the heads up that June/July board has moved here. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Button* ~ thanks hun for pointing Fifelassie in this direction 

*Michelle* ~ sorry! My fault for doing the new thread when the tennis was on last night....forgot to lock the old thread. Welcome to the right one though  Lots of luck for Friday's EC  

*Hi Ali* ~ welcome to you too. Another Herts Girl and another 4th July Tester.....lots of luck   Love the doggy.....what is he/she?

I'll leave a link to the Herts Girls thread if any of you want to have a look...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=232.0

*Tamikh* ~ enjoy Mamma Mia....hope you get good news listening to Abba  
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Lizzy, she is a Labradoodle and is my godsend, keeps me sane most of the time.

Hope everyone is OK

Ali


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your warm welcome  

My this is a really busy thread so please give me a few days to catch up with you all and what days you are all on.

Lizzy B - Hi and my test day is the 9th (or so I think it is as on the appointment card it say's thursday the 9th and it's a Wednesday so have taken it from the date as it 14 days past EC) 

hasn't it been hot today for a good change. Roll on the rest of the month if this keeps up  

Kept my mind busy today as been to a garden centre and chose a new plant then had some lunch there before returning to watch DH hard at it planting and mowing the grass I took full advantage of my delicate state and sat with a lovely glass of water and supervised  must say he has done a good job. 

Anyone testing tomorrow      

love and luck to all 
Jilly  
xxxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Again

Thanks for all the well wishes. My bloating has subsided now and I feel somewhat normall.
Do get the odd strange twinge down there though. Too early to know whats what.

emily6..looks like we ET on the same day, last Friday. what is your test date?
          

My test date is July 14th thats 20 days after EC and 18 days after transfer does that
not sound a long time?  any thoughts anyone?

Its great to have  this thread to read everynight  

Goodluck to all testing tomorrow 

vicky


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry i haven't been up here in a while. 

Mrs R-   i know its hard but i'm still keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. Hold on tight hunni , lots of    and    

Junnie- hope u r doing ok? 

Helen, LPW, Fi_Fi, Glohen and evryone else (sorri the thread has gotten so large it's hard to keep up) ...... i hope you girls are holding on     

It's sort of lonely without u guys , i'm like back to square one with no one to discuss or share symptoms with . . . 

    

lots of luv,      and     everyone
fruity

Lizzy hun . . .  where do i go next pls.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey everyone.. been a sad day i stop my pesseraries today!

Im so scared. asi have cramps..

Im preparing for the worst hoping for the best.


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Mmmm. AF arrived with a vengeance last night. It's definitely the AF, couldn't possibly be a'thing else.  But am feeling v positive about the rest of you being tested this week! Will be singing along to Momma Mia just for you!

I assume it's alright to do all those things we weren't supposed to do (hot baths, gin, pain killers) now? 

Bring on IVF round two. Mind you, they have said they might never do another EC on me, after what happened last time! That's my biggest fear, that this was it. 

Anyway, lots of wonderful burrowing thoughts for your embryos, everyone!

Junnie, can't cramps be a positive sign?  

Love,

T xo


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone sorry I haven't posted much on here but just a quickie to say hello I'm going to catch up on your posts as I've just got internet back on. Moved house on monday which has gone ok but starting to feel the strain of 2ww its day 7 today and I can feel little niggly pains in my right ovary as I normally do and the last few days with moving house have been getting to me so not holding much hope as I've been feeling bit low with things at min and feel as though I've got PMT. hope everyone else is ok am going to catch up on posts now so hope you all have a good day and good luck to those who are testing in next few days.
Tamikh   why is life so cruel


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Tamikh, I am so sorry for you


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

tamikh - sorry it didn;t work for you this time.


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

It's BFP for me, I cant believe it. Thanks to all u wonderful ladies for encouragemnts.

Mrs R- hope its alright with you. Good luck dear.

To everyone on 2ww good luck.

Glohen


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Glohen - Congratulations, well done you - take it easy!!!!

Just a quick one from me to wish all the testers good luck today and big    to all those who have either had a negative result or AF has shown up.

4 days left for me until test day and am thrown between positive and negative thoughts.  One minute I think 'yes this has worked' and the next minute I have no symptoms - its so frustrating but I guess only one way to tell will be Sunday!! Will catch up with some personals later.

Cath xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Glohen,    another   on this thread.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Can I join you ?

In second of of IUI 2WW and driving myself mad  

Nix.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Good Morning ladies

right it's official i need help i tested again this morning and it was negative, i'm not sure how i feel its like i'm upset but can't cry, i know its still early but i cant help feel that if my embies had implanted they would be releasing HGC enough to show on atest at least.

i think its over for us, with only 2 days to go i think its a true indication of whats to come on friday xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

OB - It ain't over until the red lady sings and as she isn't yet you are still in with a chance.  If you had late implantation there may not be enough hcg for a test to show +ve.  Please don't test again before Friday.  I know how hard it is but it isn't doing you any favours as really you still don't know if you are or not.  

Hi Nix 76 - Good Luck with the 2ww.

Button xxx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

big hugs to all taht need it right now!  I see a lot of us are online now. 
Only 3 more days for mew and convinced the witch is lurking - keep crossing my legs tighly as if that'll make a difference. DP said  - cant you not think about it for the next few days - wer yeah liek taht works! Today pains almost gone and b**bies back to normal - first time in 3 weeks - is this a bad suign i think? I have zero PMA! sorry.


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

god  - excuse my terrible typos! !!!    

sending you all lots of


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

lots of these needed right now i have  zero PMA left and am sat here in        

i think this has been building up all week just need a good


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Kath i'm praying for you,be positive and you get.

Eden- How are you ? Thanks and take care of yourself.

To all those testing this week all the best.

Glohen


----------



## CattyMCM (May 19, 2008)

Hi Girls

Can I please join you?  FF is now becoming a full time occupation; I swear I have read everything on here; I am truly loopy and have still got sooo long to go.  

Symptoms I thought were developing were obviously just left over from the injections etc.  and now i have NOTHING - except today I have cried 3 times!  and each time over nothing particularly distressing! thank God for W/proof mascara!

Junnie/Eden/Cath - good to see you on here too x

Junnie - have you really been testing since ET? did you get a better date from the clinic?

Cat xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi just to say my result was a bfn
thanks


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that vickied!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

So sorry Vickie its so unfair


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

having a really c**p day. Feel like AF might turn up, bit of spotting, feel hot. No pregnancy symptoms whatsoever. Boo-hoo  

Edenbliss and Button 76 - thanks for your answers to my question. I had the idea that different clinics do very different things with the cyclogest and you both confirmed it. It is too late for me to worry about it anyway, but that does not mean I can get it out of my head   Oh well...  

Mrs R - I don't watn to ignore you. thsi si what this board is for - let it all hang out  . I can so understand that you are worried. I persuade myself sometimes (only sometiems) that I can ignore the 2WW, but it is always there. I hope you are ok and get a BFP today . Let us know how you get on.

Ali May - how are you doing?? Your dog is adorable. There is another lady somewhere on FF who also has a really cute labradoodle. Welcometo teh 'Independence day ' gang  

Tamikh - so sorry that AF arrives. Are you still going to have the blod test on Friday? I had bleeding early on when I had a BFP from my first treatment and the beanie survived it initially. Not saying it is ok, but there is a chance that it might be. I hoep you are ok  

Fifelassie - good luck for your EC on Friday. Did you book some days of work the week after?? Hope you make good friends with your sofa!!  

Jillyj - welcome tot he thread  . Squash adn Squirt are so cute. I used to have guinies (spelling??).

Vicky - no idea why your test date is a little later than usual. Maybe ring your clininc? Hope you are holding out and don't go loopy (like me  )

Fruity - how are you feeling?? Is your BFP sinking in??  

Junnie - I am with you on the 'prepare for the worst, hope for the best' - how true. Did you rin gyoru clininc and aks for moer pessaries? Sorry ifyou might have answered this already. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Rachel 78 - sounds liek you have kept yourself very busy during your 2WW- howis the new house??

Glohen - Congratulations. Hope you have timeto put your feet up and enjoy.   

Tiger - having no symptoms is a sucker isn't it? I hope you are ok honey. Sending you some PMA  

Nix76 - Hello there and welcome. How are you doing??  

OB - Oh, honey. You are driving yourself mad with the early testing. I can understand it though, we all want to know, don't we? I hope that the pee sticks are wrong somehow. I agree with Button  . Not long to go now.   And if it helps, have a good old   . I believe it is good to let it out. We are here for you!!!!!!

blizzi - My PMA is running so low as well. What do men knwo anyway. My Dh isn't even here, working away   .Sending you  . Typos forgiven - have you seen my typing?? Impatient I call it  

CattyMCM - welcome - hope you feel a bit better? Take care of yourself  

Vickied - I am so sorry to read your news. Am sending you an extra big  


Feeling a bit better posting here.Goodluck to allof you who still wait for your tests and another hug   for those of you who had a BFN. I hope I have not left anybody out. 

Anne


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi girls

i've popped on here a few times recently but not 100% where you're all up to.  I'll get reading fast!!  I test next Tuesday and am now starting to get  .  I'm so scared of another BFN.  I have spent the last week trying to choose a fab place to go to on holiday if it doesn't work.  I haven't come up with anything as yet.  I'm getting there though  .

Let's keep each other  .  It has to be our turn soon.

 to all

Bethan xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

JUST GOT WORD THE nurse screwed up my test date its on monday NOW!!!


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickied - I am so sorry, An extra big   

OB - As you say a good cry can help, Pls stay positive and away from the pee sticks   , All is not over yet.

Cat - Welcome, I started on the May/June bugs but got a bit lost, so have not posted for ages

Nix - Welcome also. Hope all is OK

Junnie - Hope you are feeling more positive this afternoon and the AF has stayed away. It is weird how different clinics do things differently. Hope you are not panicing to much and have got through to the clinic about your test date.

Hi to everyone else and you are all OK and the wait is not driving you too mad

Feeling not so positive today, at least AF has not turned up yet and it is DH birthday, so glad it has not today. Only a few more sleeps before I know one way or the other.

Off now to finish off my DH birthday cake

Ali xxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Orange Butterfly - I understand the urge to know, but try and keep away from the test sticks for another couple of days. Not long to go now. Why don't you ask DH to hide them and then you won't know where they are when you feel tempted to test early.     

Junnie - How goes since you stopped pesseries?    How come test date has changed? How many days past ET will you be on Mon. I had to test at 16 days past ET last time.

Glohen & Fruity   on your BFP's.

Tamikh - sorry to hear AF has arrived.    

Vikied - sorry to hear of your bfn   

Blizzi - Try to stay positive, not long to go now

Anne - I have got as much time off as I need next week, as luckily I work from home for my DH so I am really flexible and work in evenings or weekend when I feel up to it and have as many naps as I need during the day. I will miss naps if I get a BFN though.

No news today, just counting down the hours until HCG injection tonight!!

Are BLASTS 3 or 5 days old? Last time we had ET 2 days past EC but with EC being a Fri this time around and the clinic closed on Sun, we will be ET 3 days past. I am hoping this will give the strong ones chance to really shine out, but just hope they can hang on in there for the extra day. Was wondering if it would be worth asking them to take to BLASTS if that is 5 days?? Do the risks outway the benefits though?? Any advice??

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, there are so many of us on here now.
Here is some PMA & hugs for us all.     
Michelle


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

yeah the nurse counted the days wrong...


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Junnie - Don't they know we have got enough on our minds without them changing dates on us.
Good news is though one day less to wait.

Hope you still have no signs of AF


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Fifelassie - Blasts are 5 days old.  I think it will depend on how many eggs you get, how many fertilse and how many keep dividing as to whether or not they take them to Blasts.  There is always the risk that you will end up with none if you go to 5 days which is why if you only had 2 or 3 they may be unlikely to risk it thinking that they would be better of in you.  Hope that makes sense!

Bethan Jane - my OTD is 8 July too, also my birthday.  Fingers crossed eh?

Hi to everyone else, only a quickie as DH is cooking my dinner!

Button xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

BFN for me as suspected 

Full AF started late last night so I knew all hope had gone

Thanks everyone for being so gr8 these past few weeks!

I'll be back on soon to catch up with you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Mrs R - sorry to hear af has arrived.  

Button - thanks for the info re Blasts, that makes sense now as we had 5 ferlilised last time but at 2 days they could see one was growing too fast and one too slow, so we got 2 put back but BFN.
Fingers crossed some make it to 3 days this time, as they are shut Sun we have no choice anyway.

Junnie - I have just seen your post on the other board - been testing again but congratulations on the BFP, not long to wait until OTD on Monday. 

Michelle


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Mrs R - Am really sorry to hear that - take care xx 

Button - Hi, how are you holding up?

Orange Butterfly - I think it is still too early to test - a lot can happen in 2 days, try and hold onto that PMA!! 

Ali - sending you lots of   too - enjoy the cake!!

Bethan - choosing a holiday is a great idea - its always good to have a back up plan, although hopefully you will be celebrating a BFP by then!!

Anne - hang on in there - its not over until OTD.

Cat - Good to see you here, cant remember now, when is your test day?

Blizi - sending you lots of  

Michelle - Hope you are doing ok.

As for me, bought my HPT today and also some tampax (well you never know!!) and made it home without falling asleep at the wheel - only symptom so far is that I am so exhausted!! 

Cath xx


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Big hugs to those with BFNs. I'm really sorry. It's so hard. 

OB, Junnie- You are soooo naughty testing early, it must be driving u . Although I've seen on the other thread Junnie that you've had a BFP today Keeping my fingers crossed 4 u both.

Welcome to all the newbies. 

Tiger- You seem to be doing really well with the PMA. Keep it up hun. 

Helen- Keeping everything crossed 4 u tomorrow. Come on !

Becky, Glohen- Comgrats on your !

Come on the Independence Day girlies!!! Let's go for the full house!!!    

I've been really positive since my little football incident at the weekend. I went back to work on Monday and to be honest, it's really helping to pass the time. I had a couple of incidents yesterday where I felt a bit light headed/faint when meal times aproached and I had the odd flutter in my lower tummy too. Today I've had almost constant AF pain but nowhere near as strong as I usually get it and the pain usually starts within an hour of bleeding so this is a bit different. I've had no spotting but for the last few days including today, I've had a small amount of cream/white CM but nothing major. (TMI!) Holding on for just 36 hours.  so hard that it's worked. Keeping up the PMA!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone or mixed up the names but I wish you all well whenever you are testing. 

Speak soon,

Snuggles


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello all,

Vickied and Mrs R - so sorry to here your news 

OB, I've read loads of threads that make you think you can never be certain till the last minute. So hang in there 

Congrats Glohen! so nice to here those BFP's coming in.

Bethan Jane and Button - my OTD is Tuesday also. Have you been tempted to test yet? Cos i'm sure by the weekend i'll be finding it hard to resist.

Been trying to do as little work as possible today (boss is away). Had a bit of a cry last night, for no apparent reason and felt a bit crampy, but it had gone when i got up this morning. Other than that, I don't really feel much at all 

Hope everyone is ok and good luck to the Independence Day girls tomorrow 

Victoria x


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

"Wanting to check up on you girls, i'm adjusting a bit better now and looking forward to scan on  Friday. Thanks all for keeping up the   - love.

Mrs R, Vickied, Tamikh- I'm so sorry loves, i   it works out better the next time  

Congrats to all the   and enjoy the rest of your pg

Junnie- hope u r doing just fine, and no more tests now . . .  

loads of     everyone,

  
fruity


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning everyone

Hope you are al ok.  As for me, I have spent the entire morning in floods of tears, had some brown spotting this morning so for me I think its all over - have no other symptoms to speak of and every other tx Ive had I never make it to test day, always have brown spotting and then af arrives, only time I didnt get any spotting was with my dd (although did continue to bleed throughout pregnancy!) I felt so positive I really thought this time it was going to work but today Im so negative - didnt think I could be lucky twice!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Im so frustrated... got another call from clinic.. they said NO test on the 8th. they want me to wait 17 days past ET... I said to them... thats like waiting 3 weeks!!!!

they told me its for the best.. 

I wish they would make up their mind...

I called Borders general they are going to give me some blood tests.. today and monday to ease my mind


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

 to all those ladies, Glohen, Fruity, edenbliss, Becky

and big   to Vickied, Mrs R,  Tamikh   

Junnie -It's Looking good     to the clinic thats a long time to wait !!!

HelenFS     for today

And to those independant girls  Snuggles, little pink wellies, Annes, OB    too x

Michelle -   with EC today 

Bethan - Your back up plan sounds good but hopfully youll be staying put!

Annes - thanks for the comments on my boys and hope you have a better day today x

blizzi, Tiger, archy, button, radnorgirl, wraakgodin, emily6, vjk, FI Fi, Lizzy B and Rachel78 (hope I not mised anyone out.  

Tiger    

and to everyone lots and lots of             

love and hugs
Jilly
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Tiger- please try and stay positive.  It may be implantation bleeding.  Every pregnancy is different so it can be different to your last.  If AF does arrive please speak to your clinic about having extra progesterone next time, just in case.  I have had BFN on day 8 and day 9 before now and so, this time, I insisted on more cyclogest.  I have been taking 400mg four times a day and I'm having a natural FET!  Hoping you don't have to have a 'next time' and fingers crossed it is just implantation bleeding and all is ok.

Take good care of yourself,

Love Bethan xxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

I hope you all had a nice night rest.

Mrs R - sorry about you BFN, do try and take it easy dear.

To all the independce ladies and others i'm praying and my fingers are cross for you all, stay positive.

Sending you lots of baby dust.

Lizzy B - where do i go from here?

Glohen


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

You could go to BFP announcements.  Right at the bottom of the index bit there's stuff for pg ladies.  I hope the next 8 months go fast!  

Bethan xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Bethan - thanks for the encouragement but it is too late for implantation, I felt implantation had taken place last weekend as I had bad backache and cramps and then nothing, the timing would have been right for that, however, I am also taking baby asprin and steriods to help implantation as well so I guess Ill just have to wait and see, although am sticking to my decision not to have any more tx after this one, got to say enough is enough!!!

Will keep you posted......


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Tiger

I'm really sorry to see your news.  It is a very hard decision to come to when you think it is time to stop.  I really hope that this is just a bit of spotting.  You never know, it could be.  I know you said that you always spot before you come on and you didn't when you had DD but please don't give up hope just yet.

Glohen - Congratulations on your news.

Thinking of you.

Button xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

well i've really given up hope now i tested again this morning and its a BFN i really dont see what difference 24 hours is going to make.

good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning ladies,

i still havespotting adn I think it is getting stronger. Oh no  

Tiger - hope it is not over for you honey  , stay strong!!!  

OB - I can understand that you are now seriously worried   .Will be thinking of you. 

Did anybody hear from HelenFS?? She wanted to test yesterday though her official test day is today.

Helen -how are you doing honey? I am so sorry I forgot you in my last mega post. I tried so hard not to overlook anybody. I send you lots of PMA     and   and sincerely hope that you are only quiet because you are busy celebrating with DH. Let us knwo how you are!!!

Here is some   for everyone who will test tomorrow. I am almost out of PMA, so worried  .

Anne


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Morning

Tiger - I really hope the spotting is not the start of your AF. Keeping fingers crossed   

OB - Pls do not give up yet, it still might to early. I really hope I right   

Anne - Really hope the spotting is good sign not a bad sign   

Mrs R - So sorry about the BFN   

Junnie - Pls take things easy and stay away from the peesticks. I know the wait is frustrating but pls stay calm

No sign of the AF yet, but not feeling that confident, really hope I am wrong. Had a loverly meal with my DH last night and some of the chocolate cheesecake I made. Only one more sleep before we find out

Ali xx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya Ladies,

Quick post from me as am at work!

Well today is day 14 post ET for me and still no sign of AF, so I am hoping that it is a good sign and I might just be pregnant!  I do feel a bit left out of all of this as I can't test and it is starting to get hard!  My hospital told me to call today if AF hadn't shown and they will book me in for a scan in two weeks time - another two weeks to wait!!!  Anyway I am going to leave calling them until Monday and hope that AF doesn't show over the weekend, thought I would give it a couple more days!  Therefore I guess my next 2WW starts today!

It is better being back at work as I am not thinking about it all the time, so the days do pass by a bit quicker which is good!  I just wish I could join in with you all with the testing.  I feel like the one left out of it all!  Anyway will be having another HCG injection when I get home tonight, so at least I made it this far, lets hope it continues!

Sorry for no personals but not easy doing this at work!  will get on pc at the weekend and catch up with you all.

Big       to those who need them and good luck everyone else!

Love

fi xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

It was a BFN for me    I tested yesterday and then repeated today. I'm surprisingly ok but DH has taken it very hard. Just looking into our next steps. I think we are going to change clinics and I'm checking out ARGC and University College London as both have great stats. I've been frustrated with my clinic as they don't take embies to blast stage. 
Anyway, I am ok and onwards and upwards. To the other ladies who have had a BFN/AF arrive - I'm so sorry  . Don't give up, our dreams will come true. 

Anne - don't worry chick! I know how hard it is to write those mega posts  . 

Fi - It's looking good! Everything crossed for you hun.

Mrs R -    . Hope you are ok?

OB - Hope you are ok chick? I'm sorry it's a BFN today.   xxx

Sorry not lots of personals I have got to get back to my research. 
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Any room for another?

I had EC last Thursday (26/6/0 and ET at 5 day/blasto stage on Monday, 30/6/08. Am a bit confused about it all though- - does this mean that I'm now sort of 7DPO? My official test date is 10/7/08.

I haven't had any symptoms at all other than sore boobs and dark nipples but I think that's the cyclogest as I had this before ET! 

Very best wishes to everyone, this bit is so hard!!

HB x x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Helen - Sorry to see your news.  Hope you and DH get through OK.  In a way I think it is harder for the men as they don't have any signs to look out for where as we are obsessed with it all for 2 weeks.

Hollybags - Welcome and Good Luck for the 2ww.  Your wait is a lot shorter than my clinic advised me.  I had EC on 18/06, blasts transferred on 23/06 and still have to wait til 08/07, although I may teston Sunday undecided yet.  Mine is more like a 3ww.  Bloody torture!!

Fi Fi  - Fingers crossed that the evil witch stays away.  How come you aren't allowed to test?  In a way I am quite jealous, I would rather be ale to go in for a blood test than have to pee on that stick!!

Button xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

hi girls

I need a bit of advice!  Spent all day in tears today convinced its all over, even started spring cleaning the house!! I took the HPT even though its really early just in case and when I first looked at it, it was negative, however, have since retrieved it from the bin and there is a very, very faint line there - do you think this means it is positive or would this line have been there anyway


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Tiger, a line is a line is a line! Hooray!!! 

I've just been reading about Dr. Alan Beer and he says to stare at the stick for ages and see if there's a line - and you've got one! Do another test to put your mind at rest, but false positives are really rare!


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Button76 said:


> Hi Helen - Sorry to see your news. Hope you and DH get through OK. In a way I think it is harder for the men as they don't have any signs to look out for where as we are obsessed with it all for 2 weeks.
> 
> Hollybags - Welcome and Good Luck for the 2ww. Your wait is a lot shorter than my clinic advised me. I had EC on 18/06, blasts transferred on 23/06 and still have to wait til 08/07, although I may teston Sunday undecided yet. Mine is more like a 3ww. Bloody torture!!
> 
> ...


On the notes from my clinic they say that they test so early because there's a chance they could change or introduce new meds to help to maintain the pregnancy. It's still a full 2 weeks from fertilisation, so hopefully it should show something! They say don't bother with home tests, so I hope I can stay strong, and not just grab one and wee!


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry Helen 
I am gutted for you .....and your DH . Be strong for each other


LPW x x x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Tiger, that certainly sounds like a glimmer of hope to me,  Get another test and do it first thing tomorrow morning.

  

Button xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi am in 10 days from testing not on clomid due to probs with consultant 
how ai everyone and iam sending lots of             
jade


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Helen FS, sorry to hear your result, but I'm glad that you're ok and sounding positive.  

OB - hope you are holding up ok.

Hello to Jade and Hollybags. Hope it's going good at the moment, and hope it continues!

Fifi - sounds really positive, must be so frustrating not being able to test. I went back to work this week aswell and I guess it does pass the time, but i just don't really want to be there. I guess i'm not very focused!

Was meaning to ask Ali - are you a fellow baker? I make a wicked chocolate brownie, if I do say so myself!

Tiger - great news! I have a confession to make actually -  I tested myself this morning (13 days post EC) and I had a faint line too. I know it's really early and don't want to get too carried away. I had my trigger shot two weeks ago, so I'm hoping it's not just the hcg. I'm probably going to test again on Saturday.

Good luck everyone! Have a good evening 

Victoria x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tamikh* ~ i'm really sorry hun......sending many hugs 
*
Vickied* ~ many hugs to you too 

*Mrs R* ~ I'm sorry AF arrived hun...take good care of yourself 
*
Helen* ~ really sad to see your news too....lots of luck with finding a new clinic. Sending love luck and hugs 

*OB* ~ sending lots of PMA and positive vibes....i really hope it turns around for you for tomorrow  
*
Cath* ~ you need to read the test within the time it says on the box, usually 5/10 mins.....anything after that could be an evaporation line. But you're still too early hun  

*Ali* ~ she's very cute.....i like labradoodles. Dogs are fabulous at keeping you going hey 

*Thanks Jilly*....hope you've been keeping DH busy 

*Fi* ~ good news no AF....must be very frustrating not being able to test!
*
Vicky* ~ that does sound like a long time hun.......clinics do vary though 
*
Michelle* ~ good luck for EC tomorrow  

*Fruitilicious* ~ did you find the Waiting for First Scan thread.....let me know if you need any help 

*Hi Nix* ~ welcome to the thread.....whats your test day 

*Cat, Hollybags and Jade* ~ welcome to you too....lots of luck for your 2ww  
*
Hi Rachel, Button, Eden, Blizzi, Bethan and Junnie* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Snuggles, LPW, Anne and OB* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow    

*Archy* ~ looking good hun  
*
Glohen* ~ congratulations.....fab news  Here's the link to the *Waiting For First Scan* thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134956.915

Really hope i've not missed anyone,

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

HELLO everyone

Good luck to all the testers today - got a fab   today.....Very excited and cant tell anyone really ( other than folks) at 06.30am.....so thought would tell you all

    

LOts of     for everyone else on the thread

Going for a big cuddle with DH again now

LPW x x x (Lizzie)


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Morning ladies!!!

LPW-      So pleased! We'll have to keep in touch over the next few weeks.

It's a     for us too. I woke up at 2am, 4am and resisted until 6am! I've done a Clearblue digital and a First Response and both came up positive straight away. Please stay little ones.  

Good luck to all the other Independence Day chicks! Sending some fairy dust your way.  

Tiger- Got everything crossed 4 u. I'm sure that line was your BFP. I'm sure being positive is the key so keep your mind right and your body will follow! OMG, I sound like a crazy psychologist!!! 

I'll be keeping watch to see how everyone gets on. I'm so grateful to everyone that has offered advice over my 2ww. Lots of fairy dust 4 everyone.    

Just for info, I had sore (.)(.) during 1st week but I think that was the cyclogest.  Around day 7, (.)(.) went back to normal and are still okay today. Not a single symptom until d12p3dt when I started feeling light headed around meal times, a dull ache similar to af most of the day and hot during the night.  I really think that everyone is different so no matter what symptom you have or whether you're symptom free, don't panic and stay positive until OTD. 

Lizzy- Can you update the table please?!    

Lot's of luck to everyone and  

Snuggles xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

What a great start to the day, LPW and Snuggles! Lovely news! I hope your pregnancies are calm and uneventful and that you enjoy the next 8 months! 

Love, 

Hollybags x x


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

yes I agree with Hollybags an excellent start to the day !!

 to both little pink wellies and snuggles have a wonderful pregnancy xx

Jilly
xxxxx


----------



## PixieJo (May 16, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well done LPW and Snuggles - fab news.  You are making me want to test now.   That is most unlike me!!

Good Luck to everyone else testing today and Tiger hope you are able to do another test today.

Button xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Huge congrats to the BFP'ers !!!!!!!!!

Button76 - I never ever test early either but it's made me think about it too !


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

What date are you due to test Nix?


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats Snuggles and LPW - what fantastic news!  (I had to check in and see how you independence girls got on!)
OB - fingers crossed for you and lots of love either way it goes.
 to vickied, mrs R, helen and tamikh - sorry to hear your news

fifi - its sounding pretty positive..

Tiger and victoria - hope those lines get stronger and stronger.

 to all

Bxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

For some reason my clinic says to wait 17 days which would be next Thursday, but I reckon I will know by Monday which will be 14 days post basting....

You ??


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Nix im the same if you read someof my posts.. I have to wait 17 days past ET!! Long time like three weeks... almost a week longer then if i went to Newcastle!!


Lizzie and Snuggles YEAH for your    

According to the FF calculator for due dates etc.. it says i should be taking my first HPT today.. But imgonna be a good girl.. im gonna wait till tues now. i got my BFP the last few days and the Doctor confirmed with the blood test.. But to please my clinic i will wait till tuesday for the HOPEFULL celebration!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Junnie, that's great news for you too.  I didn't realise your Dr had confirmed too.  Congratulations.

I am testing on 8 July although that is 16 days post ET which was a blastocyst transfer so almost 3 weeks for me too.  Am thinking of testing Sunday which is 2 days early.  Would rather do it at the weekend than have to go to work after a possible negative.  I'm sure Sunday will give an accurate result.  Will see though.  I am quite a chicken and would put off forever if I could and just see if my belly got bigger!!!   

Button xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

How early can you test?

I'm guessing if you test too soon, you could pick up a positive on the back of the shot of HCG. But how soon is too soon? 

And when (how many days in) do the embryos implant?

It's so confusing!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Hollybags

You should be able to test and get the correct result 14 days from EC, as that is like ovulation in a normal cycle.  Embryo's implant between 6 and 12 days old so I guess the longer you leave it the more likely your result is to be accurate, in case you had a later implantation.

Good Luck!!  

Button xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Exactly what buttons said.. Boots has First response (tests 6days early) on sale 2for 1...

but like my clinic pointed out.. Its hard not to test early!!! however they make us wait 17 days after TRANSFER... to be completely sure and avoid heartbreak of false positives etc..


I understand their reasonings.. i just cant help myself!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Good Luck to all the July 4th Testers...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

17 days is just torture.........


----------



## CattyMCM (May 19, 2008)

What a lovely morning!

Lizzie & Snuggles           
Brilliant news.

Cath - did you test again today?  

Cat x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the two BFPs from today.  great news.  Please can I be put on the list for testing on 8th July?  I'm scared to test now and I think I too would put it off forever and see if my tummy grew.   I'm trying to stary positive but it's fading fast...  AAaaah


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

bad news from me - got a diappointing BFN. Was a blood test from my clinic. Dh and I are quite sad, but I had this gut feeling over the last 5 days or so that it was not meant to be this time and was therefore somewhat prepared.  

Good luck to you all.

Anne


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Anne S sorry to hear your news

Congratulations to everyone with BFP

well its day 10 had transfer of 2ww for me and I think its all over as (TMI sorry) I had some pink coloured discharge when i went the toilet before so not sure if the witch is on her wicked way not due to test until weds 9th, so bit upset over it. Well I'm off to try and take my mind off things see you soon xxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations Lizzie and snuggles, sorry about your news anne

Im now day 10 from EC, wanted a little info if anyone can help. 

I have had sore boobs for a couple of days now and have woken up 2 nights now
in middle of night trying really hard not to vomit. This morning had lots of clear 
sticky fluid, I honestly though I had started AF, but no sign of today.
ALSO Is it possible to be BFP without spotting at all?

Anybody help? or had anything similar 

THANKS  

Vicky


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya Ladies,

LPW and Snuggles - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!  You both must be very excited, lets hope we can follow in your footsteps!

    to Mrs R, Anne S and Helen and anyone else that has had the bad news.  

Rachel78 - Try not to stress out hun, it might be ok.  Just try and stay positive.  Each time I get a twinge of any kind I get worried, but you have to stay positive.

Junnie - Sounds pretty good for you, fingers crossed for next week!

Hi to all the newbys and everyone else on the 2WW!!!!

As for me, I have now been told that I can test!!!!!  but I have to wait for 1 week and 2 days from my last HCG injection.  I am gutted as only found this out today and took my HCG as planned last night.  If I had delayed this I could have tested tomorrow!  Anyway I will now test next Saturday 12th July which will be day 23 post ET for me!  The nurse said that it is a good sign that AF hasn't come as today is day 15 post ET for me, so fingers crossed that next Saturday I will get a positive result!

Anyway I am at work, so had better get on!

Love to you all,

Fi xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Rachel I didnt get any Spotting


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

BFN for us i'm so sad congratulations to all the BFP's xx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

OB -       really sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Girls, sorry another BFN from me. A bit gutted but will pick myself up and try again in few months.

Congratulations to LPW and Snuggles on your BFP

Ali xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

hi all, is it ok if i join? had my et yesterday- frozen cycle.
Had a few cramps this am and some spotting last night which i suspect is due to the transfer- the cervix really spasmed. I have 2 day 3 8 cell frosties. Fingers crossed its second time lucky.
Does anyone else talk to their belly or am i just being neurotic? 
test date given as 19th July whih seems a bit late since if the embies are day 3 then normally you would miss your period 11 days later ie 15th. Why do they torture us by making us wait another 4 days?


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Fi- why do you have to have HCG injections?  What do they do?


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Bethan - I have been given the HCG injections instead of the pessaries - not sure why?  I was just told that they would do the same thing as the pessaries and at my clinic this is what they are starting to prescribe for the aftercare.  I was told today that it would help to thicken my uterus and just is an added help.  I was also told that this is what they give to patients having IUI, think it is just a new thing!  It has been fine having a weekly injection, but just wish I could have tested tomorrow!

So are you on pessaries as per everyone else on here!!!  How are you getting on


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

OB,Ali and Anne - I am sorry to hear your news 

Congrats Snuggles   , Junnie great news  

My symptoms have been small really . Got sore boobs for first week and they increased from D to E cup  in size. Then they were less sore this week. Have been on cyclogest pessaries throughout...Got a sharp cramp pain in lower abdo On Sun night (day 10 pt) and then again on Mon night (day 11 pt) for about 1 hour. No spotting at all. Felt sick yesterday ( not vomiting luckily) but put that down to nerves about OTD

Had a lovely day today and my front room is now bedecked with bunches of flowers - I have run out of vases....

I will keep up with you all on the thread

LPW ( Lizzie x)


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you for all the lovely comments girlies. We're still on  ! Had a lovely day and going out for meal to celebrate! Fruit juice for me though! I'm used to it now!!! 

OB/Ali/Anne- So sorry that it didn't work out this time.  

VJK- I didn't have any spotting. I did have a clear fluid round about day 9/10 followed by creamy/white CM which is still ongoing. Sorry TMI!  Haven't had any nausea or vomiting so can't comment on that but don't worry.  Keep up the PMA.

For all the ladies wanting to test early, please don't.  It only makes it harder and more stressful. I hung on until the end and it was so hard but it saved me a lot of worrying. 

Junnie-   

Good luck to all on your 2ww. I'll be   for  !

Snuggles xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Lizzie & Snuggles - congratulations hooray and SNAP, tested with clear blue digital this morning and a very clear  

Am still in shock and disbelief at the moment considering I thought it was all over, feel kinda strange today am too afraid to let myself get caught up in celebrations, considering the bleed and also having really bad af cramps but at the moment yes - I am pregnant!  I still have no symptoms to speak of apart from very tired, dont know whether its phsycological but boobs do feel very heavy today.  Spotting has held off today so am keeping my fingers crossed - OTD was the 7th July so very early I know!!

Sorry to all those who had a BFN, I know how awful it is and truly know how you feel.

Good luck to all those testing soon.

Cath xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulation Tiger - that really is fab news considering your email yesterday.  Just to show it ain't over til it's over, IYKWIM!!

OB, ALI and Anne  -Sorry to see your news.  I hope you will be able to get hrough it.   

Hi Welshgirl - I am welsh too although don't live in Wales anymore.  Good Luck with the 2ww.  I have been talking to my belly too, maybe we are both  

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

congrats to Tiger, Junnie etc and so sorry to those that did not achieve successthis time round.
My test day in 12 hours time. Been suffering tioredness esp around 5pm when i am [email protected] - topnight i gave in and fell asleep for an hour. Woke up and felt totally sick - still got the sick in throat feeling and not sure if its nerves. Also sweating buckets. Dreading tomorrow and bought test only today so as not to be a jinx. Fingers crossed for me girsl and goodluck to the rest of tomorrows testers. xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Blizzi - good luck for tomorrow, that is the only symptom I had was tiredness so it sounds quite positive to me!

Button - where in Wales are you from? I live in Swansea!!

Cath x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Good Luck for tomorrow Blizzi  

Tiger - I am from a place called Newtown in Powys.  Not very big.  My parents and some friends still live there and I go back from time to time.  The bright lights of the big smoke lured me away!

Button xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Anne* ~ so sorry to see your news....sending many healing hugs 

*OB* ~ so sad to see your news too....many hugs and much love 

*Ali* ~ oh hun....really sorry. Be kind to yourself 

*Hi PixieJo* ~ welcome to the thread......let me know your test day and I'll add you to the list 

*Bethan* ~ sorry hun....did i forgot to put you on  All done now....welcome to the thread and loads of luck  

*I think i might have updated the list and then forgotten to save so if anyone is missing please let me know and I'll add you on again *

*Vicky* ~ lots of people have got BFPs with no spotting/symptoms at all 

*Welshgirl* ~ hi there and welcome to you too.....lots of luck  

*Blizzi* ~ love and luck for your test tomorrow       

Hey *Lizzie* (LPW) ~ congratulations hun.....really pleased for you 

Yay *Snuggles* ~ congratulations to you too....fab news 
*
Cath* ~ be very happy and healthy....congratulations 

Take care, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, all those wonderful BFPs! Is this a record? Am so excited for you all! And   for fellow BFNers, esp those 4th of July-ers. Saw MAMMA MIA today and sang along with you all in mind. Brilliant movie, by the way, and made me feel some joy again! 

Got the official BFN today, and told that due to bad haemorrage after EC, they might not do IVF on me again. We're now thinking of going to University College (from H'smith) and trying our luck there and see if they'll take us on. But my haemoglobin is now from 8 up to 9, so that's good news...I am starting to get a bit better.

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for your encouragement. BFN is horrid, but is made easier through the support I found here. Just knowing that there were FFs who cared and u'stood what I was feeling made all the difference.

Tamikh
xx


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations to all with bfp.

Big Hugs for recent bfns.

Half way through 2ww; have beta test booked for 10th as can't get out of work on 11th. Don't think I will hold out to not do hpt until then!
I have one hpt left from my last cycle so will prob use it wed am as this is 14 days from e/t, however clinic has otd as 11th which is 13 days past e/t.

Hope the weekend goes fast!

Helen xx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Wow, so many posts today, has taken me ages to catch up!

 to Junnie, LPW, Snuggles & Tiger on your   

So sorry to read of the BFN's, OB, Annes & Ali.

Blizzi - good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Tooth Dr - not long now.

Hope I have not forgot anyone.
Just a quick update on EC, got 9 eggs, so 2 less than last time. They had not had chance to check them before we left so do not know how many are mature. We were told that last time from our 11 there were 10 mature and 4 fertlilised (I was not told last time at the time of treatment how many were mature and I was told 5 had fertilised  )

Anyway going on the average, the embryologist said from 9 eggs, he would expect only 6 or 7 to be mature, so if we then only 40% fertilisation again, that would give us 3 embryos.
He will call us tomorrow to let us know how they are looking and we should be in on Mon for ET.

I asked about possibilty of taking them to Blasts if they are being taken to 3 days anyway, he said they are not really set up at NW for Blasts and do not do them very often but it may be an option and they will see how they are looking on Monday.

Good news is I am not in anywhere near as much pain as last time.
They no longer let the DH's go into the room with the embryologist which was a shame as DH did last time and it made him feel more involved. We had to wait ages after I was awake to find out how many eggs we had got.

I was also told that they have now decided on ET day that there is no benefit to lying down after ET so patients now have to walk to and from theatre, then go sraight home without lying down  . Testing has now been extended to 17 days too, so nearly 3WW.

Off to bed again now, will update tomorrow afternoon once I know more.
Thanks for all the best wishes.

Michelle


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry its a me post but to just to say it looks like BFN for me as a proper AF has arrived day 10 post transfer. Not due to test until wednesday so I'm bit gutted to say the least so just wanted to wish you all the best of luck wherever you are up to in your journey. Take care xxxx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

hello lovelies - i am pleased to say its a       for me. AM inshock! Good luck to all the rest who are still to test and thanks so much for your support. I guess i just wanna say to those suffering AF signs like i did that it can still come good - now th ehave 9 more months of crossingfingers as i know we're not out of the woods yet!


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

hiya, i hope it's ok to join you.  i'm a newbie who's been a voyeur for a while but only registered yesterday.
I'm going through my first ivf, with otd on tues 8 july (i've put my history in the bit underneath).  I am finding this wait really hard.  It was ok early part of last week but as it's getting closer, I am just feeling more anxious.  trying to keep   and   like crazy.  I bought the 2for1 preg test from Boots but am really trying to resist.  Feel a bit mad/hectic in my head at the mo.  Going over to see my mum and sis for lunch - they are great and always filled with incessant babble so it's a good distraction.  DH is working like a maniac so don't feel like want to 'burden' him with all my mixed emotions at the mo.
It's been really helpful to read your messages, very reassuring that there's others out there going through the same thing and that miracles can happen!


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Rachel, I have just been talking to my friend who had 2 failed IVF cycles and then on her third, had a giant bleed on day 10 and thought it had failed again, but turned out she was pregnant! I could hear the results of her efforts shouting for his breakfast in the background! Have hope!

Blizzi that's great news! Congratulations!!! x

Chubby Koala, I'm in Herts so not far from you. Hope your 2ww flies by! 

I tested yesterday (very early, I know) at 5dpt (10dpec) and it was neg, which I was ok about because I wanted to make sure all of my trigger shot was out of my system. I've got no symptoms at all other than the cyclogest upsetting my tum a bit, and a terrible wave of nausea when I had my tea last night, but that's it. I keep telling myself there's no reason why it shouldn't work but gosh this is hard!!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey Rachel Sorry to hear AF showed.. but like everyone else is saying Please test anyway!!


BLIZZI CONGRATS


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Rachel - it's amazing how many people test a few days later and get a different (better!) result.

Hi Hollybags - has your AF arrived?

Congrats Blizzi!!!


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm new to FF and wondered if you'd mind if I joined you. I had IUI on the 30th of June and I've got my OTD on the 18th of July. It'd be lovely to chat to others going through the crazy 2ww!!

Susie x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Susie

We are on our 2ww from our 1st IUI on 1st July so i know how you must be feeling

Goodluck sending you lots of  

Twinkle


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hello ladies 
     would really love to join you on 2ww. been here before back in march and the support was amazing. just had fet yesterday and had 2 beautiful embryos put back where they belong.went to hosp yesterday and as never had fet before wasnt hopeful   at all about embryos survivin the thaw so was elated  that they did . test day on 18 th july a long long time off but this time ive decided to stay at work so hope time will go quicker.................  congratulations to you all on your bfp can only imagin how happy you are all feeling right now may you have healthy happy pregnancies...................... hugs to all with bfn may not be your time just yet but be stong it will be one day x x x
                                                 lisaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Good afternoon Ladies 

Oh dear the sun is not playing out over the North East today   hope it is shining where you are.

Blizzi -   on your BFP xx

Rachel - so sorry AF has shown     but you never know ? (you are testing the same day as me)

Welcome Pixiejo, Chubby Koala, Susiepoosie and Pendleberyl  

me - I still   felt a bit nausea this morning while out shopping (sure I just imagining it though!) and got a booming headache again (not imagining that owch!!) otherwise i don't feel no differerent.
going to a family bithday BBQ this afternoon - better take my brolly. 

hope you all are keeping as sane as me  

take care
Jilly
xxxx

P.S dust to all


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

was wondering if I could join you, I test on 14th July, (god does this seem like a long time to wait!)  I'm still a little sore after ec which was last Monday, anyone else seem to take a while to feel nearly normal??  gonna give you tmi now!  have little cramps and terrible wind and constipation as well as tender tum. though constipation is easing!!!  is this normal?  I've had IVF and 2 embies were put back to the mother ship on Thursday 3rd, could it be the pessaries making me uncomfortable?  sorry for all the questions, can't believe how this 2ww sends you crazy!  Keep telling myself I won't test early, but have to keep repeating it like a mantra several times a day!
wishing everyone good luck for their testing days x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Poppy welcome to the insane 2ww.. The wind is NORMAL.. a lot of it will be from the meds and such from EC..

It can take a week or more to feel proper again.. I still have cramps!!

and constipation is also very normal


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Great news - all 9 eggs were mature and all injected for ICSI.
5 have fertilised, which is better than only 4 from 11 last time so the enbryologist is impressed.
Now the long wait to see how many make it to day 3 on Mon.
We are scheduled for ET first thing mon morning, hoping all 5 make it so we may get some frosties but will be delighted to just get 2 good day 3 embryos put back where they belong!

Congratulations Blizzi on your BFP!
Rachel, sorry af has arrived, I will keep fingers crossed for you still to get your bfp.

Fairydust to everyone xx     

Michelle


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

chubby koala said:


> Hi Rachel - it's amazing how many people test a few days later and get a different (better!) result.
> 
> Hi Hollybags - has your AF arrived?
> 
> Congrats Blizzi!!!


No, AF, why would it arrive??  Am confused! 
I did the early test to make sure all the HCG from the trigger was out of my system, so any +ve I get now, will be the real thing! 
No symptoms other than feeling a bit sick, and having enough wind to fly a kite!


----------



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining in.  I had my ET this morning so I am now officially on my 2ww.  Last time I managed to last 5 days before I felt like I was going mad, this time I think that may happen a little sooner - it is such a long time to wait!

Good luck to everybody that is waiting x


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Hollybags

Sorry - not as confused as I was, must have read your post completely wrong  
Not usually this dippy...


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join you ... I too am on the dreaded 2WW.  My ''official'' test date is Fri 11th July which is a day I will be working.  I dont want to go into work feeling 'over the moon'   or distraught   so I am going to test a day early (on Thurs 10th).

Last week I had a bit of browny blood (which others have said could be implantation) but since then NOTHING! ... NO sore boobies, NO sickness, NO nothing   ... Has anyone heard of positive outcomes with NO symptoms?

Amyway, would love to keep you all company (if you'll have me!!)

WWIT x x x


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there Pixiejo, Susiepoosie, Pendleberyl, langdj and when will it happen.  Good luck with the 2ww - I hope we can all try and help keep each other sane (ish).

Fifelassie - great news.  I'm   for you and sending you lots of   for your day 3 et.

I'm having a down moment as just went for a wee (tmi coming up) and noticed some spotting on the paper    I just hope it all works out for the best.  Has anyone else had spotting?  I am driving myself nuts.


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Junnie!

glad to see I'm not the only one going stir crazy!! 

hi when will it happen, my friend had a show and then nothing and thought (as had happened before) it was all over and didn't even do a test for another couple of weeks, only to think later, that it wasn't a proper af! she had no symptoms and gave birth to a beautiful daughter last week!  so yes theres more than a little hope!
Its even worrying me to sneeze at the moment!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

LPW, Snuggles, Tiger & Blizzi......Congrats girls!  Fab news about your BFP's

Junnie - are congrats in order for you too?

To everyone else who like me got BFN's recently.....  I know how you are all feeling & I only hope time is a healer, stay strong & dont give up.

For those on the 2ww.....Good Luck! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to all those about to test and congratulations Blizzi - well done !!!!!

WWIH - Dont be too put off just yet, I had brown bleeding last week and had no symptoms apart from af pains and I got a BFP yesterday, still dont feel pregnant at all so dont give up hope just yet!

Cath xxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you all have had a good day!

Welcome to the 2WW WWIH!  My fellow Devon buddy!  Will send you a sep message in a min!

Cath - Congratulations for getting a BFP!  Bet you are feeling really good now!

Mrs R - Nice to hear from you, I do hope you are getting on ok, as you say time is a healer so take as much as you need.  

Chubby Koala - Welcome to the 2WW!  Please try not to worry I am sure you will be fine.  I have had some brown spotting (on day 10 past ET) and since then nothing.  It can be fine to have some spotting so try not to panic!  difficult I know as this whole process is pretty hard isn't it!

Tamikh - Nice to hear from you too, really sorry to hear that is was a BFN for you.  Try and stay positive and think that next time will be your turn.

Fifelassie - Great news about your embies, hope all goes well for you next week.

Langdj - Welcome to the mad house, hope your 2ww goes quickly for you!

hollybags - Hope you have been feeling ok today, fingers crossed you will get your BFP!

Poppybun - Welcome, hope you are ok today!

Jilly - Hope you enjoyed your BBQ! and the rain stayed away for you!

Lisa - Welcome - Hope the time goes quickly for you, try and stay positive!

Blizzi - Congrats on your BFP - Really pleased for you!

Hiya to everyone else, sorry if I have missed you but there are so many of us on here now!

     to all that need them and fingers crossed for the rest of us!

I have had a chilling day at home today, which has been nice.  After my first week back at work I felt like I needed a chilling day!  The countdown is really on now only 6 days to go until I can test!!!  about time as today is already day 16 past ET!!!  Still feeling a bit off my food and have seem to have lost a few pounds!!!!  lets hope it is a good sign!

Love

Fi xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just got in.....will catch up and update list tomorrow 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Bizzi Congratualtions on your BFP!!! what an amazing result for you.

Thanks for all your kind words of support Well I phoned the hospital and they still want me test on wednesday but my body is playing mind games with me as the AF has now near enough stopped so roll on wednesday so I can know one way or another. xxx

Good luck to everyone testing today xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well Ladies, I have just tested 2 days early   and got my first ever  .  I can't quite believe it.  We're not going to tell anyone until I have done another test tomorrow am but hopefully it will show the same thing.  It is 20 days since my trigger shot so am fairly sure that it wouldn't be a false positive.

Good Luck everyone.  I am routing for you all.

Button xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

YAY button!!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations Button  

Like you I have also tested early. Yesterday I got a bfn using a cheapo test bought on ebay. Today I used a first response early and I got a BFP straight away !!!     

Helen
x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yay, well done Radnorgirl!    Long may the BFP's continue!!!

Button xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Just pop in to see how people are doing

Tiger - Great news on the  

Button - I am so happy for your  

Blizzi - Well done on your positive

Helen - Well done also

Great to see so many positives

Rachel - Sorry about the bleed, keeping fingers crossed for wed

Tamikh - Great to hear Mamma Mia was fun and you are staying positive

Hope everyone else is OK. 

Now I have stopped the meds, I can feel my AF is on her way in and I can tell she is going to be hell which I am not looking forward to. Will be ringing the clinic on Monday to arrange my follow up appointment and see when we can try again.

Ali xxx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

dodging the showers here in Coventry!

Congratulations button and radnor girl, you must be over the moon!


Ali may, I hope af isn't too bad for you and I hope it works out better for you next time, keeping my fingers crossed x

only on day 6 of 2ww and do feel more normal, a little back ache but nothing much.  can't believe quite how impatient I feel!  
Hope everyone else is ok today.
Don't want to go back to work tomorrow, I've got to used to lazing around, though maybe it'll help the week go quicker


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Well im still testing POSTIIVE>. .and my test date is TUESDAY! cant wait to announce an official


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Button and Radnor - yah CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Fab news!

Junnie - Like you I had to do another test this morning as I just dont believe I am pregnant, feel completely normal this time around, no syptoms or anything, made dh go out and buy ANOTHER test this morning and confirmed yes I am pregnant!!!  

Cath xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I wonder if I can join you?? I had ET on the 26th of June, and I am due to test on Thursday... This is my second 2ww, I had 2 little embies a 5 cell and a 4 cell on day 2. Not feeling to positive at the moment... I have had terrible AF pains, they arnt as bad today but still very much there..

So only 4 more days to go!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely sounds like congratulations for you tiger and junnie!   

Hi Skybreeze, this is my first 2 week wait and its driving me nuts, wishing you   for thursday x


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi to poppybun, langdj, WWIH, Skybreeze welcome to this mad wait  

fifelassie - excellent news good luck tommorrow  

Tiger, Button, Radnorgirl and Junnie   on your BFP    

to the rest of us        

Jilly
xxxxxx


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone

do you mind if i join in? this is my first ivf attempt and i had my blasto ET yesterday so have 2 embies on board and on my 2ww my test is 18th july.  im feeling really nervous and on edge,i could to with a few friends to keep me sane

donna x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies!   

Mind if I join you?

We had ET yesterday and so are starting out on our 2ww    Feel quite sane at the mo .... (ha ha wonder how long that will last!)

Lully x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

hi lully and dee,

hope the 2ww wait goes quickly for us all!!



glad now the drugs are no more I'm not such an emotion wreck, somedays screaming banshee was a good description of me!!  maybe its my age......


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

I've been reading and thought I'd join in. I'm currently on my 5th 2ww and am finding it really difficult. I never usually test early but don't think I can hold on (and stay sane!) this time. Our test date is Friday 11th, but we're planning a practice run on Weds, as I'm not working then.
I've had a heavy feeling in my tummy area since about day 7pt, almost as if AF is about to appear. A few twinges too. I'm feeling completely exhausted and very up and down emotionally. This is definitely my worst 2ww so far. . . 
It's a nightmare, isn't it? 

Wishing you all the best of luck. Let's hope there are many more BFP's in the near future!
H xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tamikh* ~ (((hugs))) to you hun and much luck with your new clinic if you decide to try there xx

*Fifelasse* ~ good luck for ET tomorrow  

*Rachel* ~ sorry you had bleeding hun.....everything crossed it turns around for you  

*Mrs R* 

*Ali* ~ lots of luck for your follow up 

*Hi Helen (toothdr), Hollybags, Jilly, Junnie and Cath* Hope you all had a good weekend 

*Hi Fi* ~ will you be testing on the 12 then hun...hope you enjoyed your chill out day 

*Hi Chubby Koala and Susiepoosie* ~ welcome to the thread and welcome to FF too  *CK* ~ spotting is really common hun....nothing to worry about. Loads of luck to you both....sent you some bubbles to start you off  

*Twinkle and Langdj* ~ welcome to you both too....can I have your test dates please  Loads of luck for your 2wws  

*Hi Lisa* ~ welcome back....much luck to you and your frosties  

*Welcome Poppybun, WWIH, Donna, Lully, Hrq and Natalie* ~ happy chatting on the 2ww.....fab to have lots of new people on here   

*Blizzi* ~ yay!! Congratulations 

*Button* ~ sounds like a big congratulations to me hun 

*Helen* ~ you too...that's fab! Congratulations 

*Junnie* ~ many congratulations to you too 

For those who haven't seen it the 2ww list is on page one of this thread 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

Evening ladies
      So nice to see so many bfps hope it carries on. A big hello to everyone but a special hello to DONNA,LULLY,H and POPPYBUN my fellow testers on 18th july.Seems we got a long way to go but must try and stay sane  .Ive enjoyed a chilled relaxing weekend but will be glad to get back to work and then maybe i wont be thinking about the outcome every second.
        Really hope we see many more bfp s over the next few days so good luck to all you testers        
                                                                      love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello ladies,

haven't been on here for a few days, sorry!

Congratulation to all those BFN - LPW, Snuggles, Junnie, Tiger and Button! there's so many of you!

OB, Anne and Ali may - sorry to here your news and good luck with your next steps 

I think I need your help today ladies - I told you that I had a faint line when I tested myself on Thursday, well I've tested a few times since (Ok, Saturday, Sunday and Today) and the line is getting darker, but not as much as I would have expected. I've been using First Response. Now I understand why they tell you not to test early because I'm torturing myself!

I've got all sorts of things going through my mind like Ectopic or chemical pg. My OTD is tomorrow, but my clinic only does urine samples and I think i'd feel better if I was having a blood test. At that start of my 2ww, i never thought I'd turn into pee stick obsessed maniac!

Welcome to all the new people. I notice there's quite a few testing tomorrow, so good luck!

Victoria x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Archy

A line is a line in my opinion!!  I used the First Response one too and the line was quite faint on it.  I also used a cheapo boots one that just comes up with a cross and it came up much darker and straight away.

I did another test this morning too and it was still +ve.  I think that's enough now!!  Just about to call the clinic to book in for my blood test.

Lots of Luck to everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, so long!

Very biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig congrats to Tiger,Button,Helen and Junnie for thier BFP. Wish you a healthy pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone.

Glohen


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Its been a while since I posted.  Congratulation to all those with wonderfull news.

Im now day 13 since EC and day 11 since ET, had a few things going on last week 
but nothing the last few days, still no spotting, no more sore boobs.  My OTD is 
Monday 14th, why so long.
Im definetely going to test a day early on the Sunday 13th......

Im hoping to stay away from the sticks till then 

Good luck everyone 

Vicky x


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

i have only done one test butit was a very strong line on a first response on test date - now i am worring i should do anotehr?


----------



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

My test date is 19Jul, thanks for adding me.

Congrats to all of you that have tested BFP the last couple of days  

I am feeling very worried this time around as my little embies only had 5 and 4 cells and I read yesterday that they should be 8 cells by day 3 - I wish I'd never looked it up!

Have been very tearful, my stomach is very bloated, I have a terrible cold so I am sat on the sofa watching loose women feeling v.sorry for myself.

I hope the rest of you are all ok and keeping yourselves occupied x


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

I had ET on Friday last week so sue to test on Friday 18 July (I think) - clinic are not particularly communicative.  This is my 6th  2WW  - and ususally I have had a blastocyst - so not quite so long to wait.  RIght now this wait seems forever away - cant do anything - worried about what to eat - what not to eat - and watching DH have his glass of wine at dinner.  

After 5 failed attempts it is really impossible to think anything other than the twinges are evidence they are not implanting.  anyway fingers crossed for all of us - a good percentage of us have to be successful - its the law of averages - and maybe this time it will be our turn!


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,


Sorry I've not posted for a while, trying to keep myself sane   and not doing a good job of it!

Well i'm not doing a hpt this time round, I've asked the hospital to do blood instead, I don't want get another neg, I am hoping the hospital may be more lucky  .  Tum feels v. heavy today and have heavy feeling in my legs like i do before af, God I hope i'm wrong, boobs are only tender when I take my bra off in evening, but very large and very happy hubby  

Hope everyone elce is doing ok, come on you    we want lots of Marh babies  .


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone

well its only day 3 for me on my first 2ww and it already is getting to me just want the 18th to be here so i know, i took the whold 2 weeks off work and regretting it already finding it hard to keep my mine occupied,

im already thinking about testing early but only a day early.

hope everyone else is ok best of luck to everyone

de x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fab news on the BFP's.

Was a negative for me - AF showed 4 days before test day.

Good luck all !

Nix.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Nix - sorry to hear of your BFN  

Archy - I was the same as you, tested last Thurs, very faint line, did a test Friday with Digital and it said PREGNANT, although all weekend Ive been worrying if I actually am as I dont feel any different and have no symptoms, anyway tested again yesterday morning and it still said PREGNANT so I guess I must be but I know the agonising over the tests it awful!!!!

Cath x


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone - I hope you all had enjoyable weekends not spoiled by the weather.

Congratulations Tiger, Button, Radnorgirl and Junnie on your BFPs!  You must be very excited and I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies.

Hi Nix -   sorry to hear that your AF arrived.

Hi Dee, Lully77 and HRQ - good luck with your 2ww!  Remember, this is your time to pamper yourselves and take things as easy as possible.

Hi Poppybun - I know exactly what you mean about the drugs!!  It's amazing the effect they can have on you.  I was downregging for 3 weeks - a short time compared to some people - and I was like my mum was when she was going through the menopause - just instantaneous bouts of crying and not knowing why.  Apparently, this is what I have to look forward to as the nurse of the clinic said that responses to menopause are 'hereditary'  

Hi Archy - good luck for tomorrow  

Hi Jillyj - good luck for Weds  
I have been very up and down (mainly down) over the past couple of days and didn't want to spread my misery.  The spotting has cleared (yay!) but on Saturday night I had a very bad feeling that the wicked witch was coming to visit soon.  I waited till the   was asleep (aka DH) and very early yesterday morning I used a first response early hpt - and got a BFN.

Now, this is where I get really confused.  I had such a swell of mixed feelings it's untrue.  On the one hand I thought, you know what, I'm going to ignore that one and do another test on my OTD (tomorrow).  So, I was trying to convince myself that I'd got a false negative.  (Apparently these are more likely than false positives.)  On the other hand, I got a sense of relief!!!  Now I know this sounds really bad, but I was and there's a reason for it.

Around this time last year, just before going for another round of IUI, we conceived naturally.  We were in the middle of our house move (going into smaller temp accommodation), were eating really badly and drinking too - so that we wouldn't have to move it!, and I thought my constant tiredness was due to all this stuff.  Then, one day I thought, AF hasn't arrived and worked out I was 2 weeks late.  I tested and it was positive.  I arranged a blood test at E&H clinic - they were brilliant and they offered me a private scan at 6wks which I snapped up.  We saw the sac and a fluttering heartbeat, it was overwhelming.  Unfortunately, our angel did not stay and after a spot bleed on a Friday night (went to A&E and hospital couldn't scan at weekend so I was told to rest and come back) and when returned on Monday there was no heartbeat.  We were totally devastated   .  It took me a good 6 months to get my head around it, meanwhile EVERYONE at work seemed to be getting pregnant (we're a team of 12 and my manager and three other ladies got pregnant!)  

Starting IVF was a tough decision for me and DH - and I don't know how we're going to feel either way.  I have gone through hope (that it could happen this time), despair (what if it doesn't - we'll have to self-fund and it's getting so difficult to free up money at the moment), and guilt - this is the biggest one of all - If only DH had married a fertile woman he could've been having kids and proving himself to be a great hubby and dad; if only I'd been able to keep the pregnancy - was it something I did; and why do I feel relieved - am I a horrible person?

Whew.  Sorry about that, but writing it down has kind of helped.  I do want a baby - desperately - not because we don't have a good life - I know that I am very fortunate, healthy and happy, but because it would make it more complete.  Am I making any sense?

Thanks for listening
ck x


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, 

can't believe the weather...who'd think it was July!!!

Well, how's the mad old 2ww treating everyone?? It can send you nutty, I was pretty chilled til yesterday buit now am starting to get a bit giddy with it all, heaven's knows how I'll be in another week let alone the OTD!!  

wow, there's loads of us testing on and around the 18th....hope it's BFP's for us all!

Susie x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Hope you dont mind if I join you, I can see that this is where some of my cycle buddies are hanging out.
I am currently on day 3 of my 2ww following my 4th icsi cycle, so desperate for this to work.  I am also testing on July 18th like a lot of you other ladies so hopefully it wil be a good day all round.

Hi CK, I've just ready your story it all makes perfect sense what you are saying, I will be thinking of you tomorrow on your OTD

love littlemouse x x x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi CK, it makes perfect sense, we are all looking for that llittle piece of the jigsaw to make us feel complete, and I really hope it works this time for you....for all of us!

The great side is you managed to fall pg naturally....thats fantastic... you have proved you can fall pg, just that time it wasn't right, but it will be your turn.  stay positive and strong and I'll be sending you     for tomorrow 

Jen x


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all
its so hard to keep up, the posts come so fast
Well i'm glad i went back to work only for a few days a week but it is helping me take my mind off it. every day i strike off another day on the calender close to test day. I have a heavy aching in my pelvis, a few af type cramps but no spotting. I had the transfer 5 days ago. Woke up with sore boobs today but thats gone now. How am i ever going to stop myself testing early?
To all those wondering about the tests, a line is a line, the feintness i was told doesn't have anything to do with the actual strength of the PG hormone, each test is different and some find certain ones better than others.  like the clear blue and first response but i've used different types. I'd like to get a digital one just in the hope it says that magic word. PREGNANT


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone, wow this is a busy board!

Congratulations to Button, Blizzi, Randogirl and Junnie with your    

Nix76, sorry  

To everyone still on      hang in there and try not to test early.

Well I had ET this morning (day 3), of the 5 embryos, one had fragmented, two were only 4 cells, one was 5 cells and one was 8 cells. Apparently they expect on day 3 to be between 6-8 cells.
So we have had the 8 cell & 5 cell put back where they belong and unfortunately nothing to freeze so this really will be last treatment.
It was a long weekend hoping they would all survive to day 3, and whilst disappointed at having no frosties, I am pleased the extra day gave the two best embryos the chance to shine out.

Now I have to wait 17 days, so test date is 24th July, please add me to the board LizzyB.
Long may the BFP's run on this board for us all xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there, hope I can join you

had ET today!!!!!! My 2ww has just begun 

Nicki x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness!
Not due to test until Friday, but couldn't restrain myself and did one today - 1st Response, which you can do 5 days before AF is due. 
We got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't quite believe it, but have no meds this time, so can't see any other reason why it would show up positive!
Good luck to everyone else!
H xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Littlemouse & Nickinoodle!

Wondered how long it would take you two to get your PUPO selves over here!   

Nickinoodle - how did your embies get on?  How are you feeling hun?

Congrats hrq! 

Lully x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations hrq!


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations hrq!!!!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Im feeling really good 2 decent embies on board no frosties but hopefully wont need any..........im so excited today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Felling slightly tender after ET but nothing major, really concerned first time i went to bathroom and i sneezed this afternoon which sent me into panic, apart from neurotic im doing really well.

Lully - How u doing Still sane or started going crazy yet 

Oh and congratulations HRQ xxx

xxx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

hi nickinoodle glad it went well, gives you a sense of exciting anticipation doesn't it!! had mine last thursday and felt uncomfortable for a couple of days, and like you was tentative in the bathroom, and tried sneeze without any pressure....difficult!
good luck to you!

I read in another thread about knicker checking, and am feeling like I'm a little obsessed!  though it is making me think maybe I should go and buy some new ones!

Also don't use pessaries after hot shower, as they melt quicker and fall out into said knickers...


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

WOW what a talkative bunch you are here ... it must be the madness of the 2WW.

Many congratulations to those of you who have had great news over the weekend - naughty naughty to the early testers - but getting BFP is fantastic and worth seeing as soon as you can I guess! ... As for me Im still planning on doing mine on Thursday (1 day early). 

I have been thinking (fantasising really) today about how the 'magic' wont be there if I have good news to share with our parents ... they all know that we are testing on Thursday morning and they will be desperately waiting for our phone call ... how have you shared your IVF BFP news?

Love and   to everyone

WWIT


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nicky,

Good to see your over here now and part of the 2WW club. Good news on your embies.

Its great to just say if your having a good or bad day and  what your symptoms are if any.
Are you going back to work? Ive been working and found it takes your mind off it all.

Take Care
Vicky


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Vicky

im very excited!!! Really pleased with today and very optimistic, how can u tell im only on day 1.....lol

Im back at work Friday, having couple days rest then back to the grindstone, think I would go crazy not working for the full 2ww.

You still going strong....how long until you test xxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

poppy just seen your post thanks for the advice and welcome


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nicky

My OTD is July 14th..a Monday another week but Im going to do it on Sunday 
the 13th a day early...Dont want bad news on a Monday morning then have to go to
work..Anyway Im feeling positive and glad to hear your feeling the same

Take the next few days easy

Vicky x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

just a quick post to say good luck to all those testing tomorrow (which includes me - am I the only one doing a urine test? it means i have to do another one three days later to confirm a BFP. My clinic don't seem to want to do blood tests)

Hello to all the new people! there's so many of you 

WWIH - I know what you mean about sharing the news - It's my Dad's birthday tomorrow and don't want to bring everyone down if it's bad news. On the funny side though, everytime my boss sees me he mouths "Are you ok?" very conspiciously, and to make matters worse he's being nice to me! 

Victoria x


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, this is a really busy thread!!

Lots of luck to the ladies testing tomorrow...heaps of babydust to you.

Congrats hrq on your BFP....keep em coming!!

Susie x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

I started spotting this morning, just dark brown at the moment,and have some mild discomfort. Its day
12 from E.T, is this too late for my embies trying to attach....   hope its not over for me.
I will see how it progresses throughout the day

Any advice

Vicky x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning and good luck to everybody who is testing today     

Vicky try not to worry, I have heard of lots of ladies who spotted during the 2ww and went on to get BFPs I know it must be a very difficult and stressful time but stay positive honey    

Nicki x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Vicky - dont lose hope just yet, i had brown spotting day 11 and af pains, and thought too late for implantation and it was all over but tested and got a BFP - so hang on in there!

Cath x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations to all the BFPs out there this month.  Sadly it's another BFN for us.  Noone can explain why and all the tests have come back normal.  This is our 5th ET and I don't know how much more we can take.  Good luck to the other 2wwers  

Bethan xxx


----------



## CattyMCM (May 19, 2008)

Hi to All

Just to let you know AF arrived yesterday - so its all over for us now.

Still have to take the cyclogest and test on Mon 14th as planned (which seems cruel).

Still feel very "raw" from the shock - we really hoped it was our time.

I will keep "popping in" to see how you are doing.

Love & Hugs & baby dust to you all.

Cat x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Mind if I join you? I'm getting more and more anxious and am losing my PMA as my OTD approaches (Sat 12th). Only 4 nights to sleep....    

Even though I was really positive for the first few days after ET, now I realise how difficult it is to keep that positive mental attitude after having had two failed cycles already (no rise in the HCG level at all in previous attempts)....  

I am doing a lot of meditating and my husband is keeping very positive and cheering me up but it's still so b****y hard....   

How do you, ladies, keep positive?

Good luck everyone!!

Minttu  
x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

hrq Congratulations on your BFP

vjk, Catty mcm I'm the same as you started to bleed on friday day 10 post transfer definately not full AF but certainly not light rang clinic who told me to continue and test on test day which is tomorrow not holding much hope and have been finding things bit hard last few days just wish we could know for definate one way or another   to you both 

Bethan Jane so sorry this journey is so cruel  

Good luck to everyone testing in next few days xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Rachel - hang on in there, really hoping you get a different result tomorrow.


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Cat and Bethan , so sorry its not your time, lots of hugs to your both, I know how cruel life must seem right now.   

HRQ, congratulations on your BFP that is brilliant news.  

Hang on in there Vicky, I am praying for you  

I cant believe it has only been 4 days since my ET and I am analysing every feeling, today my stomach feels like I have been doing too many sit-ups?

Welcome Minttuuw, not long for you to go love, stay strong
Good luck to everyone else, especially ladies who are comming up to OTD x
littlemouse  x x x


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

chubby koala - please dont put blame on yourself. Your DH is with you for being you and the arrival of a baby would be the icing on  the cake. I dont know if you have researched other avenues liek adoption, but if it turns out that ivf doesnt work for you then you do have other alternatives - without the pain 
It is totally normal to be having all these thoughts in your head - it is a very confusing time and its probably that you are so scared of not being able to produce that your mind is preparing you for it by telling you that you are relieved. I am sending you lots of hugs and wishes that your dream comes true.    Go treat yourself to something nice and relax and keep trying when you are ready again. This whole process is a total mind f*** adn it sends us all loopy   and we experience all sorts of emotions. Take care and good luck.
xx


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Littlemouse, Jen (poppybun) and Blizzi - thank you so much for your messages.  It is such an emotional rollercoaster to go through TTC, with or without tx.  I realise that we are very lucky that we have conceived naturally and I have also heard stories about women who miscarry and then go on to have lots of healthy pregnancies.  I'm   that it will be us one day.

Blizzi - DH and I have started talking about other options available.  I'm quite keen on fostering whether we have our own kids or not.  With adoption, I haven't looked into how it would work for us as I am a Brit Asian (Indian descent) and DH is of English stock coz I think they try to match kids with similar genetic mix?

Rachel - I hope you get a different result tomorrow.  I have seen a number of messages from people who bleed and then get a BFP.  Fingers crossed!

Cat and Bethan - I'm so sorry that it's not your time yet.  Bethan - I admire your strength in going through this journey five times and it breaks my heart that you haven't had your BFP yet.

It is my OTD today and I got a BFN.  AF has not arrived so clinic has said that I should continue with the cyclagest until tomorrow and if AF hasn't arrived, to test again.  I had moderate OHSS last week which is significantly better since yesterday and they say that the results might be diluted due to high fluids.  

To everyone else on the 2ww and with an OTD today or tomorrow, sending you loads of    and  . 

ck x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Well I can finally say it my Test day is here and im PREGNANT!!!!

HCG levels
12dp2dt 173
16dp2dt 1058


Going for my first scan July 24th!


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

OMG have just come back to this and seen all these new BFPs! Congratulations! 

Those who got a BFP, did you have symptoms? My OTD is in 2 days, and I've got cramping and backache, but no bleeding - I'm assuming that even if I wasn't pregnant, I wouldn't get my period as all the progesterone and ritrodine would keep it at bay - is that right? 

My temps dropped yesterday, to the point I had to put socks on in bed, and I took this to be a Very Bad Sign and spent the evening in tears.   They seem to be back up a bit again today, but I'm not hopeful somehow. 

Hope we get some more BFPs on here, it's so heartening to see!

HB x x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Junnie           

I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you, I have seen what a hard time have had this last week or so.................so glad its worked out for you


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

ok Holly hope this helps...

I had a sore back and cramps like no other.. Almost like constipation cramps mixed with AF cramps.. I get hot and cold all the time.. im in bed sooo hot take off blanket and im freezing.. I wear socks anyway sooo i couldnt help with that. 

And have you stoped the progestrone? my clinic told me after i stop the pesseries which i did day 11.. that if it didnt work i would get my AF in 2-3 days.. 

And as far as other signs. ... Some days I wouldnt even know i went through it as i had NO cramps aches or pains.. I was just tired.

hope this helps!!


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone had Diarrhoea during 2ww, clinic said talk to the chemist, chemist said talk to GP, and GP have no appointments, I feel like C**p, looking for advise.

Hope someone can help

xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Emily6, I did, and blamed the cyclogest. I also had enough wind to propel myself without the need of a car! It did go in a couple of days, and I just made sure I had plenty of fluids, sugars and salts. I don't like to take loperimide (immodium) as it just stops the spasms, but if it's really bad (cholera-like proportions!) then maybe that's the only way. I'd go back to the chemist, get some Dioralyte (it's ok to take during pregnancy) and see how you go on. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Junnie!  I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everybody 

Can I join you? I have been posting on the June/july cycle buddies thread and had ET yesterday with 2 little embies safely on board. Hoping hoping hoping for a BFP and testing on the 21st of July. 

1 day into the 2ww and bored already!

Love Olismum


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi ladies 

so sorry nix, cat, bethan and chubby kola so sorry it was not your time. 

a huge congrats to junnie, buttons, hrq and everyone else who has had a BFP i wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy 

hi Olismum i know what you mean about being bored im only on day 3 and it already feels like a weeks waiting

best of luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days, i wish you all lots of luck
donna x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

HI
May I join you?

I have test date tomorrow. Have been lurking but not posted on this thread. Feeling quite negative. Did an HPT last night (never normally do until test day!) and it was BFN. Although I guessed it would be. It may have been too early to test/urine to weak, and it was just a Boots one, but have had no symptoms. So expecting a BFN tomorrow.


Congratulations to those with lovely BFPs. Junnie - with those HCG levels, could that be twins?


xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nix* ~ i'm sorry hun.....many hugs 

*Bethan* ~ so sad for you too hun.....i hope you can find some answers 

*Cat* ~ oh i'm so sorry AF showed up....take care 

*Victoria* ~ how did you get on today? Do you get any results or not yet? Loads of luck  

*Rachel* ~ good luck for tomorrow  

*ck* ~ don't apologise, that is what this thread is for. Everything crossed it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Blizzi* ~ i only did one test hun although you can always do another if you want too 

Thanks *Langdj* ~ sending some hugs and positive vibes your way  

*Joles, Littlemouse, Nicki, Minttu, Olismum and Yellowrose* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all      

*Hi Fifelassie* ~ all added, sorry i'm sure i added you before but it must have been the time i didn't save it!!

*Hrq* ~ yay!!! Congratulations hun 

*Junnie* ~ well done hun....congrats to you too 

Hope everyone's doing ok....fab to see the thread so busy 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi girls,can i join you in i'm a bit late as i test on thursday but might need a bit of support if i get another bfn,
i have 3 emmbies on board from a detx in athens always had only 2 emmbies transfered so having the extra one is a bit of extra sercurity i hoping aleast one has snuggled in  .
haven't had many sympthoms but am on different meds so maybe thats why?getting really bad night sweats though and peeing aleast twice in the night (.)(.) not doing much had a little nausea no again but thats about it.
anyway hi to everyone and crongrats to everyone who's got a bfp in the last couple of days.
love poopy.xxx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Hollybags for advise.  Not long till your test date!!!  thinking of you and sending lots of    your way.

Emily x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to let you know IM    AF arrived today fast an furious.  Im sad.

Called my clinic and have to test anyway tomorrow to draw a line under it


Good luck to everyone else how testing soon

Vicky


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

VJK

I am so sorry  

Hi Girls

I have been hovering over this thread for ages. I test on Thursday. Very nervous.  

Lou xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

HI all
Not in the best of spirits today
Last time I had ivf, i woke up one morning with the sense i wan't alone, i knew i was pregnant 4  days after et. I remember the horrible emptyness i felt waking up before xmas and realising it was over, af came 2 days after. this morning i had that same feeling, emptiness. I know its only been 6 days since et and i have another 11 days till formal tet day but i know.
My temp doesn't feel so high, my feet are cold, the cramps have stopped.  Do you think its possible just to know
I have my nephews 3rd birthday on sunday and i'm looking forward to seeing them with sadness , not joy.  
Need some support girls.


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welshgirl - Don't give up hope! I know what you mean though when I had m/c last year I felt empty and I knew before it was confirmed. But that was because I was bleeding etc. No one knows your body more than you but do not give up. It is still really early! 

Thinking of you    

Lou xxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just blew you some bubbles Welshgirl xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

thanks lou
will try to keep chin up. doesn't help i'm of to mothercare/ early learning to buy a b'day present.


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

The embies may not of implanted yet!

xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

really, i thought they implanted 3-4 dyas after depending on the day they went back. Mine were day 3 embies so day 9 post O/ EC


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welshgirl

Implantation can occur between days 5-12dpo!

Lou xxx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

OTD finally arrived and it's a  . Even though I tested early and kinda knew what was coming it still doesn't seem real.

Cat, Bethan, CK and vjk, very sorry to hear your news over the last few days.   Hope you all all holding up ok.

Hollybags, I haven't really had many symptoms - no bleeding, very mild cramp a few times. The past three or four days i've had indigestion a bit, but I guess the irrational crying was a bit of a giveaway. 

Welcome to all the new people - Olismum, nice to see you here!

I feel so fortunate that this has worked (so far) first time around. Some of you guys have been here so many times, you're an inspiration.

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow.

Victoria x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

As expected its a BFN for us it isn't a surprise as deep down I've known since friday due to the bleeding but the hospital still wanted us to test, at least I've had time to prepare myself for the result and I feel surprisingly ok must have cried all my tears out since friday!!!  Anyway roll on the next cycle. But in the mean time I'm going to try and get some normalily back into my life its so surprising how much IVF takes over your life especially since I started this cycle back in March so just to wish you all good luck with your journeys wherever your up to and I will let you know how I get on in the future xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Rachel - Im so sorry  

Victoria - congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Rachel    so sorry honey, sounds like you have things sorted out in your head, you enjouy yourself for a little while and good luck wih your next tx xxxx

Victoria congrats on your BFP


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations Victoria! 

And very sorry to read your news Rachel. So sad!


----------



## CattyMCM (May 19, 2008)

Hi girls

Thank you for all your good wishes; I did want to crawl into a hole and die! but we have to carry on; and I feel a bit more "human" now even if my eyes look like an aliens from bawling!

Victoria congratulations on your BFP xx

Vicky; Rachel; Nix; Bethan & Koala - I hope you are all ok - XX you can get through it XX

to the rest of you on the 2ww keep up the PMA -        it wasn't the right time for us but I want to see loads of BFP's from you all. 

We have 2 frosties - but we are going to go on holiday to rest and then decide when to go again; big 40 next year and we have decided that is our "cut off" or we would go on forever.

Re.  Feeling "empty" not sure if anything in this but for a couple of night before AF arrived - I could not dream of a baby - I tried and tried but I could not picture a baby- and yet most nights thats all I dream of? Probably doesn't mean anything and my mind has now completely gone. 

Cath & Junnie - best of luck with your pregancies XX

Til we meet again; love and luck to you all.

Cat xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sending out   thoughts to all you girls testing today!

Want to see lots of  

Lou xxx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Archy - Congrats on your BFP - so pleased for you, now the real fun starts!!

Poopy - 3 embies wow thats exciting, hoping for a full house for you ( I think? ) 

Welsh girl - sounds like you have hit the mid stage low - its so hard this whole process isn't it!

I am going slowly mad already, really don't know what to do with myself. If I was at home normally i have a million and one jobs which need doing but they all involve lifting or moving stuff in some way. DH is being lovely, very over protective which is nice although he is torturing me on an evening as now his alcohol ban has been lifted he is making the most of the red wine. I can't say anything as I did promise him once he'd done his duty he could drink as much as he liked !! I am living to regret that comment.

Thinking i might take the dog for a walk this afternoon as our clinic advised a bit of light exercise is good for you, I just wish the weather would improve. Things always seem better when the suns out don't they?

Anyway enough rambling from me Love and   positive thoughts to all.

Olismum


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Olismum, my partners doing the same now I've lifted his alcohol ban!  

Feel positively pre menstrual, got a foul temper on me today, which is always a sign the  is on her way.  Anyone else feel this way?  don't test till Monday and feeling really negative about it now, especially with a few bfn that are happening.  

Sorry to hear your news cattymcm.


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Poppybun

With all the hormones raging around inside you its perfectly natural to feel a bit mental. I don't think you should look at it as a sign although I can't talk as I am stroppy as hell most of the time anyway !

You have still a way to go until test date so try and do something to cheer yourself up - chocolate / cream cakes a good movie? I know your prob doing all that anyway !

How about hiding all the alcohol in the house - at least you will be laughing when your other half wants a drink tonight !!

keep your chin up 

Olismum


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Well it's test day tomorrow for me! I have to go into London for my blood test and then they'll call me in the afternoon to let me know! Yikes! I've nearly gone mad, trying to work out if it's worked or not. So far, my symptoms have been inconclusive:

Sore, veiny boobs (could be the cyclogest)
Cramping, mainly in ovarian area (AF on the way?)
Really hot in the night
Really cold in the day - cold hands and feet
Basal body temps really variable - 36.8 down to 35.2!
Increased appetite (could be steroids)
Tiredness
bit of nausea (that's gone now)
Increased cervical mucus (reduced now, but still there)
Back ache (lumpy bed?)


So all of this might just be my period on the way. Hmmmm! All of this analysing is a short cut to madness, i know!!!


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone

vicky im reall sorry hun my thoughts are with you and your DH ending you a big 

hi poppy wow 3 embies on board, wishing you lot of luck for thursday

hi lou wishing you lots of luck for thursday too

welshgirl dont give up hope just yet try and keep your chin up i know its hard im having a down day today, i hope you feel a bi better today

hi victoria a huge huge congratuations to you and your DH ou must be over the moon hun i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy

so sorry racheal ending you a big  thinking of you at this sad time

hi hollybags goodluck for tomorrow

well as for me not feeling to positive today having a down day on day 5 and getting mild pains on my right side over my ovary and round to my back feel like af is on her way keep going to the loo every ten min to check, dont know what to do with myself at the mo iv been ok up to now

anyway hope everyone else is ok best of luck to all

dee xx


----------



## chubby koala (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone - what a busy thread!

Archy - many congrats on your BFP!!!  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Vicky and Rachel - sorry to hear that it's not your time yet, sending you big    Rachel, I think I can try and understand how you're feeling.

It's a BFN for me and DH this time around.  It's really strange coz I was feeling really positive at the start of the treatment and then I just got to feeling worse from 7dpt - maybe it was that empty feeling and then an early hpt that has given me time to get over it.  Surprisingly don't feel too bad about the result.  Maybe it's got to hit home.  I have my follow-up consultation with clinic on 24 July.  We have one final IUI left on NHS, so we might do that later this year.  For now, like Rachel, we're going to get our lives back to some semblance of normality.  We're due to move house in November so looking forward to a lovely Xmas in our new home and going to enjoy each other before then too.  After all, I have a darling DH, and it's time for us now.  

Might go back to acupuncture, haven't decided yet - think I've had enough of needles for a little while.

For those of you testing in the next few days sending you lots of    , and for those with a little way to go on the 2ww - try and keep sane and I'll be looking in to see how you're all getting on.  I look forward to seeing lots of   

Thanks all for your support and good luck.  I'll be back soon (I hope).
ck x


----------



## CattyMCM (May 19, 2008)

Hi

You all need some   and        

We have had a few BFN (me included) but you have to keep going and get the    it wasn't our time but it could be yours.

Look after yourselves.

Sending you all love and     .

Cat x


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Girls

BFN for me today - gutted xx  

Jilly
xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi..

im back again OTD Friday after clomid cycle...please can i join u for a little while

so sorry for all BFNs      

Big congrats to all BFPS

Emsy xx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

We 'had' decided to test 2moro morning (1 day early) .... but after chatting just now ... we have decided to test at 5.00pm TODAY (21 minutes time) ... I am $hitting myself ....

Can I believe the result if it comes up positive?

Help and quick!!!


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

So sorry JillyS on your BFN, good luck with whatever you decide to do next, thinking of you x 

WWIH - Good luck for 5.00 fingers crossed for you and praying that it wil be BFP   .  Even if it is a BFN I have read that some people have had a BFN that had changed to a BFP on the OTD.

Hello to everyone else on this maddening 2WW, I am really going insane

love littlemouse x x x x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Rachel and jillyj - sorry to here the news. I can understand wanting to get back to normality for a while - other people don't realise how all consuming it is (even trying to conceive naturally). take your time before getting back on that horse.

Hollybags - good luck for tomorrow. I've had most of your symptoms including the pain in my left ovary (now gone - maybe thinking about it too much?) and my back and hips have been killing me. I just put it down to sitting around too much.

Poppybun - I too have been a right cow in the last week, which is usually a reliable sign that AF is on it's way. But not this time!

Will drop by to see how everyone gets on, especially all those Sugarbabes.

Victoria x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

wwih - I tested at 10days post ET and got a faint pink line. 5 minutes to go! Good luck!   

Victoria x


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

wwih omg how do you dare   i don't blame you though i'm on pins test tommorrow and getting more neg by the min  .
only 4 mins to go omg hurry up the suspence is killing me            
love poopy.xxx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Olismum and Archy, thanks for replying, I didn't think a reply would make me feel better but it does, knowing others are going through and have the same sympoms really helps.  thank you both x

come on wwih, let if be a bfp!


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

A BFN for me today. 

CK, I like you felt 'empty' from day 7dpt. Did an early hpt Monday evening which showed nothing, so not surprised. I feel numb, no tears at the moment. 

Not sure what to do next really. I always said I would never do more than 3 cycles. Now that time has arrived, not sure whether that is still the right thing or not. Feel confused.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all

sorry to all those with BFN's and special hi to all my pupo pals

This is much harder than my last 2ww. I am taking it much easier around the house although i am working this time.
Well had more cramps today so really not sure what is going on.  Do feel a little more together today, i think your right olismen, mid 2ww low. Bummer.
So many different sx, some people have none, some cramps, some sore boobs, some nausea and its almost impossible to tell the difference between early pg and the meds.
I am getting thoroughly hacked off with the pessaries. its ruined several pairs of underwear as its almost impossible to get the fat out of your knickers. any tips bar boiling them? Having to wear full towel as it leaks over pantyliners. Is gestone better for next time?


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Welshgirl, I find if you use them rectally, you don't get any leakage! 

When was your ET?


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

hollybags, 
rectal progesterone gives me horrendous diarrhoea, stomach cramps and nausea, vaginally i just get flatulence. Much better than the red hot poker up the bum which it feels like the day of ET coz they insist on PR


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi girls it's me again,
AF showed last night so I went for my blood test just for a formality or so I thought. I was convinced it was a BFN thats why I posted but I had to telephone the clinic at 4 which I did with I must say a bottle of wine at the ready ... anyway the nurse said my bloods were at 21 and should be 50 so I need to be re tested on Friday not to build my hopes up 
I went rushing down to the chemist and bought pee sticks. done one and it's come up with a faint 2nd line (1st responce) 
what does this mean ? am I having a early miscarrage or what ?  blood is red and have been bleeding since last night. lightish but I usually like that so seems no different to a normal period.

really confused has any one experienced this 

Jilly
xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I've got a sheet here from my clinic that says bleeding is normal and to ignore it and only rely on the blood tests. My friend had a giant bleed on day 10, clots and everything, and thought it was all over, but it wasn't, and she now has a really boisterous two year old! You've had positive bloods and a positive HPT, so that means it's worked! Hope the bleeding stops shortly, it must be very worrying! x x


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Hollybags

I totally confused thanks for the info ill just have to   it will continue also I think I have tested a day early as my appointment card said Thurs 9th July so I took it as today but when Ive counted back its only 14 days since EC and not 15 as it was on my 1st ICIS wether they hace counted the days into consideration I don't know 

a totally baffled Jilly
xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Well I've had an up and down day today.  Positive, then negative thoughts.  On the one hand there's no reason why it shouldn't work for us (tubal factor is our only problem, right?!) then thinking why would it work for us first time, when it doesn't for so many others.  I know these are all irrational thoughts   

Jillyj -   got everything crossed for you for Friday
Welshgirl - I'm using mine rectally   Much less messy.  It does upset my tummy a little (I'm normally a once every 4/5 days kinda gal (sorry TMI)), so it's not too traumatic.

Yellowrose    I think you will know if or when you are ready to try tx again hun, so just try to go with the flow 

Lully x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lully77,

you could be writing my thoughts down exactly!  mines only tubal problems, and today I'm more negative about it...why should it work for me?  though everything else went so well doesn't mean anything...or does it.....god I just want to know!!
Theres quite a few of us having a bad day today, maybe its the weather 

Jillyj , heres hoping for a great result for you x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Poppybun - glad it's not just me   then.  This really does mess with your head!  I feel fine physically - don't feel any different to I normally do, now the aches from EC have worn off.

I think some sunshine would defo help   

Lully x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing but I wanted to wish Hollybags for tomorrow hope its a BFP!!..

pepper ( from argc newbies thread!!)

xx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

wish the weather would cheer up. It would make us all feel better

Chances of normal non assisted pg for me V low
endometriosis
pcos
low progesterone
1 blocked tube


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Welshgirl - keep ya chin up   IVF will help with your issues so you have as many chance as anyone with the help of tx

We have been told we would never get pg naturally as I only have one ovary and both tubes are blocked anyway (thanks to my large dermoid cyst - it was the size of a rugby ball according to my Cons!!)  

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

Im so sorry for the big build up earlier ... and then a 6 hour gap of nothing ..... but .......

...........

..................

...................................

..........................................................

We tested and it .........................................

........................................................

was a ......................

..........................................................

.........................................................

[fly]    [/fly]

I just had to tell my Mum and Dad first - I am soooooooooo grateful for all your support but I just couldnt tell you guys before them, sorry - hope you understand.

I am completely shocked and stunned and excited to death !!!!

My official test date is Friday - so wont open the Champagne til then!

Thank you all for being wonderful,

WWIH x


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

omg wwih, the suspense was killing me but was well worth the wait many congratulations xxx gosh the thread has been busy the last few days and Ive only had chance to catch up today.its all such a rollercoaster and at the mo am so wrapped up at seeing how others are getting on have almost forgot about my own battle. its so good to read about all the mixed emotions everyone experiences i just don't feel so alone anymore.i have the most amazing family and friends but not one knows what its like unless you ve been through this and although my DH is as desperate as i am about us having a baby i know even he cant feel exactly the same as he s already experienced parenthood.i love his kids so much but its just not the same as having your own. anyway am trying to remain hopeful but as i only know how to react if it does nt work i don't actually think about it if it does work think i would literally drop through the floor. well only time will tell and what will be will be.      good luck to all you testing this week                                  
                                              love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
        PS wwih you need to change your name now cause the most amazing thing has happenedxxxxxxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Pendlberyl - that is a good point!!! - Perhaps I should change it to IHSY (It Has Happened Yippie)

Night night x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, would it be okay if I joined you?  I am due for ET at 11:30 this morning and then I will start the dreaded 2 week wait!  Definitely be coming on here for advice and support.  Plan to have a few days of bed rest, catch up on DVDs I've still to watch, read lots of books and magazines and obviously have my laptop beside me too.
Big   to everyone.

Carol
xx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

WWIT - Congratulations!

You had me worried there, I kept checking all evening to see if you'd posted!

Friday won't be such a big deal now, you can relax a bit.

Victoria x


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats WWIH, I was waiting with baited breath!!   

Hope all the other ladies testing in the next few days have the same result!!

Sorry to the ladies with BFN's x x  x

Susie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Big congrats WWIH!!   x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

heyy everyone,

can i join you?...am testing on the 22nd and just found this thread as have beem mostly posting on the may/june cycle buddies....

congrats on your bfp wwih and yes i think u should change your name to ihh! 

nice to 'meet' you all.

babylove
xxxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Babylove - fancy seeing you here!   

Lully x


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

well girls had my bloods done at 9am this morning got to ring after lunch for results     .not feeling very positive at all not sure why really i just thought having 3 emmbies in there i would of had stronger sympthoms than when i got a bfp last time i know you don't always get sympthoms till after testing but though there would be some sort of sign all i have had really is wind, night sweats,bit of nausea not much weeing atleast twice in the night and that sit really,just hoping its being on different meds from last time thats why not got any sympthoms  .
i have already had bad luck today just dinted my bumper on my car as i wasn't consentrating on the hospital carpark  more money to get that fixed now.
call back later.good luck to everyone testing today and wwih well done you bet your over the moon i did consider doing pee stick this morning but though why waste the money on more pee tests.
love poopy.xxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning all you lovely ladies! ....

Thanks so much for my messages of congratulations - I just hope Im not celebrating too early - but official test day is 2moro - cant see it changing overnight.  I am on  

Poopy - Good luck for this afternoon - make sure you report back later and dont keep us waiting like I did!!!  

Jillyj - Fingers crossed for you hun

Welshgirl - Using the backdoor is the way to go! ... It makes me windy and gives me diahrohhea (why can I never spell that word) too but it doesnt make me feel ill so I have persevered with it - after a couple weeks of using them my body does seem to have adjusted to them and side effects are much better.  Failing that buy some ''value'' knickers from Teco and throw them away afterwards.

Love and   to you all

WWIH x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Welshgirl, keep you chin up, everyones 2ww is different, I am, also just comming up to the middle of my 2ww and am feeling down like you have described  

JillyJ, thinking of you, good luck for your blood test tommorrow.   

Lully, Hello, not long now,do you think you'll test early?

So sorry Yellowrose that its not your time sending you lots of hugs  

WWIH, Yippee, BFP so pleased for you, you kept us waiting for a bit, I had to go out last night so checked on first thing to see how you got on, enjoy the moment.  

Welcome Carol, enjoy a well deserved rest. 

Hello to everyone else.
littlemouse x x  x x 

Poopy, Good luck for this afternoon, sending you lots   of and wishing you get some well deserved good news.  Sorry you bashed your car,its so annoying isn't it.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

WWIH big congrats mate, i'm really happy for you

poopy the best of luck for your results

babylove and abdncarol welcome to the mad house

well today i have cramps again, it feels like a stitch on my left lower side. I also got an appointment for my smear test, can't believe its been 3 years since the last one. made me chuckle though, i know loads of ladies who got pg when their smear was due. Its funny, you hang on to the small "signs" When i got the call from the embryologist, they were playing "we've only just begun" (carpenters) on the radio.  Definitely having an up day today. It kind of feels like what i imagine it to be bipolar with all these ups and downs and you never know what mood you'll wake up in.


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

WWIH huge congrats and to everyone else with BFPs

   to all those with BFNs

well thought for a moment the clomid could have worked a miracle, as i was frequently urinating (TMI) and indigestion, but no AF has begun to arrive OTD tomorrow 

emsy x


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to send Hollybags and Poopy    on results today.

Thinking of you

Emily


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everybody, 

Yellow rose - sorry to hear your news  

WWIH - Hey congrats again you have every right to be on cloud 9.

Lully & Poppy bun - it worked 1st time for me 4 years ago so no reason why it won't for you but I know what you mean when you think why should it be me as I felt the same. I think thats my problem this time around because can't believe we can be so lucky twice in a row. 

Jilly - hoping those levels keep improving for you

Babylove you are testing the day after me - we can both go mad together !

Welshgirl - I think the suggestion of the value knickers is the way to go I don't think I could face using the back door - I am not too bad with the pessaries although they are giving me terrible   I am sat here trumping away to myself now TMI !!

Poopy - bummer about your car - hopefully that will be your negative for today and everything else will be positive    good luck for this afternoon.

I have been working on and off today from home and it has been good as it is now 3pm and I haven't thought about "the blobs" more than every other minute so a big improvement over every minute!

Going to call it a day soon as going to see DH's brother & family who are home for the summer as they live overseas, v exciting as haven't seen them since Xmas. Going to have to tell them though as the norm is to be handed large glass of wine as soon as you walk through the door, so they will be suspicious in about two seconds flat if I refuse one!

Love to everybody & good luck to anyone testing today or tommorrow 

Olismum


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

poopy said:


> well girls had my bloods done at 9am this morning got to ring after lunch for results    .not feeling very positive at all not sure why really i just thought having 3 emmbies in there i would of had stronger sympthoms than when i got a bfp last time i know you don't always get sympthoms till after testing but though there would be some sort of sign all i have had really is wind, night sweats,bit of nausea not much weeing atleast twice in the night and that sit really,just hoping its being on different meds from last time thats why not got any sympthoms .
> i have already had bad luck today just dinted my bumper on my car as i wasn't consentrating on the hospital carpark more money to get that fixed now.
> call back later.good luck to everyone testing today and wwih well done you bet your over the moon i did consider doing pee stick this morning but though why waste the money on more pee tests.
> love poopy.xxx


Hi poppy

I just got a BFN on Tuesday with 2 embies. I'd like to ask you if you dont mind how your clinic decided on a 3 embryo transfer.

The reason I ask is I was told 2 maximum until im over 40...which is next Friday so Im hoping next TX they will agree to 3? 
Is there any special circumstances?

I send you lots of good luck for your result

Vicky x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Um, BFP! (Sort of!)

My HCG was only 29 this morning, 10 days post transfer and I'm spotting with brown/pink.  
I need to have 2 intramuscular injections tonight to try to keep it going but I can't find anyone to administer it as my H is working late and the practice nurse has already gone! 

Sticky vibes please!


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

holly bags in the same position got 65!!!!! hcg level and got to retest tommorrow and have a full blood count done aswell so its not neg but not getting remotely excited i got a level off 122 last time and that ended in m/c.
vjk i had tx in athens hun so they will put 3 emmbies in as i'm a twin and they do run in the family he was ok with it.
dimitris my dr said congrats he would liked it over 100 be be very happy but it could be just a late implanter and 65 is ok so will just have to wait till tommorrow now to see what happens.
no jabs for me yet though maybe tommorrow if levels goes up just hope i can get them from somewhere at short notice
holly bags i think we both need a big   where my damn dh           when have you got to retest
love poopy.xxx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

holly
congrats mate. If you need 2 injections you should just go ahead and do them in your thigh. yes it hurts but those little ones need you.  think of them and also try some ice on the area, it numbs the skin. JUst grit your teeth sweetie,


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

cograts to poopy as well
the bfp's are coming thick and fast!


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Hollybags, you must stay positive, I spotted so much with my daughter and she turned out just perfect!  When are they going t check your levels again.  Hope all works out with your jab tonight.

Lots of             

Emilyx


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Poopy!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for your re-test tomorrow

lots of         

Emily x


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats Poopy & Hollybags - keeping everything crossed for you both  

Sending you loads of     

And   

And a good helping of sticky vibes on top.
Love Olismum


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

poopy said:


> holly bags in the same position got 65!!!!! hcg level and got to retest tommorrow and have a full blood count done aswell so its not neg but not getting remotely excited i got a level off 122 last time and that ended in m/c.
> vjk i had tx in athens hun so they will put 3 emmbies in as i'm a twin and they do run in the family he was ok with it.
> dimitris my dr said congrats he would liked it over 100 be be very happy but it could be just a late implanter and 65 is ok so will just have to wait till tommorrow now to see what happens.
> no jabs for me yet though maybe tommorrow if levels goes up just hope i can get them from somewhere at short notice
> ...


It's so worrying, isn't it? I'm only 10 days post transfer (June 30th) so I'm slightly behind you, so by day 12, 65 will be bang on for me! I've got a retest tomorrow morning (and I think every day for the forseeable) as well as clexane, gestone and b12 injections. This isn't how I thought it'd be! I thought I'd be thrilled, and have a rest and then start shopping for baby things!  As it is, I'm stressed and knackered!

Hope you're alright and these pesky babies stick! x x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats Hollybags and Poopy, sending you both lots of              ,

Sticky Vibes to both of you

Love 
Littlemouse x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Well its another BFN for us!! I just peed on the stick and not even a faint line!! Why why why why....??  

Congrats Hollybags and Poopy for your BFP!! Take care of yourselves and your beanies!

Good luck to everyone testing soon!

Minttu
x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Minttuw   it isn't your OTD yet, so don't give up yet hun!

Lully x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Lully! Not sure if a day and a half would make any difference though....

I couldn't wait until Sat, and I thought if I know it's negative then I will be more prepared when the clinic calls for the results. 

Good luck for your test!   

Minttu
x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

It can and does sometimes make all the difference   late implanters and all that!        I know what you mean about preparing yourself though.  It must be so hard not to test early but I'm really going to try ...

Thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mintu

I tested last night (11dpo) and it was neg, i tested this morning which is OTD ans I got a faint postive. I have my bloods done this morning at the clinic and I am preganant!!!! Came back at 101!

So yes, a day and a half makes all the difference, please do not give up.

Lou xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vicky* ~ i'm really sorry hun...take care 

*Rachel* ~ ever so sorry to see your news too hun 

*Ck* ~ many hugs to you too.....good luck for your follow up 

*Yellowrose* ~ oh gosh....too many BFNs at the moment  Be kind to yourself 

*Minttu* ~ you're still a couple of days early hun.....will you test again (((hugs)))

*Hollybags* ~ all the  in the world  

*Poopy* ~ same to you too....really hoping for you  

*Jilly* ~ everything crossed for tomorrow hun  

*Hi Emsy* ~ welcome back....what day will you test hun?  

*Hi Carol* ~ welcome to you too....hope ET went well today. Can I have your test day too and I'll add it to the list 

*Babylove* ~ welcome to the thread.....much luck to you  

*WWIH* ~ how did you get on? Yay, just seen your post....congratulations 

*Victoria* ~ great news....congratulations 

*Lousie* ~ many congratulations to you too...fab news 

Lots of luck to *Emily and Toothdr* for your tests tomorrow too....any news from *Sue and Skybreeze* today?    

Love and luck everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

minttuw said:


> Well its another BFN for us!! I just peed on the stick and not even a faint line!! Why why why why....??
> 
> Congrats Hollybags and Poopy for your BFP!! Take care of yourselves and your beanies!
> 
> ...


[stern voice] You're waay too early! My ET was 3 days before yours and I'm only at a HCG of 29 today, 10 days later, so if I tested with a weestick today, it'd show as a negative! Only 8% of women will register any HCG on day 8, so hang in there! I know it's tough,  but dwelling on negatives won't help you! Lots of love x x x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks so much Louise and Hollybags. It's very encouraging to hear that it's not all lost yet. I read your posts just before I took my injections so they didn't hurt as much as they would have otherwise if I was sure it hasn't worked for us. 

Thanks Lizzy, I will test again tomorrow (if I dare...) or just brave it on Sat.

Loads of      to all of you testing soon and   to you with BFP!  to all the rest of you. 

You really are a lovely bunch of people!!

Minttu
xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I hope everyone is well.. Congrats on the BFPS and big Hugs to those that didnt make this this round!

I would love to do personals but im getting morning sickness all hours of the day... i The poor people at asad aisle 6 got a load of it today!


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

minttu,  glad to see I'm not the only silly one here, I also tested when I shouldn't and of course it was negative which depressed me terribly!  but I'm relieved to see everyone saying its way to early and not a reading to take seriously yet!  I don't officially test till Monday, don't think I'll do another test till then now!!

glad I'm not alone!!


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Minttu

Good luck for Saturday! IS that your OTD??

Lou xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Lou and Poppybun! 

Sat is my OTD, which will be 10dpt (day 5 transfer). I feel really negative at the moment but you girls are giving me some hope.  

This waiting is such torture!!! I wish it was over and at least then I could get on with my life!! And start counting days until our next attempt!!  

Minttu
x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Minttuw

Lets hope its a nine month wait for the both of us!!  though if we can't wait 2 weeks..................

good luck for tomorrow


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like we are all going through the ringer at the moment

I had garlic curry last night and regretting it as my gas is now twice as lethal, poor dh.
I do have some af cramps this morning as well though my boobs are a bit sore. When i was having reg accu, they got sore every month and i knew my prog was high, this time my boobs haven't been so sore. Hoping I have late implanters too as i def do not feel pg today. Testing in 8 days, its been 8 days since transfer.

good luck to holly and poopy for your repeat tests


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

definite negatve for us. beta less than 1.


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey lizzie and all u other ladies..

its   for me again

emsy x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Emsy & Toothdr   so sorry this was not your time x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Emsy & Toothdr

I am so sorry    

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everone

Emsy & Toothdr so sorry it was not your time thinking of you and your DP/DHs
take care

best of luck to everyone else 

dee xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi girls,
my level is up from 65 to 115   which is good as its only been 24 hrs so just maybe i'm going to be ok?
white blood cell count has gone up and that means could have a infection but feel ok so just got to keep an eye if i get a fever just got to drink plenty of water.
sorry girls who got bfn's i know how you feel been there so many times it horrible   .
anyway got to recheck again on monday so just keeping everything crossed.
love poopy.xx


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

HI all
great news poopy on the HCG

Emsy and toothdr, sorry about your news

anyone heard from holly yet? she was having another blood test too.

I really feel My period is starting. i feel pants. but it is too early, not due till mid week next week. mmmm


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your BFP Louise, ver pleased for you   
Toothydr and Emsy, so sorry that it is not your time  ^hugme
Hello poopy, really good that your bloods have gone up, I will be thinking of you this weekend, hoping that you get another good result on Monday 

Hi welshgirl, my otd is the day before yours and I also feel like AF is arriving, I'm soo scared, i've had full cycle of icsi and cant even work out when I would be due.  Hopefully it is late implanters hey
love littlemouse
x


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Can I join you?  I test on 18th July following FET.

I recognise a few of you on here, but boy is this site big & it sometimes takes me a while to find the right board!

Hope the 2ww is treating you all well.  I'm determined not to test early, but DH really want me to.  Will try not to    !!


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

littlemouse- would love to believe my little ones are just laid back but no, think its almost over for us.  I tried to work out period is due about 14 days after ovulation, eggs were 3 days old on transfer, now 8 days post transfer therefore period should be due in 3-4 days. think thats right

Angelat- welcome to the page cycle buddy


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a   for me as well today.

This was our last go, so moving on with life.

Lots of    to all you girls on 2ww.

Lost for words,

Love Emilyx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry Em    I hope you manage to move on with things in the way you wish.

What is it will all these BFNs at the mo??   

Lully x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Emily, I am so sorry it didn't work for you! Life is not fair!  

Also very sorry about your negative results Emsy & Toothdr.  
Angelat, welcome and good luck on your OTD. 

I'm not going to do another pee stick, will leave it to the clinic to tell the result tomorrow (DH will have to take the phone call!!). I have a bad feeling it will be negative - I've had a headache since yesterday and that's usually a sign of the . And the weather couldn't depress me more!!

We really need some   s!!! Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon.  

Minttu
x


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies a quick update -

No further forward really... blood has gone up to 34 but because it had not doubled is the worry  
Got to be re tested again on Monday. the nurse said sometimes it reaches a peak before it goes back down but again miracles have happened just have to wait and see gonna be a long weekend me thinks.

Excellent news to those BFP  

and   to BFN

have a good weekend everyone

love and hugs
Jilly
xxxxx


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Big hugs to all the ladies with bfn's   thinking of you

Congrats to all with bfp's, I bet you're over the moon,  

Hi to all in the 2ww, it seems like I've been waiting for ages but still got another 7 days to go and it's driving me  

Good luck to all testing over the next few days....come on we need a few more BFP's   

Susie x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Very sad news from Emily, Emsy and Toothdr.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

holly, any news?
emily, sorry to hear your news
jilly, keeping my fingers crossed for your retest
susie, i'm due to test in 8 days. this is the hard part, half way through. keep those   at bay
 to all


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Hi, my HCG has gone from 29 to 45 in one day, so that's a doubling rate of 1.6, which is good. But the absolute numbers are still low - these figs are 10DPT and 11DPT, or 15 DPEC and 16DPEC. And by all accounts they should be way higher. So now I'm worried. I've got another HCG on Sunday, and I'm on gestone, cyclogest, clexane and steroids. 

Honest opinions please.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Wow personally i think your test dates are too early..

Your ET was on the 30th and 10 days later you tested?


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Yes, cos it's 14 days after EC. My clinic does everyone like that.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

well may i suggest waiting a few days... 

I mean my levels 12dp2dt 173
16dp2dt 1058


So your not too far behind my 14day


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

My mind may be addled but I dont understand, Junnie. I seem to be miles behind you!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry to all with a BFN today sending you some   wish I could make it better.

Poopy - congrats on your bloods going up sounds like its a def BFP then??

Jilly - Fingers crossed your levels improve for your test on Monday

Hi Angelat how are you doing? I have been posting on June/July cycle buddies with you

Welshgirl & Littlemouse - Keep the faith, your little ones need the positve vibes it can only help 

I have had a weird day today, went out and met friends which was great in the morning really took my mind off things, but I am just worried that I feel so normal. Other than mild achey pains in my abdomen I haven't really got any feelings that would lead me to believe its working. The only thing I keep thinking is my sense of smell is a bit odd and I have had a couple of dizzy spells, but to be honest I am not sure if I am just making those up to try and find some pregnancy signs. 

I have also bought 2 tests today and then regretted it as think I am tempting fate, I am not thinking of doing them at the moment I am only day 4/5 past ET (not sure if you count the ET day?) so I know it would be impossible to get any sign but couldn't resist picking them up in the supermarket. 

Oh well nothing I can do about it but keep on waiting, nearly one more day down, only 10 more days to go. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Have a lovely Saturday everybody

Positive vibes Olismum


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

it took me til 14 days from EC to get to 173...

relax.. your numbers are fine.. you will be FINE! i have faith


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Holly ~ it can depend on so many things hun so don't worry about comparing yourself with others. The most important thing is that those levels double in 48 hours.

Keeping everything crossed for Sunday hun.....hoping for good news for you  

Sorry, haven't caught up properly but I know there was a lot of sad news on here today so many hugs to all that need them and I'll do a proper catch up tomorrow 

Love and much luck, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

here is a tool for you to use holly its a calculator

http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/hcg/

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Junnie, I saw that and it's quite reassuring! 

It's just you were 175 and on the same day I was 29


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Holly, I hope it's just a slow implanter that will have a proper grow spurt soon!   What did your clinic say?

I'm testing tomorrow and really scared. Could someone blow my bubbles to nice 7-figures, please?  

Minttu
x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

minttuw said:


> Holly, I hope it's just a slow implanter that will have a proper grow spurt soon!  What did your clinic say?
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow and really scared. Could someone blow my bubbles to nice 7-figures, please?
> 
> ...


They're being very cautious and I think were suprised by the increase.


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

holly,
looking good on those numbers, keep pos babe    

olismum, if you threaten to test early will have to send   tooo early to feel anything hun.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hollybags said:


> minttuw said:
> 
> 
> > Holly, I hope it's just a slow implanter that will have a proper grow spurt soon!  What did your clinic say?
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean. Why were they "surprised by the increase"?

Thanks for the bubbles. I blew yours up to 77. Stay positive  

Need to go to bed now, early start tomorrow.
Night night!
x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Minttuw it was me that blew your bubbles!  797 was best I could do, hope it's ok!

Good luck for tomorrow hun   

Lully x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

minttuw said:


> Hollybags said:
> 
> 
> > minttuw said:
> ...


Thanks for the bubbles! 
I think they didn't expect it to go anywhere - they count a +ve at over 25 at 14DPEC and I was 29.


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Lully77 said:


> Minttuw it was me that blew your bubbles! 797 was best I could do, hope it's ok!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow hun
> 
> Lully x


Thanks Lully!!! Good luck for the 18th!! 

I'm now getting ready for the dreaded day!  

Minttu
x


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you on the wonderful 2ww, I'm usually over on the June/July cycle buddies, but had et yesterday, with 2 grade one embies on board!  My Gosh, I have so much paranoia!  I knew I would, but not this much.  It started straight after with not wanting pee, just in case they fell out, how do they not??!  Then the liquid that they put them in with started to seep out, how do the embies not come out with it??!  Then this might be tmi  , but the pessary's seem to be a nightmare for me, the first night I used them through the back door before et, the next morning the caseing was still intact, then this morning there was lots in the loo, if you know what I mean, sorry!

Emxxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning!

A quick post from me as need to shower and get over to the in laws!!!!

I tested today and it was a..........

      

We kind of knew it would be as it has been so long now and I haven't had a period and I have been feeling pretty sick!  I am about 5 and a half weeks pregnant now!!!  I don't want to get too excited until we get to 12 weeks, but it is pretty exciting!!!!!!

Well will be back later, to catch up properly!!!!

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Fifi that's great news - you seem to have been waiting for so long!

I've been having a bit of a crisis of confidence this week since my BFP on Tuesday - I made the mistake of doing another HPT and it didn't seem to be be any stronger than the last time. My clinic only do urine samples, not hcg testing. I'd convinced myself that something is wrong.

Anyway, I've just trekked from Peterborough to Nottingham this morning just to have a hcg test and I am waiting form some news. I know one test on it's own is not much good but maybe it will make me feel better. I'm such a misery aren't I? I don't know why I can't just relax and enjoy it.

So sorry to hear about all those negative results. Hope you are all doing ok.  

Victoria.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Archy,

I've been a bit worried since my BFP too, so I've decided to go and see my GP on Monday and get some bloods taken. If they do them on two consecutive days, you'll be able to see if they've doubled. That will be reassuring hopefully.
Hope you're feeling positive,
H x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

it's all over for us i'm afraid - my hcg was only 8.3. I'm glad that I know though, if I hadn't questioned it I would have got to the 6 week scan and not been aware.

DH taking it badly - I guess i really knew what was coming.

Victoria x


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone 

victoria so sorry hun, life can be so cruel  

to everyone else that sadly got a BFN   to all

congrats to all with BFP

hope everyone else is ok and best of luck to everyone testin over the weekend i will have everything crossed for you

take care girls

dee xx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Olismum & Emlapem - welcome to this thread!  Nice to see you here!!

Emlapem - I try to take the pessaries front door in the morning and back door at night.   I lie down for at least 20mins front door.  It doesn't matter with the back door.  I try to avoid the loo for at least an hour.  Back door was giving me piles a bit so have stopped for a few days, so lying down both ends of the day.  Don't worry - you can't wee the embies out or sneeze them out either!  They are tucked in much further up than that.  The 2ww is hard, so you have to relax a bit.  My clinic would say there is nothing you can or can't do to change the outcome once they're inside (although I would guess a big bender or a night on drugs is not whats' on their mind!!!) and I still think the advice Zita West gives is sound and I follow that.

Fi Fi - congratulations on your BFP!
Archy aka Victoria - so sorry hun.  You sure the levels can't go up??  Hope you are ok.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Final word from me. 

BFN it is! My HCG was 2! How pathetic!! They said they might call me back for another blood test to make sure it's gone back to zero! Feeling sad, disappointed and empty. Need time to recover... 

Congrats and sticky wibes to everyone wih BFP and commiserations to those with BFN.  

Those testing soon: Good luck!!!  

Minttu
x


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Angelat, thanks for the words of reasurance, it does send you a bit mental this process doesn't it  .  The intelligent part of me knows you can't wee them out, but when your'e so desperate for it to work........... I am taking Zita West's advise and trying to rest as much as possible.  How much progesterone are you taking then?  I'm taking 400mg only one a day.

Archy, really sorry hon - life is cruel, why is there such a thing as a chemical pregnancy!   

Fi - Fi - Congratulations      the sugarbabes are doing well now!

HRQ - Good luck for Monday   

Emxx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Archy Minttu - so sorry to hear your news, big   feel so sad for you both life is a Bi**ch isn't it.

Love Olismum


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry to everyone who's had a BFN - it's heartbreaking isn't it?  Feels like such a waste of 2 weeks!

I'm testing on Tuesday but may go for a sneaky HCG on Monday to see if anything's happening.

Had major cramping since Day 6 post ET but absolutely no change in (.)(.) - which were massive last time I had a BFP in May - so not holding out much hope - think it's more likely to be the mother of all AFs after my m/c.

Good luck to everyone else!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about the BFN's big   to you all, 

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's  

How is everyone in their 2ww? Good luck for those testing tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you   

I've reached that point today when I've lost my PMA, have convinced myself it's not worked and have had a good  . I'm hoping after a good night's sleep I'll be back to normal tomorrow and feel a bit  

Good luck everyone, sending you heaps of    

Susie x x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Mintu, Archy and Victoria and all the other ladies who have had cruel outcomes over the last few days, I'm so sorry, i know how heartbreaking it is

Big congratulations to all the BFP's, yipee    

Welcome Emlapem, Angelat has given you some good advice about the pessaries, I will be very glad when I can stop using them.

Hi Susiepoosie, stick with it love, sending you lots of   and hope you feel better after a good nights sleep

 to everyone comming up to testing 
littlemouse xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Mind if I join you, Had a blast transfer last Tuesday so officially Pupo for the first time in my life.

Starting to go at bit mad now, my clinic wants you to wait 16 days and it is going to be soooo hard, and DH will be watching me like a hawk to make sure I wait.

Good luck to the rest of you on the 2WW and hope I get to know a few of you during what feels like the longest waiting period of my life.

LOL

BGirl


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everybody, like Barnet Girl, I'm new to this thread and going through what seems like the longest wait!  I had (DE) ET last Saturday 30th June and am due to test on Weds 16th July. Am not really feeling any symptoms, some vague extremely mild AF feeling, but really nothing I can put my finger on.  Boobs sore but they told me that the drugs would do that anyway (gestone) so am not reading too much into it(or rather TRYING not to!  ).  Just got to keep on staying positive and waiting

lots of     to all
SWN


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

evening ladies ,
    just got in from work and come straight on to catch up whats been happening over the last few days and im sad to see so many bfn s sending   to you all and wishing you luck with your journeys. just half way through 2ww and i have no symtoms at all ive never reach test date before as af always arrived before so really hopin the wicked witch stays away. good luck to all testing over next few days   
                                        love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies, 

Hi BGirl - welcome to the mad house which is the 2WW were we are all (or at least I am) going slowly bonkers.

I am proud to say i survived my first party last night without alcahol! Drinking appletise is Soooooo boring, why can't they invent a really good non alcaholic wine - white or red i am not fussy. Maybe thats a gap in the market I can investigate whilst I am on my maternity leave (please let me be on maternity leave). 

I definitley got some funny looks from some of my friends, family know so helped with the BIG deceive and I think some were suspicious but luckily they are too nice to ask and know we will spill when we are ready which is good of them. 

Anyway hope all of you are having a nice weekend, the sun is out today so might actually try and get out and about, well it is supposed to be summer isn't it ?

Take care of yourself ladies

Poitive vibes to all
Love Olismum


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

well the time is almost upon me!  I test tomorrow.... how I'm going to find the self control not to pop to Boots and pick up a test today I don't know!  got the pee container ready by the loo for first thing in the morning! though most of the time I get up around 5 for a pee, and barely open my eyes trying to stay asleep!

I've noticed for the first time in weeks that my boobies no longer hurt!!! is this a bad sign, they've been sore pretty much throughout the treatment??

Minttu I'm so sorry to hear you news, I had a really good feeling about your treatment.  
Tiger, it was a real shock to hear your news to, stay strong and good luck for future treatments.
sending   to all the other bfn's there seem to many at the mo.
Good luck to all those testing soon....


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

poppy, so excited bout tomorrow. hope it all goes well. Wondering if i'll hold out till the end of the week. I know there are lots of us this week testing

Good luck to everyone

Today is going to ba a hard day as my nephew is 3 and i'm going to be surrounded by kids all day. i got upset last night after putting my neice to bed (she's 1 ) thinking there is so much mummy in me i can't believe i may never get to use it. Trying to stay pos but bad days more than good at the moment. I just need to know


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Bit of an update - I posted as I was stressing that although my result was positive, it was a HCG of 29 followed by 45. I went to clinic today, and it was 145 (17DPO)! So that's a rate of increase of 222%! I'm back on  track for normal values! My Cons has doubled my steroid dose so that's helping to allow my HCG to thrive a bit! What a relief!


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats fantastic hollybags - congratulations!!


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon all

well 5 days in to the 2ww and going round the bend   thank god I go back to work tomorrow (never ever thought I would hear myself say that).  I've manged to convince myself that if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP     I'm going to have twins, but thats okay I decided as there is a twin group in my area that meets in the church hall just down the road   Think I've spent too much time on the internet today  

Seem to have developed the fun habit of if anything remotely sad (and normally animal related) comes on TV I start blubbing, managed to hide it (mostly) from DH but it seems to be getting worse, anyone else the same or is it just me?

Hope everyone is doing well and we get lots of BFPs this week.  Sending lots of     and 

LOL 
BGirl


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollybags

That is fantastic news!!!!  

Lou xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Helen (toothdr)* ~ really sorry to see your news......many hugs 

*Emsy* ~ hugs to you too....really sorry this cycle wasn't the one 

*Emily* ~ so sad to see your post.....it really isn't fair at all. Sending many healing hugs 

*Victoria* ~ oh hun.....i'm ever so sorry. This is so cruel 

*Minttu* ~ be kind to yourself hun... 

*Jilly* ((((hugs)))) to you and all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow  

*Hi Angelat* ~ welcome to the thread...there's lots of testers on the 18th  Lots of luck  

*Hi Emlapem and Barnet Girl* ~ welcome to you both too.......can I have your test days please and I'll put them on the 2ww list   

*SWN* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread.....love and luck  

*Poppybun* ~        for tomorrow 

Great news on those levels *Poopy*......good luck for tomorrow  

*Fi* ~ i was just thinking about you when I saw your post.....congratulations hun 

*Hollybags* ~ congratulations to you too....fabulous 

Hi to everyone else...hope you are all doing ok this weekend 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kezmac (Apr 30, 2008)

hi girls
we're just coming to the end of our first 2ww, we test on Wednesday hopefully! i say hopefully cos yesterday i started spotting brown and today it went slightly pinker. i'm hoping its just implantation cos even though i've had 5 of my own kids ii't something i've never noticed before. 

anyway good luck to everyone testing soon!

Kerry
xx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Brilliant news Hollybags   

To everyone testing or getting blood results tomorrow, fingers crossed for you all.  

Hello to all the Friday 18th ladies, hope you are all feeling postive and well

lots of love littlemouse x x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello ladies and welcome to the new girls!

Well, only 6 more sleeps only we test.  Bored now!  Thank goodness I'm back to work tomorrow (did I really just say that?   )  Must be the hormones   

How are you others getting on.

I had to survive a 6 hour free bar at my work summer ball last night   what rubbish timing eh!  Mind you, if we get our positive then it will all be worth it   

Saw my Dad today and he's so ridiculously excited it worries me - bless him.

Our OTD is Friday but I have to work on Friday so we are going to wait until Saturday so whatever the result, we can be together.

Hope you're all doing ok.

Lully x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

goog luck at work tomorrow lully xxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks hun.  Glad to read you're feeling a bit better now


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

holly thats stunning news. i'm so pleased

Had a difficult afternoon surrounded by kids, babies and pregnant people but have survived. Daf has been great, i don't know what i would do without him but it breaks my heart when i see how good he is with the other children and we might not be able to have any. He has a 17 year old daughter. We don't see her though.

Still few cramps but no show yet from wicked witch.  Should be due tuesday , test still saturday.


----------



## jillyj (Jan 3, 2008)

Hollybags - Excellent news xxxxx  

Jilly
xxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

i am sooooooooo tired but unable to sleep so came here for a catch up.just cant seem to relax at the moment even though am trying hard to remain chilled but to be honest am finding this particular 2ww more stressful than others purely because more people know about our 2ww this time. on other cycles only my parents have known and that was hard enough but due to a hen night booked ages ago that turned out to be on the same day as et i obviously had to cancel and being such a rubbish liar i had to fess-up to 3 close close friends and my sister in law .and all week i have had text messages asking how am i feeling .......... i love them but they are doing my head in. dont know how you other girls deal with such things but on other occasion's  we like to cope with the disappointment ourselves and when we are ready tell others about our failed attempt .anyway    hoping this time we ll have good news to share with them  and not bad ... but must be truthfull am not feelin too positive so am going to try again to go to sleep and tomorrow my spirits may have lifted hope your all doing OK  love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope i ve not bored you too much as i have bored myself think i may get to sleep afterall  xx    goodnight  xx


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

May I join you all?  I had ET yesterday (13th July) - had two grade B 9 cell embies put back on board - I'm really chuffed with this, as this is by far the best response we've had to date (only grade D embies before).  Now I start the torture that is the 2WW!  I test on the 26th.......

I've read some recent posts - good luck to all testing over the next few days, and many   's to the BFNs......

Pendleberyl - hope you manged to get some sleep last night in the end - I was wide awake for much of it too - a mixture of excitement and dread at this whole process.

Although I've been through this twice before, can I check what I should be doing for the next two weeks??  I know I need to rest loads, drink huge amounts of water, take my folic acid etc.  But I also remember before drinking pineapple juice (something about helping the embies to embed??), and eating brazil nuts - do  remember correctly??  Is there anything else that you ladies know about to make the most of these two weeks??  Let me know.....

Positive thoughts to all......

L-J


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I thought pineapple caused the uterus to contract and should be avoided on the 2ww? 

Best of luck with it all - I found reading novels cover to cover really helped to distract me, and a new found enthusiasm for gardening!


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all OK this morning?

Lizzy B - My test date is the 23rd, if I can hold out that long!  

L - J - Pineapple juice is fine, and does help your womb. - it's the pineapple chucks you should avoid as they cause uterine contractions.

Em xx


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Pendleberyl, hopy you managed to get some sleep eventually last night hon, this 2ww is enough to send anyone round the bend!!  

Welcome L-J, hope you got some sleep too!!

Great news Hollybags   

Hi to all the ladies testing soon, hope you're all getting through this ok. I lost my PMA on sat but luckily I've found it again and only a few days to go now til OTD  here's hoping there's 

Susie x x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Got horrible low level cramps today which I'm hoping is good news.

Lizzy - my OTD is 24th July

Better get back to work

BGirl


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

welcome to the all you gals at the beginning of your 2 week wait, hope it goes quickly for you!

I went and got my official test results today and we got a       and we are overjoyed!  Couldn't stop crying!

I had some 5 min episodes of period niggles over the 2 weeks so this must be a good thing for those that are worried!!

This site has been brilliant with information and definitley something to keep me occupied during the 2ww.
Good luck to all those who test this month, I hope to see more BFP's on the list

x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Poppybun

     

Congratulations!!!!!

Lou xxx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations Poppybun on your BFP, really pleased for you      ^
love
littlemouse x x x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Great news Poppybun!!!!
H x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Big Congrats Poppybun!!  Glad to hear that AF type pains coming and going can mean a BFP!   

Lully x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

congrats poppybun x


----------



## kezmac (Apr 30, 2008)

YAY! well done poppybun    
hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

kerry
x


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

well done poppy
you know i had a good feeling about your result, it's great news

pendleberyl, keep your spirits up mate. i know what you mean about telling people, we have kept it very quiet this time, people know we are med taking but not that i'm pupo. i think it is easier to cope with alone. my family did my nut last time, i know they mean well but its much easier with just dh and i in the know

still getting lots of cramps and my boobs are more sore today. 5 more sleeps till test day


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Poppybun and everyone else who has had a   

Sorry to read about the BFN's   

Well today is a week since ET, 10 more days to go to OTD. Starting to drag now!
Did not get up till 11am this morning, have been working in home office since I got up and
feel like I have been here about 12 hours already! Had enough for today.

No major symptoms yet, just cramps on and off so good to see people are still getting
BFP's after cramps.

  and sticky vibes to everyone still on 2WW.
Michelle


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Well done PoppyBun - Congrats on your BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

So pleased for you 

Love Olismum


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for all your kind words I hope you all get your BFP's soon.


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi guys,
managed to get a few hours  sleep last night and managed to sort myself out today   and I'm now feeling a bit more positive .                                
                  an official congratulations to you poppybun  wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy x x x 
L-J welcome to the thread  and you hit the nail right on the head i feel exactly the same at the moment excited one minute thinkin maybe its our turn for a miracle   .......then dreading the outcome and  thinkin will we find the strength to carry on with this living nightmare. working has helped for me this time keeping me occupied so not to think about it every second  so only 4 more sleeps to go. welshgirl77 thanks for your support and just keep thinkin friends are only desperate for this to work cause they ve seen us fight so much for this over the last 8 years like you said they only mean well.your symptoms sound promising  as most bfp over the last few days have had cramps so    its  one for you toox
      good luck to everyone      to us all    love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations Poppybun on you BFP!    

I am new to the site, 2 days to be exact, and I was given the  as a link.  It is so encouraging to hear everyones experiences and good news.    

I am also sending out   and   to everyone with bfn's, my heart goes out to you all!!   

I am in the middle of my 2ww, 1 week and 2 days to be exact, not that I'm counting and it is driving me  .  I have been really worried the past couple of days, because I have been getting mild period type pains and running to the toilet every 5 minutes for reassurance.  Is this normal?  I have tried to cling onto what Michelle said that it is nice to hear that people are still getting BFP's after these type of symptoms so I will keep my fingers crossed and carry on with the  for everyone going through tx!!  

I would like to say that I have found everyone on FF fantastic and so supportive!  I think I would of gone completely   if I had not of registered and been able to share my fears and questions with everyone.  It was not easy for me to register on the site as I like to deal with things on my own, as I am sure so many people do, but I am so glad that I did, thank you! 

We only told my boss, so that we could arrange for time off for treatments, we are currently on our 4th, we have not told any of our friends or family on any of the cycles as I could not deal with the questions.  It is wonderful to be able to talk to people in the same situation and I can definitely say this site has saved my sanity, well ish!!!

Good luck everyone and   to you all!

ps sorry if I have rambled on, it shows the type of week I am having!   

Love
NickyJS
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerry* ~ welcome to the thread.....hope it was implantation bleeding hun. Good luck to you and you IPs for Weds  

*L-J* ~ welcome to you too  Have you read the 2WW FAQ hun.....there's some info on there you might find useful. Good luck  

*Nicky* ~ hi there and welcome to FF  Can i have your test day and I'll add it to the list  You sound just like me when I found FF.......i didn't really talk to many people about IF either and it was fab to find somewhere where I could. don't worry about those cramps hun...they are really common and not bad news at all. Theres a good link about AF Pains: *BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Thanks Em and BGirl* ~ you'll find the list on page one of this thread if you haven't found it already 

*Lisa* (((hugs))) glad you've got some PMA back today hun  

*Hi Littlemouse, Nicki, Welshgirl, Susie, Louise, Michelle and Olismum* ~ hope you are all ok....sending lots of 

*Hey Lully* ~ hope work was ok today....must be bored if you are looking forward to it 

*Poppybun* ~ congratulations....have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi LizzyB  

Thanks very much for the link, I have had a look and it has reassured me, for now.  I may have to read on a daily basis juts to calm myself down  .

My test date is Saturday 19th, it seems like miles away, only 5 more sleeps  !!

Sorry it takes me a while I have to keep referring to my Glossary (printed off today in work  )  It scares me sometimes IF, as I do not want it to define who I am!  I think this is why I have kept it quiet.  A very good friend of mine went through treatment 6 years ago and sadly never received good news!  Due to medical reasons she decided not to continue.  People are always worried on how to tell her if they are PG and I don't want this!

Sorry rambling again!  DH is out so it is good to get it off my chest, he cannot fully understand my anxiety!

Thanks again and          to everyone!

Love
NickyJS


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

NICKY


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome Nicky,
its really wonderful to be part of this thread and everyone so supportive. it really is up to you how much you want to share but always remember we all know what its like to go through this journey and sometimes its nice to off load to people you will never meet but people who are here to share or just listen to each other. i too have a DH  who has 2 grown up children and now 3 beautiful grandchildren  so we have somethin else in common aswel as our desire to have a baby. take care hun  and keep strong  love lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

also Nicky i agree about you saying that you dont want this to define who you are. i am lucky that  my friends treat me just the same as before . between my friends  i have 13 children i am auntie or godmother too, i adore each and every one im there at each birthday party and sports day and school play as much as i can and i do this cause i love being with children and each of my friends are fantastic parents . i obviously wish i had children of my own but i wont allow it to change who i am sometimes i feel sad when i leave their chaotic houses and go home to our quiet house . but we are healthy and happy with a good life and have  fantastic family and friends and i feel increadably lucky. my desire to be a mum will be with me always but i refuse to let it change who i am.xxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Thank you so much for your message, I am in a weepy mood tonight, so it did me some good to share with friends with the same thoughts and feelings as me! 

Like you I am Auntie to 5 wonderful nephews, 1 adorable niece, and 4 children of friends that I am now godmother to. As well as dh 2 grown up children, 1 grandson and 1 on the way.  Out of all these treasures only 3 of my nephews and my niece are over 3yrs, everyone else has been born within the last year or due in the next 3 weeks.

My treatment started as they were pg, so I did not want to talk about my IF, I did not want them to feel that they could not be happy about their pg around me  !  I know that they would have all supported me and I love all the children as if they are my own, like you I love the chaos that they create and our home seems quiet afterwards.  But like you I have a lovely DH who is not only my dh but my best friend!  I won't let it change me as I have seen what it can do, and that is not want I want! Like you my desire will never go away, but with the help of family and friends (without them knowing it) my dh and people on this site, like yourself who I can relate and talk to I will get me through 

Is your test on Thursday?  I have seen that you have put 4 more sleeps I will   and send you lots of     that you get the bfp that you deserve!    

Lots of     to all on ff.

Love
Nicky
xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone  

I am having a really bad start to my day!!  I woke at 6am for the toilet, after having the best nights sleep in over a week.  As normal I went with closed eyes not really wishing to wake.  That soon changed when I saw spotting!    I am not sure yet if it is AF and hoping and   that it isn't it is just implantation.  But with my pains I do not feel hopefully.  I don't know how I am going to cope today!   

I would love to curl up in bed and forget the day ever started, but I am teaching this morning and then off to UNI this afternoon.  DH is away so I can't even get a hug    and not due back til tomorrow evening!  Help!  

Love
Nicky
xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Nicky

poor thing having to go through this without your DH, mine is away a lot as well at the moment, although told him he has to be here for the last few days as I'm sure I will go particularly mad then (still got 9 sleeps to go).

Hopefully the spotting is implantation bleeding     are you taking any support medication ie cyclogest at the moment?  Don't worry about the cramps, I have really bad ones at the mo as well and was told this can be quite normal.

Sending you lots of     and just remember you are not alone.

LOL BGirl


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Bgirl,

Thanks very much for the   much needed!  I'm afraid I have had a bit of a melt down in work, and had to cancel class last minute,.  I think they think I am having a breakdown  , not far wrong!  Sadly I lost a very close friend last week and they have put it down to bereavement, that is making me feel even more guilty!    

I am still spotting but only very slightly I am   and trying to get hold of the LW clinic for some advice.  I have spoken to dh and he is going to be setting off for home soon so should be back about 3ish!  

Lots of    to everyone!

Love
Nicky
xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Bgirl,

Sorry, yes I am on Cyclogest 400mg morning and night.  
It's nice to know other people have cramps and still get BFP's.

Going crazy trying to get hold of clini  
Love
Nicky
xx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Nicky JS, I had rotten cramps throughout, which I think was the cyclogest, as well as implantation. On the at 8Dp5dt, my temps dropped massively, and I had such bad cramping I thought it was all over. Then on 10Dp5dt I got a low HCG of 29, but it was still a BFP, so continued worrying myself sick! I started bleeding brown blood and clots that night and was convinced it was all over! But here I am at 15dp5dt with a HCG of 440 and all is looking well!

Hang in there, it's not over by a looooong chalk!!


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi L-J,

I'm sorry you're having such a rotten time of it at the moment.  I'm sure the spotting is fine, try not to worry to much hon!  I also am on 400mg of Cyclogest, but just once a day - is this right?  I am also having terrible cramps, but they don't feel like the normal af pains, but then I don't really get them     I've also noticed today that I have quite alot of brown stuff, well dh says it's brown I think it's more greeny brown   I know  .

I've noticed a couple of other things too, but actually think they're all in my mind now!  I have been pregnant before, dd is 15 now, and right at the beginnng I terrible cravings for salty food, I used to suck all the salt off crisps and eat oxo cubes.  Well the strangest thing happened yesterday, I just had to have something salty and ended up eating 4 slices of ham, some crisps and some bacon - the same thing happened today, but I'm only 5 days post et, and my little embies are 7 days old  

Hollybags, I'm a bit thick and don't understand your figures, can you explain??

Em xx


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi ladies

congratulations Poppybun on your BFP
hi nicky so sorry youve been having a bad time have you got hold of your clinic yet? do try not to worry
hope everyone else is ok
as for me only 3 sleeps to go till otd i had no pains yesterday or today just a few aches here and there im getting more nervous the closer i get to friday!
best of luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days
take care girls

dee xxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Emlapem said:


> Hollybags, I'm a bit thick and don't understand your figures, can you explain??
> 
> Em xx


My clinic tells you not to do home pregnancy tests and starts doing blood HCG tests from 10 Dp5dt, which are quantative and will effectively tell you how pregnant you are. A positive is over 25, and I scraped in at 29, and then the numbers are supposed to double every 48 hours, so I'm actually a bit ahead! 
They test so early so that if they see any problems ( like my crap HCG) they can alter meds to do something about it. They quadrupled my steroid doses and my HCG suddenly soared! Hooray!


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have calmed down a bit now, not much though!    I am still   and dh is telling people I am out at the moment so don't need to speak to anyone.  He came straight home and gave me  .  More   from both of us, but trying to stay positive.  

I did finally get hold of the clinic.  Why is it when you need to get through they never answer?  Over an hour and a half I tried on several numbers  .  I spoke to one of the sisters and explained my symptoms, she reinforced everything that everyone has told me on here  .  That it is not over yet and it may not go any further   !  She has told me to rest and wait until Saturday for my test, my god don't think this is doing my   any good!!

Em I am not sure about how often you are supposed to take you Cyclogest it might be different for each person/treatment.  They told me to take it 12 hours apart exactly, so 7.00am and 7.00pm so no sleeps in over the weekend  .

Em my spotting started with red blood this morning, then has gone to brown,   dh squeamish   so don't think I will ask his oppinion .

My boss has rung, thank goodness she knows otherwise might of got a telling off for today - but I have told her that I will not be in tomorrow as putting my feet up and relaxing.  It is going to be a    day tomorrow  

Rambling again! Sorry!

lol 
NickyJS
xx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi nicky , just got in and was sad to see your having a bad day but just now you seem abit better  x try to relax and enjoy your day chilling tomorrow its just such a hard time but dont give up hope just reading the last few bfp s prove spotting is fine . glad your dh is with you and now you can spend the evening takin care of one another . thinking of you and  for your dream to come true x    dee    our day is getting closer and  i am nervous too i have had the odd cramps but nothing else . just wondered are you tempted to test early i know i wont  but it is hard to resist x
                            love and   to all  lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nicky & Em

I was on cyclogest 400mg too, only once a day which was at night. I had my last one on Sunday!

I have heard off girls who have only had 2 of these on their 2ww and some who continue to take it up to 12 weeks. All clinics and people are different.

I hope that this helps.

Lou xxx


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi lisa 
yes im very tempted to test early was gonna test on thursday but after speaking to DP today im now gonna wait till friday but then ill proberly change my mind again tomorrow, no im really gonna try and wait we have only got 3 more sleeps to go, not long for us now
take care hun

dee xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oi you two     

Lully x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Louise23 said:


> Nicky & Em
> 
> I was on cyclogest 400mg too, only once a day which was at night. I had my last one on Sunday!
> 
> ...


Gosh, I'm on one cyclogest at night and 1000mg of gestone injected in the bum each and every day for the first trimester! Owowwww!


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi lully

are you keeping a eye on us  , just realized your waiting an extra day to test good luck hun

dee xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Welshgirl* ~ did you lose the rest of your post hun  

*Lisa* ~ what a lovely post....I really hope it's your turn because you're obviously fab with little ones 

*Nicky* ~ i know it's not the same as the real thing but sending you a big cyberhug  I'm very sorry about your friend too.....aw hun, you are really going through it 

*Em* ~ hope it's a good sign  

*Hi Holly, Dee, Louise and BGirl* 

*Lully* 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for explaining Hollybags!  Wow, your clinic are really attentive mine takes a bit of a hands off approach and kind of let's you get on with it.  Like Nicky's clinic, it's a bit difficult to get through to the so called patient helpline and when you do, they kind of wave you off like a neurotic woman    I wish my clinic tested that early it would put your mind at rest, and like you say give them an opportunity to adjust the meds!


Lou - You're right everyone is different and suppose it depends on your history and personal circumstances, but as you know you see what everyone else is doing and compare yourself to them 

Lizzy = Thanks for the good energy, I was feeling v down yesterday, but am feeling quite positive today, I wonder what tomorrow will bring !

I've done something really naughtly today and bought five hpt's on the internet    It's really hard to wait, especially when others testing five days early it put's idea's in your head   

Kerry - Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you have the wonderful news that your IF want   

Em xxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, I think I did say hello before but with this 2 WW I've one a little bit   me thinks  .  I had ET last Thursday and due to test on 25th....seems like a lifetime away!!  Been trying to rest as much as possible and been getting cramps in both ovaries, which is not something I normally suffer with but maybe that's just with EC and everything else.  It is so hard to take your mind off the 2WW isn't it, I've stocked up on lots of crime novels (my fav), goss mags and DVDs but every time I go to the loo I'm dreading any signs of my AF arriving.  
I look forward to getting to know you all better over these 2 weeks, anyone testing the same day as me?
Big     for those with BFPs and huge huge   for those BFNs
Carol
xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

dee x said:


> hi lully
> 
> are you keeping a eye on us , just realized your waiting an extra day to test good luck hun
> 
> dee xx


Yes your card is marked  to make sure you don't test early  

Lully x


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome to the madness Carol - I too am on mad knicker watch too   I had my et last Friday and have my OTD on the 23rd!


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

lully, can see your watching us and promise to be a good girl        .think your waiting till sat to test because of work on fri if i remember correct. will be thinking of you and hoping we all get good news x                                                                              
              welcome carol, get your head stuck into those crime novels and the time will hopefully fly goodluck hun xxx  
          em glad you staying positive keep it up x
        love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                                        ps lizzy , thankyou for your support and kind words xx


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome Carol, the 2ww will fly by with all the nice things you've got in to keep you occupied (and all the nice ladies on here of course!!)


Dee and Pendleberyl, have you decided yet if you're gonna test early  
I'm going to be naughty and test tomorrow instead of friday as working then and don't want to be crying at work if it's game over!! Hope you're both feeling well and babydust in bucket loads for us and anyone else that's testing over the next few days!!

Hope evryone else is well, 

Susie x x


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi all , only reason was going to test early was because we at a family funeral on fri . i could test on thurs but im at work all day till late and think would prefer us to be together for what ever the outcome. am in abit of a muddle what to do as would prefer to wait till fri my actual test day but its going to be a horrendous day anyway because of the funeral.                                                    
                          think we have 2 ladies testing today hope you call in later with some good news wishing you lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxx  and   to everyone fri  lets hope its bfp for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx goodluck weekend testers too     take care        love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All, 

Nicky - Welcome to the horror of the two week wait, don't worry you are in the right place if you are concerned about anything someone is usually around to help this site is the best!

Emp- Cravings already gotta be a good sign. 

Everyone else who is thinking about testing early - I am in the same dilemma I just can't decide if I want to or not. Last time we went through this I did because my OTD was on a work day and I knew I wouldn't be able to cope with getting a bad result and then going into work so I tested 3 days early over the weekend to be able to get my head round it. However last time we were lucky and got a BFP so all was ok. This time around I want to do the same but I am so scared, even more so than last time and that if it is a BFN I will have robbed myself of the last few days of feeling I am pregnant. Does that make any sense? 

The thing is I am in the same position as my OTD is 21st of July - a monday and work day again. 

I am also going to London this weekend with my mum and sister as a treat for my mums birthday - we are going to see the SOund of Music. So I am worried if it is a BFN then I will put a downer on the whole weekend, yet if it is a BFP then we can talk about it all weekend. 

Any advice ?

Anyway I will quit my waffling now and get on with some work.

Love to all & positive vibes
Olismum


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

ok guys, need an opinion

Today i had a funny turn, i felt really light headed all morning. yesterday i got up at 5 am to pee, very unlike me. my af cramps have subsided. I'm due to test on saturday. should i test early?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Ummm well i cant really speak but why test early? firstly from now till sat your results can change.. mine did. 

Consider it good signs that your feeling like that. When i got my BFP i started peeing 2-4 times at night!


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've had a very relaxing day today, just watching Frasier and reading my book.  DH has been fussing over me which has been lovely.  However, it has made my mind go into overdrive  , so I am thinking of going back into work, atleast it will keep me occupied, and hopefully I can hold it together  !  If there is a msg in the middle of the day, you will know that I have started to slip  

I do not hold out much hope for this tx, as I am bleeding more now, though it is not the same as my normal period.  I keep saying to myself   thoughts and that it is ok.  I have been onto the clinic again and they have told me again to test on Saturday, soooooooo frustrating!  I am going to start looking for holidays, I need to dream of a couple of weeks in the sun to revive myself!

Welshgirl, Good luck with what ever you decide I hope you get the BFP result you deserve!!  I'm sending you     

Lisa I am sorry to hear that you have a family funeral on Friday, it is a very difficult time for you at the moment!  So many emotions!    Are you going to test early?  I'm sending you lots of    and    for whatever you decide for a BFP!!

Welcome Carol to the site, everyone is great!  Enjoy your books, dvd's and mags, with them and posting on this site it will hopefully go towards keeping your sanity    during your .

Olismum, I think most people think of testing early, especially if they fall on a work day.  You have to do what is best for you.  I can't really give any advice on this subject as it is something that has been going through my mind all week.  Lots of    in what ever you decide.

Susie, Good luck with your test, also sending you lots of   

Good luck to everyone else who is testing over the next couple of days.  Sending everyone lots of   ,    and babydust   

lol
Nicky


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Welshgirl - Mmmmm tricky one .... I tested last Wednesday but OTD wasnt til Friday ..... and I got a   early!!

If you are able to be open minded and think that a negative can still turn into a positive then go for it ... 

Keep us posted ...


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello ladies!!

I've been keeping an eye on you all for a couple of weeks now and am now officially able to join you! Had 2 lovely embies transferred today, so the dreaded 2ww begins for me now. Going to try to take it really easy for a couple of days or so then ease gently into things. Staying off work til after we get the result, so plenty of time to rest up.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck. Fingers crossed for lots & lots of BFPs.

Marie


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope all is well today.  I don't think it will be possible for me to wait for my test day to be honest, sure by next Wednesday (2 days before) I will be dying to do a home one.  
Had a nice day, been to see Mamma Mia the  movie, was fab, really would recommend it to everyone.  
Been getting quite bad AF cramps, is this normal?  Did have pains in my ovaries before but now they are more like the cramps I get when I have my periods.  Also today wearing a top I've worn lots before and my boobs hardly fit in it!  They have definitely grown, again that might just be the pessary that I'm taking each night....lovely! 
Hope everyone else is well, thank you very much for the warm welcomes.  Plan to have an early night and hope I feel better tomorrow.  This 2WW is just torture and it gets harder as each day passes.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone 
things are not looking good woke up this morning with spotting so i cracked and did a test it was negative, been spotting all day phone clinic and nurse said to take it easy and not to worry as girls do spot and still get a positive she said to test on friday as arranged but not before as its too early, i didnt tell her i had tested today, i just know its gonna be the same friday, i should of listern to yous and not tested but its too late now and with the spotting as well i dont know what to think

best of luck to everyone else

dee xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Best of luck Dee - hope things turn around for you. Try not to give up yet - there really is still time for things to change.

Marie


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Dee   I really hope it isn't AF and you get your BFP on Friday.  It ain't over yet   

Hi Marie and welcome to the madhouse!  We're all going   on our 2ww!

NickyJS - I'm so glad I'm at work this week.  I think I would drive myself mad at home alone!

Babylove, Nicki & Littlemouse - how are you ladies?   

Hello to everyone else!

Lully x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Dee I really hope everything is okay for you,     for you that on Friday things turn around for you.  Keep your chin up petal.
Hi Marie, enjoy your time of rest.  I tried to rest as much as possible 3 days after ET, although my husband will tell you that I wasn't very good at it!  It sounds idealic but I just get bored.  But just make the most of it.  Wishing you lots of    .

Carol
xx


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Dee   that's not AF, do you normally get spotting though??  It might be late implantation.  I don't get spotting with my af just full flow straight away.  Hope you get your BFP on Friday, there's still time 

Carol - I wasn't v good at the three day resting either, It's definitely better to keep your mind occupied  

Em xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!!!

Sorry guys no personals today because im off to bed as totally shattered after work x 

Big hugs to everybody and ill catch up soon

Nicki xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi gang,
Dee please keep positive dont give up just yet. take it easy . thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
welcome Marie lets hope those beautiful embies are making themselves at home . good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Susie goodluck tomorrow early bird hope its good news let us know how you get on xxxx
                  ive just dropped DH off at pub dont think i could stand another night of him starring at me. hes just told me about the signs hes seen this week while watching me.
                                number 1 ... i shouted at him on mon ie im moody and irritable actually he just got on my nerves!!!!!
                                number2... i bought some fresh figs!!!!!!      i like them but dont buy them often whats odd about that !
                                number3... am tired ........ just  started new job and i haven't quite adjusted yet.
                                number4.... my boobs have grown!    no they haven't just wishful thinkin perv!
anyway all joking aside do feel like AF on her way like i said before have never got to test date before but as we have had fet am on drugs and dont know if they keep AF at bay. cant tell DH i feel AF about to arrive as he is always so ridiculously positive.aw bless.
            love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezmac (Apr 30, 2008)

hi girls 
sadly a BFN for us, the evil witch arrived this morning to  
so roll on 2 weeks and we'll be back to the beginning again
take care all and lots of babydust to you all

Kerry
xxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Lisa,  I am    for you that it is a BFP, stay positive!!  .  My dh is the same about being positive, which we do try and that is why this site can save our  .  I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Dee, Don't give up hope, I hope the test is different on Friday for you and you get a BFP.   and sending you     

Kerry, so sorry to hear about you bfn, I am sending you a big    , thinking of you!!

Sending out   and   to you all.

lol
Nicky
xx


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Kerry so sorry   take care 

Love Olismum x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Kerry I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big big  .
Carol
xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry Kerry   

Lully x


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Dee - so sorry to hear how you're feeling - the next 24 hours might the worst yet for you - when I tested early last time, and got a BFN, it was torture getting through until OTD!  But, as the other girls have said, it still might change to positive - there is a reason why they give us an OTD, even though we all ignore it!

Kerry - sorry too about your BFN, and my thoughts also go out to the couple that you're been doing the surrogacy for - I can't imagine how they may be feeling, too.

Not much news from me - I recovered from the pain of the EC really quickly this time (much better than the previous two times), and ever since ET I've had just a very mild ache - nothing like cramps or anything.  Not sure if this is good or bad news!  No spotting this time, either - although I'm WANTING to see something that might be an implantation bleed!  Why is it that whatever happens through these whole two weeks just raises more concerns and paranoia?! 

I have had a (relatively) busy couple of days this week, but today I am at home all day, and my plan is to try and do as little as possible.  Weather is gloomy, so I'm guessing it might be lying on the sofa watching films - bliss!

Hope that all is well with you all, and best wishes and positive thoughts for those of you testing today & tomorrow!!

L-J


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Bored now!!  Hey ho, only 2 more sleeps until we test.  Maybe we'll crack and test tomorrow (our official test day).  But IF it's a BFN I don't want to have to come to work after - I would just want to be with DH.  Must leave it til Saturday!!

     

How you other ladies due to test, holding out?

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

LJ - Sounds like a good plan to me - I'll be spending my day in pretty much the same way! Don't overdo it for the next few days.

Lully - Not long to go now!! Hope you get your BFP whenever you decide to test.

Marie


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Forgot to say - Lizzy can you add me to the list please? We has ICSI and test 31st July (day before my birthday!)

Thanks, Marie


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone 

kerry so sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you and your DH take care hun

thank you for your kind messages, well af has not shown up yet and i have stopped spotting and then got a brown discharge but that stoppimg now (sorry if too much info) so now even more confused ill just have to wait till tomorrow i surpose

good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow

dee xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well Dee, that seems like good news - got everything crossed for you, well for all of us!!   

 

Lully x


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

got lots more cramps today and feel like af is coming. not holding any hope now, i know this feeling too well. Another failure.


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welshgirl

I have had AF pains for 3 weeks! Still have the dull ache I usually get before she turns up.

Keep  

I have everything crossed.

Lou xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have AF type cramps and some other twinges etc and backache.  Could be AF coming but keeping up some   as lots of ladies have this and then find out they are actually pg - just like Lou!

Don't lose hope Welshgirl   It ain't over til it's over!

Lully x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Kerry, so sorry it has not worked for you, good luck next time x  

Hi all, sorry I've not posted on this board for while, I can honestly say that this has been by far my worst 2WW.  Had a bit of pink spotting on Monday and have been waiting for AF to arrive all week, she's still not here but I can sense her so just want to be put out of my misery.  I want to test now, but DH wont let me, thinks if its bfn now then it could still change and then I would be upset today for no reason, bless him, I've told him its not going to change from now till tomorrow morning.

Have any of the other Friday 18th girls tested early?  I know you haven't Lully you've got will power of steel.  Hang in there Welshgirl loads of people report period type pains and then get BFP

love Littlemouse x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hi guys

the positive calm nicki had disappeared im afraid sorry if TMI but when i went to loo and wiped had some brown discharge really starting to worry now, hard to really tell colour or how much cos of pessaries but im starting to panick again xx

Can anybody help or reassure me xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Nicki - I've replied on the Bugs thread hun.

Littlemouse - Surely the face that the spotting stopped on Monday and you haven't had anything since is a good sign?  This is my first time so I'm no expert    I really hope you get the right result tomorrow   

I really want to hold out til Saturday but also feel like I want the support of testing on the same day as you ladies    I just don't know how I would get through a day at work tomorrow if it's a BFN   

Are you ladies in work tomorrow?

Come on ladies         

Lully x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

good luck tomorroe littlemouse


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

I was ET on 4 July - but have been feeling like AF was coming all week = and really couldn't face more days of drugs a BFN withthe home test on Saturday and then another 2 days of drugs for a confirmatory BFN on Monday - so went to the clinic for a blood test today and its a  .  Apparently the range for a positive is 9 - 750 _ and we are 295 - so not great but definitely positive .  Need to keep   ing - and doing all the right things.  I am now wondering though whether to move back to the ARGC to look after us for the next 8 - 10 weeks.  They do weekly blood tests  and scans, whereas our clinic are only going to do a 3 week scan.  Don't want to be a worry wort but after 5 failed attempts - really want this one to stay with us! 

Good luck to everyone else - I was convinced this would be a BFN- just went for confirmation so I could stop with all the drugs and injections!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

joles wow that is fantastic brilliant news for you and hope for the rest of us


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Joles that's great - got everything crossed for you


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats Joles,      

Welshgirl - I've had terrilble af pains since et too - they are quite apparent today and I'm really, really scared that af will turn up tomorrow, the  on the 18th without fail.  I am so worried, I did something naughty, I know it won't help if it's not to be but I've doubled up on my cyclogest, I can't contemplate the thought of not even getting to test day  

Hope everyone else isn't cracking up like me!!

Emxxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

joles said:


> I was ET on 4 July - but have been feeling like AF was coming all week = and really couldn't face more days of drugs a BFN withthe home test on Saturday and then another 2 days of drugs for a confirmatory BFN on Monday - so went to the clinic for a blood test today and its a . Apparently the range for a positive is 9 - 750 _ and we are 295 - so not great but definitely positive . Need to keep  ing - and doing all the right things. I am now wondering though whether to move back to the ARGC to look after us for the next 8 - 10 weeks. They do weekly blood tests and scans, whereas our clinic are only going to do a 3 week scan. Don't want to be a worry wort but after 5 failed attempts - really want this one to stay with us!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else - I was convinced this would be a BFN- just went for confirmation so I could stop with all the drugs and injections!


I'm at ARGC, and when I got my BFP on 10DPT, it was 29! They said anything over 25 was a positive but warned me to be cautious. Anyway, here I am exactly a week later and it's 1289!! They monitor bloods every other day, and we have to have gestone injections in the bum every night as well as cyclogest! A result of 295 is a defo positive from everything I've read! Best of luck!


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Joles - Congratulations!!

To all the ladies testing tomorrow -    and   . Hope we have lots of BFPs to celebrate.

Will be back in the morning to see how you all get on. Best of luck to you all.

Marie


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck to all those ladies testing tomorrow, I know there are a few of you!  I shall be checking for all those BFP's over the next couple of days! 

From your posts, I know you are all worried but I see some positive stuff going on.  I was desperatley worried as I didn't have an implantation bleed (just can't please us eh), and this does sound as if this is what you are getting.  So stay positive!
Even though I had my BFP on Monday, the cramps are still there, though getting a little less, (you know the ones that hurt down your legs)! but the hospital said this was perfectly normal!   I can't seem to stop knicker checking either!!

Sorry to hear your news Kerry.

Congratulations Joles!!!


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Just to let you know I tested yesterday and got a  , am thrilled!  I was complaining about feeling NOTHING up to Saturday, and then on Sun/Mon I got AF like pains and some spotting (not red blood, very mild) and so then convinced myself that AF was about to start and that it was all over.  I was amazed when they told me it was  BFP!  So to all of you who are worried about symptoms / no symptoms, dont give up hope!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

congratulations on your BFP swn, good luck to everybody testing tomorrow


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

I have a confession, i buckled and tested. its 14 dyas since ET and i'm a   Not that i expected a positive, i've known since 5-6 days after ET. I'll wait for the inevetable saturday check but foregone conclusion. AF cramps increasing.
Good luck for everyone tomorrow.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that Welshgirl
Take care of yourself,
H xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Welshgirl - so sorry


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

been on a 10 hour shift an could nt wait to get in and catch up with you all and alot been happening..........................kerry so sorry to hear your news good to see you positive about next month must say what an amazing thing your doin you really are a very special person good luck with your journey
lully must be agony waiting an extra day but remember we ll still be here to support you  goodluck x
joles and swn congratulations to you both  its fantastic news xxxxx
am so sorry welshgirl  my heart goes out to you  take care xxx i too almost tested today went into asda but came out empty handed i too am feeling negative felt witch on her way last few days but decided i  wanted to have one more  day to hope and must say you guys really do give me hope  tomorrow will tell and its really out of my hands .  good luck to us all     for lots of bfp s thinking of you all love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kerry* ~ really sorry hun...much luck for your next cycle 
*
Welshgirl* ~ so sad for your news too......many hugs 
*
Nicki* ~ hope it's implantation bleeding....could well be  

*Hi Marie* ~ welcome to the thread....all added now  Loads of luck  

*Dee* ~ still time for it to change hun  

*Joles* ~ congratulations hun....fab news 
*
SWN* ~ congratulations to you too.....yay 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.....keeping fingers and toes crossed       

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the BFNs, big big   to everyone.
Congratulations to those with BFPs, that's fantastic news, yippee!
Good luck for the ladies testing today.     
Carol
xxx


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies, not good news for me I'm afraid, tested this morning and its a BFN for us.  Used a clearblue digital so I know its a definate 'not pregnant.'  Just waiting now for AF to rear its ugly head.
I'm gutted but new in my heart what the result was going to be so have prepared myself for the worst.
We have got two frosties so hopefully they will be the lucky ones.

Welshgirl sending you lots of hugs, I really do know how you feel   

Joles and SWN, congratulations on your BFP's, I'm very pleased for you.

Hello to everyone else testing today, i'm praying for BFP's for all of you


----------



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Its a BFN from me, AF arrived last night so didn't even get to do a test.

Good luck to all of you testing over the next couple of days - wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Langdj and Littlemouse* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news this morning....sending many hugs 

xxx


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Langdj, Littlemouse & Welshgirl - so sorry to hear your news.      I pray that you take some time to heal and hope your dreams come true in the future.


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Yippee!  I made it to test day!! I am officially pregnant!!      !!!  Have known since last Sunday (read my FET diary if you want to know why I tested soooo early!) and gradually the clear blue cross has got darker and stronger all week.  I tested this morning and spoke to the clinic, so my scan is booked for 7th August at 7 weeks.  Strange how all of a sudden I am 4 weeks pg.  Scan will be a scary time 'cos it was at this stage it all went wrong last time.  Will put it to the back of my mind and try and enjoy it whilst I can! 

To all  the 2wws - thinking of you.  This really is a tough time


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, 

well it's a   for me. Tested yesterday and have rung clinic this morning and as AF not started they want me to carry on with the cyclogest and retest sunday. Don't think it'll be any different then and I can feel AF niggles so am gonna enjoy a lovely glass of wine on sat night!

Lots of luck to those still to test, fingers crossed,
Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's ,
really sorry to the ladies that got BFN's it's crap isn't it, 

Take care all, Susie x


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Angelat,congratulations on your BFP,wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months ahead. 

Susiepoose I agree BFN's are crap crap crap, clinic have just said the same to me to restest if no AF but I too will be enjoying a couple of glasses of red on Saturday night   sending you lots of  
x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welshgirl, Littlemouse, Langdj & Susie - So sorry to hear you all have BFNs. Take good care of yourselves and give yourselves time to get over it properly. Wishing you all the best for the future.  

Angelat - Congratulations!! Wishing you a very happy & healthy 8 months.

SWN - Congratulations to you too!! Make sure you look after yourself.

Poppybun - Glad the cramps are beginning to ease.

Marie


----------



## dee x (May 5, 2008)

hi everyone

a huge congratulations to joles, swn, Angelat i wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy,

so sorry welshgirl, langdj, littlemouse, susie try and take care girls
well i know how your all feeling as it was a BFN for me too, i knew as af arrive last night it dosent make it easier to deal with though, 

to everyone else best of luck i wish you all a BFP

take care girls 

dee xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Joles, SWN and Angelat     

All the BFN ladies   

Life really is rubbish sometimes.

I really feel like AF is on her way.      May test tonight when I get home.  Am really on some serious knicker checking today - am driving myself insane   

Hey Nicki - how you doing today? x

Lully x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Joles, SWN and Angelat    

 to all the BFN ladies  

I still have another 7 days till test day. Finished cyclogest on Wed night and started spotting within an hour of last pessary.
Spotting all day yesterday but only very lightly (TMI) and watery brown.
Still no red blood but is getting darker and worse and this is what I always get before AF.

I am still trying to be positive and pray it is implantation, but as this is what I ge before AF every time I think it may all be over, cramps are getting worse too.
Don't know how I am going to cope for another 7 days, even DH is going insane with me. He sits and hold his head in hands holding his breath every time I go to loo.
This is torture, don't understand why Ninewells won't give more than 12 days cyclogest so we could relax a bit more and make it to test day without AF.

Good luck Lully and everyone else about to test in next few days.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fifelassie - Don't give up yet. I know how hard it is - could it be implantation? As for the cyclogest - they don't always stop AF. My AF came even last cycle even though I was still using them twice a day. It just didn't get to full flow til I stopped. Really hope things turn around for you. It really is too early to assume all is over.  

Marie


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Fifelassie - sounds just like implantation to me - I had this and got a BFP.

Good luck


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Fifelassie - it's so hard isn't it when it all points towards AF.  I'm hoping it isn't AF.

I'm trying to prepare for the worst.  We are now 13dp2dt and i have the worst backache and some tummy ache too.  

I took my last Cyclogest this morning so wonder whether I'll wake up to AF tomorrow.  I will test tonight and tomorrow morning too I think.

Thank goodness it's nearly the weekend!

 

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Lully - Good luck for later hun - please let us know as soon as you can.  I have reading all your posts over the past few weeks!

I had only a few symptoms prior to getting my BFP.  Since then I have been suffering with low back pain.

My prediction for you is a nice big juicy  

Love and  

WWIH x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah thanks WWIH!   I'm really hoping but not hopeful if that makes sense??   

When I first signed up to FF I was a bit sceptical but I've been posting like mad the last month or so!!  It really have been a life-saver.

The girls on here are brill!  People can't understand what it's like until they've experienced it.  My mum is usually really good but I think even she is struggling to understand and is saying some really stupid things   

I really hope your prediction is right hun   

When are you having your first scan?  You must be so excited!

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello again Lully ..... Its so hard for other people to understand how we are feeling and what IVF is all about .... I know I was completely naive until we discovered that we'd need help...... I agree this site is fab ... very addictive!

My scan is on 5th Aug - I'll be almost 8 weeks then so hoping to see a little heartbeat!

I'd bet my house on the fact that you are pregnant! - you have been very strong waiting til OTD ... but its here now so hurry up !!!!!    

We need to know !!!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't tested early because I've seen too many others get themselves in a right state over incorrect early tests - also I'm in denial, I just don't want to know and want to stay PUPO!!   Ignorance is bliss!  Bored now though so will test and let you all know asap!

How fond are you of you house hun??       

You should be able to get a heartbeat on that scan then.  That will be worth the wait!  Lucky you!

Honestly, I'm getting nothing done at work today!!  So preoccupied and it's Friday.

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP Lully.

Marie


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear all the BFN's.  Its heartbreaking to read let alone for you to go through, my heart goes out to you all.

Fifelassie sending you   

Lully, you have us all on tenderhooks!  I hope its a BFP for you!


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Lully - I am very fond of my house !!!!!!

What time do you plan on testing? ...


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad to hear it WWIH   

As soon as bladder will allow - once I get home from work, of course!  Put us out of our limbo misery!

Thank you all so much for your support today (and generally).  Am feeling less crazy than I was earlier


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Lully, WWIH, Poppybun & Mary for your words of encouragement.
Lully I hope you get your BFP! Good luck.

WWIH - can I ask how bad your implantation bleed got? Sorry for TMI but I have red blood too now 
and clotty and lots of AF pain. I fell apart this afternoon when I saw red blood and I have been sobbing in DH arms for last few hours.               

Pain in tummy is awful, like full af is coming, but as yet still only spotting but now red & brown. Sorry!
My heart is breaking and I feel numb but something at the back of my mind is trying to tell me to hand in there. Trouble is same happened last time and then the blow on test day seems twice as hard!

I can't believe this might be going wrong again, why can't my body just look after my beanies?
This is such an awful journey.


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Filelassie - Glad to hear that DH is supporting you and making it all better  .  To be honest my situation was a bit different.... TMI ...

I had brown clotty discharge after EC and up until ET. Then after ET the nurse said I probably wouldnt get anymore (coz they cleaned me up  ) - I did continue to get some but without the clots, then on about day 4 - 7 the discharge changed and I had light browny/pinkish discharge with a bit of tummy ache.

Dont give up just yet ... you hear of so many women bleeding right through their pregnancies who go on to have beautiful babies.

Thinking of you hun


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Thanks WWIH, I just feel like my whole world is caving in right now and it is really hard to stay positive.
I guess until full flow arrives I will have a snippet of hope, just wish it was closer to test day so I could find out one way or the other. It is going to be a long week!

This will be our last treatment either way xx
Thanks to everyone of FF xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Fifelassie    it's so tough


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Fifelass - I wish I could make it all better for you - I can completely understand why you are feeling worried ... but how much red blood has there been? Im sure a little bit is fine?... 

....why dont you call the hospital 2moro and see if there is anything different they can advise you to do ... like increasing your pregesterone support.  I think they would probably advise you to rest rest and rest some more too.

Im really sorry I cant be of more help but you must me strong for your little embryo - that is still fighting!


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Lully - Have you not tested yet 

I keep checking the thread ....


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Give a girl a chance - got to save up my wee!!   

Also I wanna have my dinner first too - in case I can't face it after testing   

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Give you a chance!!!!! .... you must have finished work ages ago ... and lets face it when we are drinking 2L of water a day - waiting to ''need a wee'' is a lame excuse for not testing yet !!!!!       

What is more important chicken and chips or finding out if you are pregnant!!!!! ... 

Good Luck


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Scampi and chips actually       

You're so bossy!


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Lully - looks like we are all logging on to find out!

Really wish you lots of luck!    

Lou xxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Good luck Lully.

WWIH - red is getting more and more than brown now and clotty too. Sorry tea time!!
Also I can't increase progesterone as I am not on it any more! My clinic only give enough for 12 days from EC so finished it on Wed.
I rang last treatment when I had a bleed and they just told me to wait and test.
This time they actually told me on ET to not bother ringing if I get a bleed, just wait & test.

Feels so awfull not being in control. I would gladly take another 100 injections if I could do something to make is stay..

Just got to wait & rest.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Well guess what?  We just got a definite     

Just cannot believe it, am both so thrilled.  DH kept checking (I said I didn't want to watch it) but I could tell from his face!

Best go tell my Mum - she thinks we're not testing til tomorrow!! 

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Fifelass - Like every other part of this treatment it seems that the progesterone support varies from one hospital to the next .... I am on 2 x 400mg progesterone twice a day up to my 8 week scan.... others like yourself only take it for a short period of time.

Sod what they the hospital have told you ... this is your one chance to get pregnant .... if I were you Id phone them and aks if being given more pregesterone would help .... it may not, Im certainly no expert on IVF - but its worth a try.

Dont give up til the fat lady sings.

Big hugs to darling x x x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD LULLY ......

    [fly][/fly]

CONGRATULATIONS - I am soooooooooo thrilled for you!!!!!!!!! .. You are exactly one week behind me !!!!!!!! - We can be Cycle buddies !!!!!!!!!!!]

    [fly][/fly]

You must be over the moon

    [fly][/fly]

Have the bset weekend ever !!!!!!!

WWIH (the bossy girl )


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Lully and Am congrats on your BFP, have a healthy pregnancy

Glohen


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yay a cycle buddy already!! (Even if she is a bit bossy!   ) x

Thanks so much, we are completely over the moon! x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Lully I am so pleased for you, I had a good feeling it would be a BFP!

Congratulations!!      

I hope you have a brilliant and easy pregnancy  x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Lully


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Fifelassie 

Im going through just the same as you honey.........OTD next Thursday, been spotting little brown mixed with pessary gunk but tonight lots more dark brown with a few tinges of pink.............I am too so upset honey, this is my first IVF and I just dont know what to think     thinking of u and sending you


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hi Nickinoodle

     
I just feel numb, had long cry earlier but now desperately trying to convince myself there may still be a chance. 
Have never been tempted to test early before even when trying naturally, I leave it for ages before I test but I just want to be put out of my misery now.
I am thinking of buying a first response test tomorrow cos you can use them up to 6 days early.

Don't know what else to do except rest.
Have tried to watch tv but nothing on that can distract my mind so the incessent noise of tv is just annoying me.
Have taken paracetamol for the pain but dare not take anything stronger or use hot water bottle just in case.

Good luck to you honey, I hope this stops for both of us soon xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

oh honey its horrible, cant stop crying, the spotting stopped earlier but the pains and backache have been really bad all day for me, thought we were maybe out of the woods until last visit too loo when the quantity had drastically increased and there were tinges of pink.............Just dont know what to think, what to do.................Can this be normal or is it over.............I just wish I knew, in my heart I think I do but I just cant let go of the hope xxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

oh honey, it is horrible isn't it. Mine god steadily worse from morning to afternoon loads of red 
now red & brown but I am convinced full af will be here by tomorrow.
But when this happened last time I lost all hope straight away, this time I have something niggling at the back of my mind to try and stay positive.
Think I will have to test tomorrow to set mind at ease although I know it is very early.

Just wish I could go to bed and sleep and wake up being Thurs already.
    

Lots of people have told me of people bleeding all the way through pregnancy so we just never know.


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

no we have got to stay positive together for each other, I feel like im going to get up in morning to full flow bleeding but lets send each others little embies lots of luck and you never know.....................................Im at work tomorrow so I will check for your post as soon as I get home. Goodnight honey, try and rest and am sending you all the        energy I can muster.

Big hugs and lots of love 
Nicki


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

had day from hell  been to a funeral which was heartbreaking and got a bfn i thought i was prepared but its just soul destroying we are devastated . got one frostie left but need a holiday first before we begin again . so pleased to see some bfp s it makes me feel better just knowing this pain has stopped for you and wish you happy healthy pregnancies xxx and for those who hearts are breaking just like us i send my love  and best wishes for the future . goodluck to all testing soon  will keep popping in to catch up on how your all getting on. thanks for your support over the last 2weeks  take care love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Pendleberyl, very sorry to hear of our BFN and bereavement. That's just too much.  

Fifelassie and Nicknoodle, (FL you already know this!) I was spotting brown stuff and getting baaad cramps through my 2ww and I was utterly convinced I was going to get my period! My clinic makes us have a blood test at 10DPT (15DPO) but of course I'd tested with a CB at 7 DPT and it was negative, so I was really convinced it hadn't worked. My bloods came in at a low positive - a HCG of 29, so it was no wonder I'd got a BFN! (A 'positive' is over 25, but most people average at well over 100!) Even 2 days later, when I was still spotting and cramping, and climbing the walls, my HCG was only in the 40s, so it STILL wouldn't show on a urine test! But fast forward a week, and it's at 1289, so I'm defo, totally, utterly pregnant! I spotted until a couple of days ago, almost always pink/brown, and was cramping till yesterday! 

So, if my experience is anything to go by, late implantation and slow starts are entirely possible! Hang in there! It's not over till it's over! x x x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pendleberyl   so sorry you've had such a rubbish day   

Nicki & Fifelassie   it really ain't over ladies    I know I had, and still have, terrible AF type pains and backache but it didn't mean AF was coming.  I really hope this is the case for you two too   

Lully x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Fifelass & Nickinoodle - Hope this morning you have woken to find no red blood and your mind put at rest.  If I were you Id spend the day in bed resting.

Im at work today but will log on as soon as I can later to see how you are doing.

Pendleberyl - I am so sorry, you must be gutted. My thoughts are with you hun x

Lully - So, what did Mum and Dad have to say? ... how did you tell them?

Love and   to you all

WWIH XXXX


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

Hollybags 

You are making me feel better - I had my blood test at 13 days post ET on Thursday and got a BFN with HCG of 295, but yesterday started showing very light brown discharge in the evening which has persisted through to this morning - I am becoming more despondent that we are going to lose it before we have even started and I don't think I can bear it much more - this is our sixth attempt - but when i read your update maybe we will be OK.  We just need to keep !

joles x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey WWIH

Saw Mum and just showed her the test - she couldn't believe it!  She cried   .  Phoned Dad (cos he lives in another county most of the time) and he cried   and said he was probably happier than we were ... uh, I don't think so, but I like the sentiment.  My little sister text me at midnight after being out on the town with her mates - she was made up and signed off 'Auntie'.

Did another test this morning - just can't believe it's true!

Joles - Sorry you're having such a worrying time.   Lots of       &   for you.

Lully x


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pendleberyl - I am so sorry  

Lully - congrats - I knew it!

I have woke up white as a sheet this morning and feeling very sick - love it   

Lou xxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

You ladies have all really inspired me, I have been watching this since the beginning of July, As me and my DP are starting our first IVF cycle in September. You all really support each other, I even had to log on this mornin to see if Lully was pregnant - Congratulations!!  You must be over the moon!!

Is there anything anyone would recommend I/we do/take before we start our first IVF cycle like vitamins etc..?
Im going to ask at the clinic but wonder if anyone else had any ideas?

Im defiantly going to join this post when we are in our 2ww, such good support.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test and remain positive.
Spanner x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

Congratulations Lully!! I had a good feeling about you too!!

Fifelassie-   . How are things today?

Nicki -    to you too. How is everything with you?

Pendleberyl - So sorry you have had so much sh1t to deal with hun.   Be kind to yourself now and have plenty of 'me time'.

Hollybags - It's always good to hear from people who bleed etc but still carry on to have healthy pg. Good luck with everything.

Joles - Sending you lots of    and  . Hope things work out ok. Try to stay positive.

Lou - So do we congratulate you on feeling [email protected]?!   Normally I'd say hope you feel better soon, but if you love it that much..............!!

Spanner - Hi there! This site is definately addictive even if you haven't started tx yet!! If you look through you will find lots of advice about what to eat, drink etc in the run up to tx, and during. The best advice at the moment is to eat a healthy balanced diet, 5 a day etc, make sure you are fit and healthy and take vitamins especially for prepregnancy. But as I say there is loads of advice on this site and you have time to have a good look round before you start tx. Wishing you loads of luck. Hope you get your BFP.

Marie


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Lully, congratulations my cycle buddy friend, we all new you would get a BFP, I am so pleased for you.   .

Nicki and Fifelassie, my heart goes out to both of you it is so horrible to be in limbo land, but as all the other ladies have said there is still hope and its not over till its over.  sending lots of hugs to both of you        

Hi Lisa, what a crap day for you yesterday, so sorry you are having to deal with all this, sending you lots of hugs  

x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hi Lisa, Sorry you had such a terrible day yesterday,  
Nicki - how are you doing this morning?

Definately all over for me, full mother of all AF is here. It is agony too!
There is no way on earth that my beanies could survive this now.
So angry, so sad,      
No frosties for us, so this was the last treatment.
Thank you to everyone for your support. FF is a great site.
Good luck to all of you still to test and congratulations to all the BFP's, take care of yourselves.

Does anyone know how I can go about being tested for antibodies or clotting etc? 
Can I ask my gp to do this or would it have to be clinic?

Michelle


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

firstly thank you all so much for youe support I couldnt have got through this without you. I have just come home from work as Im in a right state. Its def all over for me too fifelassie, Im an absolute agony, laid in bed from about 4am with the worst cramping so scared to get up because I knew AF had arrived, she is def here in full force, its game over for me im afraid xxxx

Im going to take some time out today with DH but will be back soon, heres wishing all you ladies still to test get BFPs 

Loads of Love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Well it has been a bfn for us.  I had been spotting, Tues, Wed & Thurs, Clinic told me to rest and test today.  Yesterday, bleeding got worse!  Tested today  , but I think I have known since Tues, just wanted to keep hoping and   that I was wrong       AF is now definitely here with a vengeance!  

Lully77 - a huge congratulations to you on your  .  I was watching last night to see what your results where and I am so pleased for you.  It gives hope to us all!!  Enjoy!!

Louise23 - Congratulations to you and enjoy your pg!!

Nicki and Fiifelassie sending you     life is c**p, and I hope you can take time for yourselves to heal!  I am thinking of you both!  

Joles, I am   for everything to be fine!  Keep hopeful!

Lisa, I was so sorry to hear of your day and your news,   I was really praying for it to work for you!!  Thank you so much for all the support you gave me when I was new to the site and hope that in the future we will both get what we want!  I will also log in every so often to see how everyone is doing and hopfully catch up.  

We haven't given up yet we have decided to do a 2nd ivf tx, but we are also going to plan a holiday for Sept time and hopefully start the journey again Nov.  First of all we need some time to heal and come to terms with what has happened and how to cope in the future!

I would like to say a huge thank you to you all and if I have missed anyone out I am really sorry!!  You have all been so kind and supportive throughout this whole 2ww and it is heartwarming to know that there is always someone there to understand and give encouragement or a   when needed!  Thank you sooooo much!

Good luck to all the   a happy and health pg, I am  for those of you still waiting and sending you lots of    and hopefully for those of us with whose dreams didn't come true this time, we will meet in another cycle and we will get our wishes   !

Take care and lots of love to you all
NickyJS


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Nickinoodle & NickiJS       
I am so sorry for you both, this is so awful.
Take care
Michelle


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi guys 
can i join in?
im due to test Aug 1st FET! feeling very chilled and positive this time round!  
sorry for all the BFNs i know that feeling all too well now!  time is a tremendous healer!
congrats to all those nurturing precious little angels
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Michelle & Nicki & NickyJS - So sorry to hear it's all over for you all.  

Tixy - Hi! Welcome to the 2ww board. Wishing you all the best. Your test day is my birthday, so let's hope it's a fab one for us both!! (I test the day before)

Marie


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

oh Marie what an amazing birthday pressie for you! got everything crossed.
my new motto is; believe, relax and have faith, just let it happen. 
for the 1st time im really enjoying the 2ww! hope you do too  IM just carrying on as normal, just cut out all my sport.
X


----------



## welshgirl77 (May 12, 2008)

well today was offical test and i knew it would be neg as i cheated 2 days ago. have spent the morning crying, phoning family and letting people know. 

Finally got through to embryologist, the frostie never made it back to the freezer so we have to start again after the wedding so enforced18month break. 

So sorry to hear all the other BFN's  

Angelat,i knew you were pg, i just had a good feeling about your cycle. well done.

This will be my last post on this forum. Thanks for all your love help, support and kind words. The last 2 weeks would have been impossible without you

Take care all


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welshgirl - If you do pop back to read this I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you. Concentrate on the wedding, and look forward to starting your family when the time comes. Take care.

Marie


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

lully, i posted somewhere else but i will say it again...congratulations on your bfp,hope you have a healthy one.

nickinoodle, cycle buddy, again i posted somewhere else..i will just send more   to you..keep your chin up hun.

fifelass..so sorry to hear your news ... 

nickyjs   for you too

welcome to the thread tixy

big hello to welshgirl,angelat, marie,  littlemouse and everyone else.

sending lots of positive vibes and babydust to those testing soon.   

lots of love
babylove
xxxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Babylove - not long to go for you now. Are you managing to stay away from the dreaded pee sticks?

Marie


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

NickyJS, Fifelass, Nikki & Welshgirl

I just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear your news. Your time will come, I am sure.

  

Lou xxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Fifelass & Nikinoodle - Just got back from work and logged on to see how things are for you .... I am so so sorry to hear that Af arrived - she really is a   .  I hope that you are supporting your DH's and that you are looking after each other during this really $hit time.  Just wish I could make it better for you.

WWIH x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've only been away a few hours but am now sat here   .  So much bads news today ladies.

 Nickinoodle, Fifelassie, Welshgirl & Nicky       

You all deserve this so much and your time will come     

Lully x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I've been dropping in to see how everyone has been doing since my BFN last week.

Just wanted to reply to Fifelassie about the immunity testing - I am now going down this route. You can get your gp to do the Level 1 tests and then you have to pay big time for the next lot! After the first few days of feeling crap, I got myself a book ("is your body baby friendly"), got researching and feel much more positive now. Still not ready to hang out with my pregnant friends though!

Congrats to everyone who got a BFP. And to those who didn't   and hope you feel better soon.

victoria


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

archy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been dropping in to see how everyone has been doing since my BFN last week.
> 
> ...


Just to add, if you have private health insurance, they will usually cover diagnostics and investigations, but you may have to phone them up and push a bit, don't take the policy document at face value!


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Archy & Hollybags,

Going to make an appointment with GP and see what they can do. I will also ask what clinic can do at my follow up appoinment but that won't be for at least a month or 2.

I do have HSA insurance, which covers dental, optical etc but also acupuncture and other treatments
I think it does have something on there about investigations but I think it might have only been for allergy testing type stuff but I will have a read and give them a call.

Thanks for the advice.
Michelle


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dee* ~ sending many hugs your way.....really sorry your AF showed 

*Lisa* ~ love and many healing hugs indeed 

*Michelle* ~ same for you too hun.....really so sad for you 

Oh *Nicki* hun ~ you too......so sorry to see that. No good words really but many hugs 

*Nicky* ~ this has been such a sad day for news. Really sorry to see yours too.....much love and luck for your next cycle. Please let me know if you need any help around the boards. Take care 

*Welshgirl* ~ you don't have to leave FF hun. I'm so so sorry.....we're all here for you whenever you need support and wherever you are in your journey. Be kind to yourself 

*Susie* ~ really sorry but hoping it turns around for you on Sun  

*Hi Spanner* ~ lots of luck for your cycle...looking forward to welcoming you to the thread 

*Hi Tix* ~ welcome to the thread....fab motto. Loads of luck  

*Angelat* ~ congratulations hun.....fab news indeed 

*Lully* ~ congratulations to you too......be happy and healthy 

I'll leave the link to the "Waiting for First Scan" thread for you 
*
Waiting for 1st Scan (200 - Part 4*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148687.195

Tough day on here......take good care everyone 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

thanx for the welcome Lizzy! yeah i quite like my motto!  Im sticking with it.

babylove-what does otd mean on your signature sorry?  cant work out if you are about to have twins or do a EPS! IM an   

well i wreckoning on my embies being blastocyst stage today!  

how you doin Marie? 
XXX


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

tixy, otd is official test date/day..dont worry hun you will get used to the jargon as you go along..it took me a while before i knew what they all mean...


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

thanx Babylove!  wishing you sooo much GOODLUCK!


----------



## Olismum (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All, 

A BFN for us this time, AF showed up yesterday and had tested negative since friday so no surprise but absolutely gutted.

Good luck to everyone else, gotta phone the clinci today to see what our next options are. 

Love Olismum


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies 

Im back!!! Feeling much better now, thank you all so much for your lovely supportive messages, yet again I couldnt have got through this without you xxx

Mary11 WWIH Louise Lizzy - thank you to you and anybody I have missed for all your    and kind works of support

Nickyjs Fifelassie Welshgirl Olismum well what a weekend girlies - I really hope you are doing ok sending you all      for now and lots of     for whatever your next step may be xxxxx

Well Saturday I went to work but my boss sent me home as soon as he got some staff in, I called the clinic and because she said it sounded like def AF I could stop taking the pessaries (i was really pleased about this because I didnt want them to delay AF. I had to do another test this morning to make def sure and that was a BFN so just waiting to call them. Went to work yesterday, DH had made me full sunday dinner, pudding and got popcorn and a film for last night he was so sweet.

Am feeling much better now and quite amazed that I want to start it all again as soon as possible. before I knew the outcome I said to DH be good to have 6 mth break get back to normal for a while. I think I just want this journey to be over though 1 way or another. We have 1 more go on NHS and if that doesnt work thats it!!! at least for a few years anyway while we just have some quality of life and decide on the next step. Think because we have been TTC for so many years it has just got to the stage where we need to either get that BFP or move on.

Well hope you are all well. 

Loads of love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicki - I'm so sorry honey    Sounds like your DH is a goodun though - bless.  Glad that you've found the strength to get back on it.

Olismum -   

Babylove -       

Lully x


----------



## susiepoosie (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

big congrats to the ladies that got BFP's

sorry to all with BFN's  

I did't need to retest on sunday, AF arrived sat which in one way was good as was out for a meal sat night and had some lovely wine. Disappointed but feeling ok and going to start living life to the full again whilst awaiting my next go. Think that's the worse thing about this fertility lark, everything gets put on hold!!

Lots of love and luck to those testing in the next few days, 

Susie x x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

So sorry Susie - hope the wine helped   

Lully x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Olismum - So sorry to hear that you had a BFN. Have been thinking about you over the weekend.  

Nicki - Glad you're feeling a bit better and have things sorted out in your head a bit.  

Susie - Hope you enjoyed the wine - I would have killed (literally!) for a glass yesterday!

Babylove - How are you? Have you managed to resist testing early? Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.

Well, I had a really bad day yesterday. Very emotional and lots of screaming and shouting at poor DP. I think I just needed to get some stuff out of my system! Anyway, feeling much better again today. Tested this morning to make sure it was negative, so that I know the trigger shot is out of my system. Always paranoid that a positive will be caused by that, so at least now I know that any positive result will definately be due to a BFP. 

Marie


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

HELP pls!
What a bad weekend - after the initial light discharge Saturday was fine again with no bad signs.  Sunday then woke up to a foreboding darker brown discharge, which on Sunday afternoon morphed into what seems like the beginning of AF.  It is however very patchy - heavy clotting this am, (TMI!)  and then nothing since.  In my head I know it is all over and our little "seedlings" despite having finally implanted have given up for one reason or another.  But the clinic are still saying keep taking the drugs _ it could be implantation bleed - mainly because I only get to speak to an answering maching not a nurse or a doctor  _ I am sure if they heard the details they would think I am bleeding too heavy to still be pregnant.

Clearly the sticks still show pregnant - but I don't know how long it takes for the hormone levels to drop - they were 295 when I got my BPF on Thursday.

This is really bad as I really cant face carrying on with all the drugs /pessaries /injections when it seems all hope is lost - and in all probability it is the drugs that are making the bleeding patchy - IE a self fulfilling prophecy>  worse - i know that while I keep taking the drugs I am desperately hoping that the clinic are right and somehow this is an implantation bleed (seems unlikely) or else both embryos had taken and I have only lost one. 

Having never got this far before I have no idea whether my bleeding is too heavy or shat the chances I could still have one going are.  I do know I have none of the symptoms any of you talk about (but then haven't at any point in time this cycle) - IE no sore boobs/nausea/tiredness.

Going mad!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Joles hun   

It's best to carry on as normal - you just never know.  As you say you may have lost one or maybe they're both still in there and it's just some bleeding which people say can be perfectly normal in early pg.   

I've never got this far either, so I'm afraid I can't help much   

Just wanted to send you a big   and send some   your way.

Lully x


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Lully for the best wishes- and congrats to you - hope all goes will for you and you have a serene few months now that you are pregnant- yipee!!!

Have to say having been at the ARGC where there is a 24 hr emergency no and you can always speak to a doctor if you are in treatment I am finding the lack of ability to speak to anyone directly at The bridge really stressful - not what yuo expect when you pay such a lot and are going through such an emotional time - it is like dealing with a bank call centre!  aaagghhhh!!!!


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hey everyone,

thanks so much for the good wishes but i think its all over for us....AF showed up this afternoon nand dh and i were gutted......will still test tommorow then phone clinic and see where to go from here..i think i will have to be the strong one for dh..he is soooo sad its beyond words..thanks once again for all the support...if i dont post tommorow i will make surei do before the end of the week as i will be wantingdh and i to go away for sometime.....all the best to you all..

babylove 

xxxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Babylove    I'm so sorry, I really thought it would work out for you this time    It's just so cruel   

I hope the testing tomorrow proves you wrong   

Lully x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi can i join you please, just had 2 8 cell grade 2 embies transfered, test date 4th August!!

       for everyone of us

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Me too please,

ET with ICSI, ET 11 July, test date 24th, but young niece going to be staying and we don't want to upset her if bad news or be bursting with a secret if good, so we are trying to hold out until 27th to test when she's gone, ie forever! Perhaps AF will intervene and things start getting really complicated...

At least we're planning to have lots of fun and it might take my mind off my uterus for more than 5 minutes.

Good luck to everyone - it's so heartening to hear the good news, and what a supportive lot you are when it's bad..

Demelza
x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Joles,

My close friend had 2 seperate lots of bleeding weeks apart, and she thought its all over, but it wasn't!! The first one was implantation, the second just getting rid of old stuff! which sounds like you.  she didn't have sore boobs either!
I know I keep looking for proof that I'm pregnant (god I love saying it!)  but I don't have anything apart from a few cramps, I even did another test yesterday to double check.
Don't give up hope, keep going and we all pray for you that everything will be ok!


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Joles - Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time at the moment, but as the others have said it's not necessarily over. We all think that bleeding automatically means things have gone wrong, but there are so many stories which contradict that.   that everything works out for you.

Babylove - So sorry for you & dh. This stuff really sucks sometimes. Take some time out and look after each other. Wishing you all the best for the future.  

Julia - Congratulations on being PUPO!! Have a good rest and look after those little embies.

Demelza - Hi! You are so brave trying to eek out the 2ww even longer!! Good luck, hope all goes well and you enjoy spending time with your niece. How old is she?

Hi to everyone else - hope you've all had a good day.

Marie


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I would pop on and see how everyone is doing!  First day back at work after news and shattered!!  Spoke to the clinic and we have our follow up appt on 30th July, so will be able to decide where to go from here.  I have also been looking at holidays, we both need a break and a relax away from tx.  I got home this evening and DH had chilled a bottle of wine, made a cup of tea and had my book ready and waiting next to the bath, with candles and oils - what a love!!  and just what I needed, it was a longggg day!!

Anyway I hope I don't miss anyone out, but just in case I do sending you all    

Lully77 - Hope you are still on cloud nine, with your precious cargo!!  Relax and enjoy!!

Louise23 - Same goes for you!

Fiifelassie - How are you doing today?  Have you got your appt with you GP for testing.  I can't believe you have to wait 2 months for a follow up, do they not realise what we go through?

Nicki - I am so pleased that you want to go forward with more tx, I am sending you lots of   .  We are like you we need to know 1 way or the other! 

Joles - I am sending you lots of    and  !  Take care of yourself!!

JuliaG - Congratulations so pleased it all went well this morning!  I didn't get a chance to wish you luck on the LWH site yesterday, but I was thinking of you this morning!  Enjoy your PUPO!!

Tixy - Sending you lots of    and  

Mary11 - Good luck and sending you lots of    - hope you get a very special birthday present!!

Demetza - Good luck, you are so good holding out til the 27th.  Enjoy your time with your niece!

Welshgirl77 - Enjoy your wedding and keep popping back to see us all!  I wish you all the luck in the world!!  Sending you lots of   

Babylove - I am so sorry to hear your bfn sending you lots of   , take care of yourself as well as dh!!  Thinking of you both!!

Olismum - So sorry about your bfn sending you lots of  

Susiepoosie - Also so sorry about your news sending you lots of   , hope you enjoyed the wine!!  

It seems to have been one of those weekends!  But I have positive vibes for the future, sending everyone    and lots of   for lots and lots of BFP's.

Sorry if waffled or missed anyone!!
lol of to you all!!!
NickyJS


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Joles- bleeding in early pregnancy is very common especially with twins!  so dont give up! could you get a repeat HCG  

babylove- im so sorry!!! it really is a cruel game!

XXX


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning Ladies,

Fantastic news for all the ladies with BFPs!!  And many thoughts and   go out to the ladies with BFNs.....

Depressing and 'me' related post coming up now, so look away if you can't bear it!!

I haven't posted for a few days, as I've been having a really rough time.  My Nan died at the end of last week, and although it wasn't unexpected, it still hit me really hard .  As I'm sure you can imagine, that added level of stress and upset on top of the 2WW really sent me overboard at the weekend.  I've been trying to feel postive and reflective about things, but it's been really tough.  To top it all, my boobs have stopped being sore, and the dull AF ache in the pit of my stomach has really started now.  Not even a glimmer of an implantation bleed either, so I'm starting to convince myself that I'm going to be getting a BFN.... OTD is Saturday.  Last week I was adamant that I wouldn't test early, but this week I can't get the thought out of my head that I want to know...... I bought a couple of the First Response tests yesterday, and so far have managed not to use them - I need to try and hold out!  THIS IS TORTURE!!

End of depressing post.......

I hope that all you ladies are doing OK, and that you all have postive mental attitudes!   It's a beautiful day outside, so I think a day in the garden is what's needed for me.....

Take care - L-J


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time LJ. The last thing any of us need at a time like this is added stress and grief. Be kind to yourself, have as much 'me time' as you need and try to keep that PMA. Keep the pee sticks firmly in the drawer, and don't even open it for several days yet. Hope the sunshine helps a bit.  

NickyJS - Your DH sounds like the perfect man - have you thought of hiring him out at all??!!   Glad you have a date for your follow up appointment and it's not too far away. The holiday also sounds like an excellent idea.

Marie


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry to read your news LJ! my heart goes out to you. please dont test early if its BFN it will just create more agony! you wont know if its true or just too early.  i have been there done it and vowed i would NEVER test early again. be strong. you have waited all this time...a few more days eh? 
XXX


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lj -   that's really rubbish.  So sorry you're having a bad time.  Step away from the pee sticks   .  You really cannot tell what the result will be - I had terrible AF pains but waited until OTD and it was a BFP.  I couldn't speak I was so shocked!  I just couldn't believe that pg symptoms could feel so much like imminent AF.

Babylove - how are you doing today my lovely?

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Lully
interested to note you had terrible af pains (not that i'd want you to be in pain of course!! ) in middle of last night i had the most terrible cramping - like the *worst * period pain ever (felt that too after EC but was to be expected).. went to loo expecting the worst...and nothing...am hoping it was down to implantation - it's 9 days since ET ( i had 3rd day transfer so that makes it 11 days?). no signs of implantation bleeding - i know not everyone gets it tho. so am remaining positive......great that your reward for awful pain was BFP !
kazzie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Kazzie!

I really wanted to 'feel' implantation to get an implantation bleed   but nothing!  A couple of days before OTD the cramping was so bad I was nearly in tears cos I knew it meant that AF was coming.  I expected to wake up to AF the next morning.

Best of luck to you!

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Lully
I wanted that implantation experience too - it just shows how different all our bodies and experiences are.. i've now banned myself from using computer for the next 2 hours as am doing far too much investigating symptoms!!
thanks
Kazzie x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hows the investigating going Kazzie!       
dont drive yourself too nuts!  

im spending a lazy afternoon in the garden once i have found the energy to do the recycling!......done the ironing this morning so abit chuffed with myself! 
XXX


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kazzie said:


> Lully
> I wanted that implantation experience too - it just shows how different all our bodies and experiences are.. i've now banned myself from using computer for the next 2 hours as am doing far too much investigating symptoms!!
> thanks
> Kazzie x


Glad to see you're still offline Kazzie 

My DH thinks I'm obsessed with FF. I have to try and limit how much time I spend on here at home!

Lully x


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

HI all, 
Been reading your posts and would like to wish everyone still waiting to test good luck...  
those who have tested   congrads
and those who have tested  .
I had 2 almost blasts put back yesterday, they hadn't quite changed yet (not sure if that's bad or good at day 5).
We only had 2 good ones at the end of the whole process so not even sure if it's going to work!
We get to do our test on 30 July though so strangely this is not going to be a 2ww but fewer days!
A bit of relief....
I too have been waiting for symptoms and have had nothing...was feeling rather off colour yesterday before the ET but feeling allot better today....
I guess I will be worrying until the test date but have planned a short break away in Rome this weekend coming so hope to try and not think about it....
Well will post this and hope everyones dreams come true.

Tracey


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've not posted on this particular board before but have enjoyed reading very much and thank you for everyone's support on my other posts.

Anyway, I had terrible back pain and tummy pain over the weekend and yesterday morning but today it has subsided a lot and just the odd twinge. I've just been wondering if they were implantation signs, do they subside to odd twinges afterwards..... 

Thanks - Soph J, aka overanalysing and desperate!!!


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Tracey & SophJ!

Tracey - Lucky you, having a shorter wait! The fact that you only had 2 does not mean it's not likely to work!! 2 is fab (remember it only takes 1), especially as they went to blast (almost!). Hope you have a lovely time in Rome - after that OTD will soon be here.

SophJ - Could be implantation - when did you have ET? When is your test date? It's so hard trying to analyse all the symptoms, but implantation can cause strange cramping feelings, so fingers crossed.

Marie


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello again Soph! 

Tracey - we only had 3 eggs collected and 2 of those fertilised.  So we had a day 2 transfer, as we couldn't risk going to blasts!  At the weekend we got our BFP - so it's quality not quantity that counts!!

Lully x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Lully
didn't keep away for long!!! would put sherlock holmes to shame...honestly...now feel that symptoms are subsiding again so trying not to panic and hanging on to what u told me....well done for getting your ironing done - i've been avoiding mine and it's turning into an impressive mountain....
kazziex


tixy said:


> hows the investigating going Kazzie!
> dont drive yourself too nuts!
> 
> im spending a lazy afternoon in the garden once i have found the energy to do the recycling!......done the ironing this morning so abit chuffed with myself!
> XXX


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you for the next week or so, I had ET on Thursday where they put back 2 grade 1 embryos (9 cell and 10 cell) never had them that good before so really really hoping these ones will stick.  I'm due to test on 31 July so still have a way to go.

I'm back to work tomorrow after taking the last week and 2 days off, thought I'd take it as easy as possible just to see if it made any difference.  The time is now dragging loads and although I do try not to post on the boards too much I really think I need something to occupy my mind and what better way than to do it with others going through the same thing.

sorry for rambling.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Tracey & Soph
Tracy hope u have a lovely time in Rome - at least it will kill a bit of time for you over the 2ww.x
Sophj - understand about analysing everthing - it's really hard not to isn't it?? I did a search on ff under 'implantation' (but don't get obsessed like me - you just end up reading too much into everything) it's amazing how varied everyone's symptoms are.
kazzie x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Thank you so much for your kind messages of support. It makes this difficult time so much easier to deal with when you can speak to other people who really understand the misery we are going through.

I have made my appointment with GP for this Thurs eve so we will see what tests we can get them to do for us.
Have also sent off for some information on Adoption - not going to act on it straight away but just want to get the information to have a read through.

   
Michelle


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Silly me, ET was last Monday, 2 x 3 day embies were put on board, so today they are 11 days... does it work like that?! 

Since writing earlier my pains are back a little bit. Just keeping hold of sometimes the pains are a good sign..... fingers crossed for us all.

I am becoming a bit obsessed with reading these boards, we haven't told a soul (apart from one friend) what we are doing so its been tough keeping quiet, especially since becoming PUPO!

xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

corr Kazzie you were gone hours!!!       do you feel wiser now?   I started a diary!!!! so you can all see how im slowly going nuts! its under FET! 

Hi Paula hope this is the one for you looks like you had a tough time? is your hubby ok now? what a scare for you both? hope you dont think im prying, forgive me its not my intention. corr as if you havent been through enough. GOODLUCK XXX


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paula - Hi! Hope you haven't been working too hard! Your test day is the same as mine - fingers crossed for both of us.

Fifelassie - Glad you have some appointments and plans sorted out. Hope everything goes well for you, whatever path you take.

SophJ - It's hard to keep things quiet isn't it? FF is a great support, even more so when you can't discuss it with all your friends & family.

Better shoot off - sausages will be burnt otherwise!   to all.

Marie


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Mary Kazzie, Lully, and everyone else on this thread.

I have started to have some slight cramps not sure what they are I was ironing and they started so I thought rather sit down and relax a little more.

I think the cramps are a little like the ones you get eh day before you start...I guess I'm getting worried already probably trying to make up for lost time....

I have been searching stuff to do in Rome, we've been there before but didn't get to see everything...so we want to see the rest of it but I still want to relax.

Husband has an interview tomorrow so am crossing fingers,thumbs and toes for him as he has been out of work for 6 weeks now.

Good luck to everyone and hugs to those who need it today....
Tracey


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning all!

Hope everyone is OK. Tracey - wishing DH all the best for today. Hope he gets the job.

Emlapem - Hi hun, how are you? Are you testing today?

Marie


----------



## joles (Jun 23, 2008)

Had a repeat HCG yesterday which confirmed the worst - it is all over.  So hard having finally got an implantation and having actually achieved a pregnancy to lose it so soon.  Now we need to wait for a follow up appointment, hear the words of wisdom and decide what /where and how for our seventh attempt. 

Thanks for all the support guys and I wish you all well as you continue with your treatment - hope all goes well for all the BFP - you give us hope! xx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Tixy
don't know about feeling wiser but am now having odd dreams about making an ivf baby in secret and then telling dh after...made perfect sense in the dream....must be all the reseach - brain fog! Am enjoying reading your diary!
Kazzie x


tixy said:


> corr Kazzie you were gone hours!!!    do you feel wiser now?  I started a diary!!!! so you can all see how im slowly going nuts! its under FET!
> 
> Hi Paula hope this is the one for you looks like you had a tough time? is your hubby ok now? what a scare for you both? hope you dont think im prying, forgive me its not my intention. corr as if you havent been through enough. GOODLUCK XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Joles  I'm so very sorry hun xxx

I haven't read back yet so will catch up later,

xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry Joles.   

Marie


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Dear Joles
so sorry to hear that... 
kazzie x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

joles so sorry honey


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

joles - so so sorry honey         

take care of yourselves

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon,

Joles, so sorry to hear your news, I can’t even imagine what you’re going through after finally getting there, take care xxx.

Tixy – of course I don’t think you’re prying, yes dh is fine now, he still has to have check ups every 3 months but so far so good.

Marie – fingers crossed we’re both posting good news on the 31st then.  How are you feeling during the 2ww?  I think I’m building my hopes up a bit too much but you just can’t help it can you.

First day back at work today and I’m hating it, have hardly any work and the stuff they’re giving me is heavy files and stuff which I have no intention of lifting, it’s only a matter of time someone asks why I’m not moving the files, but I’m just paranoid that the slightest thing is gonna affect the outcome this time round.
Anyways lunchtime now so only another 5 hours to go.

Paula
xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Paula, just say that you've pulled a muscle in your back and it really hurts, so you don't want to make it any worse by lifting those things.

That's my line, should I need one!

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm ready with the back excuse too! 

I've had a headache for 2 days now and been sick this morning, feel terrible. I'm off home in a bit can't concentrate. 

Anyone got any remedies to help shift this headache while on my 2WW?

xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Are you drinking enough water Soph?  Otherwise I'm not sure I'm afraid x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

I think i am - 2lts + a day. Perhaps i should just up that a bit.

Just rang DH and he said to go into a pharmacy and tell them i was PUPO and what can they suggest... can you imagine!! I'll try the clinic if it gets much worse. I might just be getting allergic to work!

Thanks


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

That should be plenty.  Don't overdo the water, will you!  Maybe you just need a lay down on the sofa with a cool flannel on your forehead and a great DVD!!    (Me too, me too!!)

Lully x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

that's exactly where i'm heading... 

Thanks again

xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

SophJ - paracetomol is fine on 2ww!! Hope it eases off soon    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paula - Make sure you don't overdo it at work hun, and you're right that you must not lift heavy stuff. I agree that the back excuse is a good one to use. I'm not doing too bad at the moment, but I think it will be a different story come Friday as that's when it all started to go wrong last time. At the moment I'm still really positive and not over analysing but things may well change then. Also, if my (.)(.) go down or stop being sore I will be panicking. I know that it happens to lots of women who still get a BFP but that was the first thing to happen bafore my BFN, so I know I will assume it's over if that happens. How are you doing?

SophJ - Apparently that '4head' stuff is really good, and perfectly safe to use during pg, also paracetamol as Julia says. Hope you've had a restful afternoon and are feeling better now.

Julia - How are you feeling today? I hope you're behaving yourself and getting lots of rest.

I've just spent the afternoon at my friends place with her 2 little ones, but I'm very used to them and the baby is 4 months old now so can handle that (did cry when I first saw him when he was very small & I'd recently had BFN). Going to see another friend tomorrow who had her baby on Monday, so that one could be a bit more tricky!

Marie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Marie - i am being very good, chilling on sofa with remote next to me and laptop set up in front of me, perfect    I have been getting loads of shooting pains in my womb area today, hope that is a good sign      Hope Monday goes ok visiting your friend  

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad you're behaving! It's tomorrow I'm going to see my friend with the baby - he was born on Monday!

Marie


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

sorry Marie, this couch rest seems to be affecting my brain!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

*JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150361.0


----------

